# Vicious woman on tram



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

NSFW as it's horrible and sweary

poor kid has no chance with a mum like that


----------



## Dooby (Nov 28, 2011)

Good grief.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2011)

Sadly being a horrible person is not a reliable contraceptive.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2011)

Was she on something? She looks drunk or coked up?


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 28, 2011)

Good grief, she can't even string a sentence together!! Poor child.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

Coked off er nut


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Mental health problems maybe?

Or extremely brave or stupid


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Sadly being a horrible person is not a reliable contraceptive.


Agreed, and I feel sorry for the child 

OU it shows how little you use public transport if that shocked you. I've heard far worse than that, although not often. No nationality, culture, colour, or class has a monopoly on bad behaviour.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Good grief, she can't even string a sentence together!! Poor child.



Nicaragua


----------



## spirals (Nov 28, 2011)

What a nasty piece of work


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Agreed, and I feel sorry for the child
> 
> OU it shows how little you use public transport if that shocked you. I've heard far worse than that, although not often. No natonality, culture, colour or class has a monopoly on bad behaviour.


i use the bus quite a bit. it's still shocking though.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 28, 2011)

fucked up


----------



## crustychick (Nov 28, 2011)

oh my god. that's awful...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2011)

spirals said:


> What a nasty piece of work


I blame her parents, myself.  She wasn't born with poison coming from her mouth, nobody is.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

Hoisted on her own Burberry petard ..


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor little boy doesn't even seem to regard his mum effing and blinding and shouting at everyone as anything out of the ordinary. Mine would be in tears if I was acting like that in front of them


----------



## mack (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope I run into her one day.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 28, 2011)

mack said:


> I hope I run into her one day.



with a truck?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Greebo said:


> OU it shows how little you use public transport if that shocked you. I've heard far worse than that, although not often. No nationality, culture, colour, or class has a monopoly on bad behaviour.



I agree but that is one of the more moronic, sustained bits of verbal. I have seen as bad / worse before but not that often.


----------



## spirals (Nov 28, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I blame her parents, myself. She wasn't born with poison coming from her mouth, nobody is.


 That's true to a certain extent, there comes a point when you are responsible for the nasty things you say though, she isn't her parents puppet, she is capable of making her own decisons and opinions by now though surely?


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 28, 2011)

Strange how the combination of weak, watery scratterspunk and the subnormal ovaries of an overactive sink-harpie have created such a cute kid…poor lad he is f*cked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Interesting to see how the other white woman doesn't pipe up except to say how foul-mouthed woman is waking her kid up


----------



## past caring (Nov 28, 2011)

She's quite fit though.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

The woman she was arguing with seemed to reveal some prejudices of her own.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2011)

past caring said:


> She's quite fit though.



Davina McCall's let herself go.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2011)

Shouldn't joke. That was grim, and no doubt a fair percentage of the comments on YouTube will back her up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Croydon way?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2011)

Someone should belt that kid, that'd shut her fucking mouth.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks whacked out on something


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> She looks whacked out on something



Jamaican weed?


----------



## Garek (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm I Google "racist tram woman" and I get this.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

I feel sorry for the lad behind her. He's desperate to give her a slap, but knows she has a kid on her lap and manages to hold back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Jamaican weed?



Nah, Nicaraguan


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Garek said:


> Hmm I Google "racist tram woman" and I get this.



Same woman. 

maybe not


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

You don't see shit like this on the tram very often.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

The kid was an effective shield. I would guess she would have got a slap if not holding the baba.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same woman.



I did wonder if that would happen with everyone having a camera phone these days.

She'll be the new wheeliebin_cat woman soon ...

Different day though - other side of vehicle, no kid, cup of coffee.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Nov 28, 2011)

I watched this earlier this afternoon, and had to turn off after a minute. Such relentless abuse, and she doesn't even realise that no, it's not immigrants that are the problem, it's HER.

Oh, and I don't think it was the prescence of the baby that stopped the bloke behind her slapping her, I think it was other passengers...


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> The kid was an effective shield. I would guess she would have got a slap if not holding the baba.



Definately. She knows nobody will attack her with a cute kid sitting on her lap.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Definately. She knows nobody will attack her with a cute kid sitting on her lap.



Well hopefully no one would attack her with any sort of child on her. Cute or ugly.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well hopefully no one would attack her with any sort of child on her. Cute or ugly.


nah it would have been ok if the baby was ugly.


----------



## scooter (Nov 28, 2011)

Or attack her full stop kid or no


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

I've just gone to the YouTube link

1,143 likes
2,086 dislikes


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

Hopefully it shows how far we've come that she was recognised as being an idiot and left to get on with it ..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just gone to the YouTube link
> 
> 1,143 likes
> 2,086 dislikes



You could argue that 'likes' get it seen by more people resulting in more people seeing her being a twat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You could argue that 'likes' get it seen by more people resulting in more people seeing her being a twat



Yes, but having that many likes, and her seeing that many likes may just encourage her


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just gone to the YouTube link
> 
> 1,143 likes
> 2,086 dislikes



Come, friendly asteroids...


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

scooter said:


> Or attack her full stop kid or no


quite


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but having that many likes, and her seeing that many likes may just encourage her


perhaps people are 'liking' the video for other reasons than agreeing with the woman's ranting.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> perhaps people are 'liking' the video for other reasons than agreeing with the woman's ranting.



I 'like' the fact someone filmed the c*nt and posted on YouTube myself


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 28, 2011)

I tend to like YouTube vids to say "this is worth watching" and dislike them to say "it's just some blurry pixels or some fake crappy annoying thing"


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Hopefully it shows how far we've come that she was recognised as being an idiot and left to get on with it ..



She wasn't really left to get on with it though...a couple of people told her to STFU, and one lad was about to attack her but was stopped by (I assume) his girlfriend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> perhaps people are 'liking' the video for other reasons than agreeing with the woman's ranting.



Yes, but stupid woman on train wouldn't see it that way I doubt.  Hopefully she hasn't got a computer


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> She wasn't really left to get on with it though...a couple of people told her to STFU, and one lad was about to attack her but was stopped by (I assume) his girlfriend.


The whole carriage id-ed her as a nutter and not 'one of us' so best left to her own hell. That's the important part.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but stupid woman on train wouldn't see it that way I doubt. Hopefully she hasn't got a computer



Even if it got 30,000,000 dislikes and no likes, she would just use that to justify her claim that the world is infested with foreigners.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but stupid woman on train wouldn't see it that way I doubt. Hopefully she hasn't got a computer


she might see it differently when she gets a visit from the met and/or social workers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> she might see it differently when she gets a visit from the met and/or social workers.



Good, was going to say bad news for child, but on the other hand... good.  Anything's got to be better than growing up with her


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> she might see it differently when she gets a visit from the met and/or social workers.


Are you saying they should take kids off people because they're racist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Are you saying they should take kids off people because they're racist?


no, but someone should have a word with her for being so antiscocial in front of her own kid. if she was going off like that about something else, it would also be unacceptable. she needs sending on parenting course or something. taking her kid away would probably make things worse.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> She wasn't really left to get on with it though...a couple of people told her to STFU, and one lad was about to attack her but was stopped by (I assume) his girlfriend.


You assume he was going to attack her also


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

i didn't think he was going to attack her either - he was just about to get verbally involved but another woman restrains him from doing so.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Are you saying they should take kids off people because they're racist?


yeah take them away and put them in a help your self play pen in waitrose.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> She wasn't really left to get on with it though...a couple of people told her to STFU, and one lad was about to attack her but was stopped by (I assume) his girlfriend.


He must have been going to attack her being male and black.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 28, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> Was she on something? She looks drunk or coked up?



That was my though as well.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 28, 2011)

deffo on drugs, twitchy lip weirdness. Horrible woman


----------



## Dan U (Nov 28, 2011)

British transport police now investigating according to Twitter


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

IC3D said:


> You assume he was going to attack her also



Sorry I should've said it _looks_ like he's about to, of course I can't say for sure.

I'm just saying it because he's a young lad, being faced with someone shouting 'FUCK OFF BACK TO YOUR OWN COUNTRY' basically right in his face. He stands up, takes his bag off, and is calmed by someone. Of course, he _might_ be taking his bag off to polietly ask her to quieten down.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 28, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Poor little boy doesn't even seem to regard his mum effing and blinding and shouting at everyone as anything out of the ordinary. Mine would be in tears if I was acting like that in front of them



I agree, that part was incredibly sad.  Cute looking kid as well, crying shame.


----------



## Thraex (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the fact that Badgers likes the fact someone filmed the.......


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

The witch hunt is in full swing now. Social media, newspapers, radio and police!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> I like the fact that Badgers likes the fact someone filmed the.......



I like the fact that you liked the fact that someone filmed the.......

P.S. Am on 1,454 likes so please like this ^


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Twitter 



> *Ash_Dunne*
> 
> 
> @piersmorgan Not saying I support tram racist. But if YOU become arbiter of decency I may have to stick glass up my urethra to distract me.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

The comments on youtube make me despair more then the woman's outburst. <unhappy smilie here>


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> The comments on youtube make me despair more then the woman's outburst. <unhappy smilie here>



To be fair, instructional DIY and cat videos somehow attract racist comments on youtube. A video of an _actual_ racist incident.....fuck, it's going to be bad.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> To be fair, instructional DIY and cat videos somehow attract racist comments on youtube. A video of an _actual_ racist incident.....fuck, it's going to be bad.


Youtube comments are batshit crazy yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like the fact that you liked the fact that someone filmed the.......
> 
> P.S. Am on 1,454 likes so please like this ^



Have you no shame Badgers, begging for likes?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

The comments are flooding in at hundreds per minute. She will need a face lift to avoid this stinking turd she spat out.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you no shame Badgers, begging for likes?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2011)

She seems deranged,the poor kid


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm guessing that she has some mental health problems, she seemed a bit psychotic.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope they raise it in the Commons tomorrow.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

"If i was there she would have received slap and then i would have dashed her baby onto the tracks then she can tell me who is British ??"


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> "If i was there she would have received slap and then i would have dashed her baby onto the tracks then she can tell me who is British ??"


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I hope they raise it in the Commons tomorrow.



This country is going to hell in a trolleybus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> I'm guessing that she has some mental health problems, she seemed a bit psychotic.



That's what I thought and I reckon that's why the other passengers are holding back.  It is very common to see on public transport, although not normally as bad as that


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 28, 2011)

People don't use the word 'dashed' often enough.

He / she really should have said 'dashed upon the tracks' for the real old-worlde literary feel.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

"I was just waiting for someone to punch her a bit..(a bit because the little boy was in her lap) I hope that child won't remember anything..poor kid! He would be better off with a proper family not a trashy mother who probably can't even spell her own name..I bet she is living from benefits anyway....


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> People don't use the word 'dashed' often enough.



I was thinking that. It reveals some top trolling.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

I should have videoed the Irish chap who strolled (staggered) onto the top deck of the 37 a short while back. His opening gambit before sitting down was '*I just want you all to know that I fucking hate the English*' which I thought was to the point. He then preceded to explain that it was not the English on the bus but only the rich cunts


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

She's the Rosa Parks of white people


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 28, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> People don't use the word 'dashed' often enough.
> 
> He / she really should have said 'dashed upon the tracks' for the real old-worlde literary feel.



Dash is also Jamaican patois.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Croydon Today picked this up, confirms BTP involved now


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2011)

when i was working in oxford i got on a bus with this posh woman who proceeded to abuse the bus driver for not wanting to let her on the bus because she didn't have a ticket. she then proceeded to slag off the tenants of a house she owned to the entire bus and complain about "inspectors" and having to maintain health and safety standards.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 28, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Dash is also Jamaican patois.



Aha! Hoisted by their own patoid.

(That^^^ was fucking hilarious in my head)


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

Over 10,000 comments now. I'm off to get the tram in a minute. I will keep an ear open for her.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

bromley picked this up, confirms BTP involved now


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

heheheh


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Surveillance society


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> deffo on drugs, twitchy lip weirdness. Horrible woman


That's what I thought, 'not a well woman', you've got to be in a shitty life-state yourself to kick off like that.

I've seen similar kick-offs, ok not racist but the man who smashed the glass bus door by kicking it (showering him and his small toddler with broken glass), because the driver wouldn't let him on (it was full) springs to mind.

Oh hang on, a woman kicked off in Lidl in Tottenham one night similar rant over something really lame and insignificant perhaps being charged for a carrier bag. She was in a right state, swearing kicking stuff and accusing the mainly Eastern European workers in there of all sorts and pointing at everyone and accusing them of being foreign (yes me too  ). Everyone in there kind of thought, 'poor woman, not well.'

ETA - I've just been back to my hometown (mining town, West Yorks) at the weekend.  Up there they don't shout abuse, they wear specially printed EDL branded hoodies with Yorkshire Infidels written on the back.  I don't know what is worse.....


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 28, 2011)

'THE MOB' is in full effect on twitter.

Also, I didn't know you had trams in that London.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2011)

Cryodon is not in London...... lol


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2011)

or is it........


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

Silly drunk.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 28, 2011)

Ed Milliband supports the BTPs appeal to trace this woman, apparently. It's nice that he's busy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Cryodon is not in London...... lol


It is


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> It is



It's been ages since i lived in Croydon, but i never called it Londond, when i lived in Forest hill i called it London.... how big is London now then? maybe i should just google maps or something,


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 28, 2011)

Croydon is in Surrey, isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Whilst up some stepladders pondering her behaviour it occurred to me that maybe she'd had a brain injury, but then not sure she'd still be able to have her child if she was that bad


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2011)

past caring said:


> She's quite fit though.


Yeah I bet she could talk well dirty in bed


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 28, 2011)

The tram starts in Wimbledon which is in london, so yes, london has trams.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like it's greater London right on the edge... darn, all them years i could have said i was living in London....


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 28, 2011)

Or some type of condition similar to Tourette's.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Interesting to see how the other white woman doesn't pipe up except to say how foul-mouthed woman is waking her kid up



Why is that interesting? You trying to say that the other white woman also holds those views?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2011)

carry on, i was mistaken etc... happens loads etc...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Croydon is in Surrey, isn't it?



It is the LONDON Borough of Croydon

Historically it was Surrey, but so was Brixton


----------



## no-no (Nov 28, 2011)

it's "the london borough of croydon"

also, all the folks on that tram were very well behaved, well done to them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Why is that interesting? You trying to say that the other white woman also holds those views?



No, just that when all that's kicking off, all she gave a shit about was her baby waking up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Or some type of condition similar to Tourette's.



Yeah, but don't know enough about these things to comment.  Maybe someone else does?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

i'm not sure what i would have done in that situation. probably nothing. i didn't do owt when some woman was spouting racist shit at a bus stop in brixton. she was shouting that brixton was full of niggers and that they were all thieves. she was black.


----------



## rekil (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, just that when all that's kicking off, all she gave a shit about was her baby waking up


 She also says iirc 'I'm english. What have you got to say to me? Fuck off.'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

copliker said:


> She also says iirc 'I'm english. What have you got to say to me? Fuck off.'



ah, missed that bit.  I'm half deaf and can't concentrate when multiple people are talking


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

If I was there I would hope I would have kept silent too. No point in engaging with such irrationality as it just makes things worse.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, just that when all that's kicking off, all she gave a shit about was her baby waking up



tbf there's not a lot of point confronting someone like that anyway. It's not like you can have a reasoned debate of any sort...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

smmudge said:


> tbf there's not a lot of point confronting someone like that anyway. It's not like you can have a reasoned debate of any sort...



Very true


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

Blimey, the comments are coming into that video like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Blimey, the comments are coming into that video like there's no tomorrow.



I know. You would never find us lot banging on and on about something like this eh?


----------



## hegley (Nov 28, 2011)

Just been arrested according to twitter.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 28, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Blimey, the comments are coming into that video like there's no tomorrow.


I can't keep up with the debate


----------



## discokermit (Nov 28, 2011)

copliker said:


> She also says iirc 'I'm english. What have you got to say to me? Fuck off.'


so? what should she have said?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

hegley said:


> Just been arrested according to twitter.



That was quick!!!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> I can't keep up with the debate



I'm sure it's full of reasonable people saying reasonable things.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know. You would never find us lot banging on and on about something like this eh?



Not even going to bother reading them as YouTube attracts a shower of tossers


----------



## discokermit (Nov 28, 2011)

it wouldn't surprise me if that was my mate cooper's daughter. looks like her and sounds like her dad.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyway, I am going home. Plan to listen to BBC London on the way home for the phone in lols


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was quick!!!



Maybe she's well known in the area especially if she does have some sort of condition/syndrome


----------



## hegley (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was quick!!!


Acted quickly for her own safety perhaps.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was quick!!!


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_flesh_search_engine


----------



## junglevip (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty girl though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

One thing I did notice was her facial expressions and I may be reading it wrong, but it looked like on a few occasions she was going to bite her lip in an attempt to stop herself saying something but wasn't successful

On the other hand, I'm not sure what strange facial expressions people on drugs come out with so I'm probably totally wrong


----------



## rekil (Nov 28, 2011)

discokermit said:


> so? what should she have said?


She did good. I was just correcting minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

copliker said:


> She did good. I was just correcting minnie.



because I didn't hear her alright


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

junglevip said:


> Pretty girl though


not really. racist bilge spilling from someone's lips tends to diminish their attractiveness somewhat


----------



## rekil (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> because I didn't hear her alright


I believe you!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

copliker said:


> I believe you!



I'm half deaf in one ear.  My deaf ear was pointing to laptop


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

I am on the bus now. Tensions are running high! 

More to follow


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am on the bus now. Tensions are running high!
> 
> More to follow



I love your posts Badgers


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am on the bus now. Tensions are running high!
> 
> More to follow



How do you mean?


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 28, 2011)

BBC now saying she's been arrested too: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15923875


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am on the bus now. Tensions are running high!



Stop picking on everyone then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Stop picking on everyone then



Guy just got on. Wearing a flat cap but could be Polish


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Guy just got on. Wearing a flat cap but could be Polish



Is he white?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Is he white?



Hard to say.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Does he look anything like this?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hard to say.



Is he drinking beer out of a can with a name like a sneeze?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Does he look anything like this?



Not really. He is pretending to be quietly reading a book but I am still keeping an eye on him


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 28, 2011)

As well you might - you never know when they're going to nick a job


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not really. He is pretending to be quietly reading a book but I am still keeping an eye on him



Undercover cop.  Is his book upside down?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not really. He is pretending to be quietly reading a book but I am still keeping an eye on him



Books are _so_ immigranty it makes me mad.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

What is worrying me is I have some pitta breads on me. In these tense times people leap to conclusions


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is worrying me is I have some pitta breads on me. In these tense times people leap to conclusions



Maybe someone on the bus has some lovely nan bread and you can do a swap?


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Nov 28, 2011)

There seem to be a lot of people who see this video and the only thing they find wrong with the woman is her lack of "sense of decorum and class".


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Meiga said:
			
		

> There seem to be a lot of people who see this video and the only thing they find wrong with the woman is her lack of "sense of decorum and class".



The classists


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Maybe someone on the bus has some lovely nan bread and you can do a swap?



Naan


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 28, 2011)

poor kid


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Naan



It's her grandmother, she can spell it how she wants.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 28, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's her grandmother, she can spell it how she wants.


Got there before me


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Meiga said:


> There seem to be a lot of people who see this video and the only thing they find wrong with the woman is her lack of "sense of decorum and class".




''If one has brown skin one should return from whence one came, what ho''  = ok?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 28, 2011)

Weird how these things become viral, it's flying about facebook at the moment. Woman looks like she's off her head on E's, jaw going nuts!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got there before me



Great minds..., Fools...


----------



## Next2China (Nov 28, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> *I feel sorry for the lad behind her*. He's desperate to give her a slap, but knows she has a kid on her lap and manages to hold back.


??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Story's just been on London Tonight


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Naan



So long since I had one, I'd forgotten


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's her grandmother, she can spell it how she wants.



Exactly.  She's brown bread nan now though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> ''If one has brown skin one should return from whence one came, what ho'' = ok?



You starting on me?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Weird how these things become viral, it's flying about facebook at the moment. Woman looks like she's off her head on E's, jaw going nuts!



It's that what Es does to you then?  Is it common for your jaw to go like that?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's that what Es does to you then? Is it common for your jaw to go like that?



Yeh if you ever someone on a night out and their jaw is swinging from side to side, you can bet your bottom dollar they've banged a few pills! Yeoooooooh!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Yeh if you ever someone on a night out and their jaw is swinging from side to side, you can bet your bottom dollar they've banged a few pills! Yeoooooooh!



Never knew that, as I don't really hang around with people who take recreational drugs nowadays


----------



## N_igma (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Never knew that, as I don't really hang around with people who take recreational drugs nowadays



Yeh I'll let ya get back to that jumper you're knitting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Yeh I'll let ya get back to that jumper you're knitting.


 
It's just that I'm old.  People around me have mostly stopped taking all the drugs they used to take


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Weird how these things become viral, it's flying about facebook at the moment. Woman looks like she's off her head on E's, jaw going nuts!



She's hardly 'loved up', is she?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 28, 2011)

tram lady was on bbc news just now.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

There are shit loads of other vids of people being racist on public transport...how come this one goes viral?


----------



## Pinette (Nov 28, 2011)

Apparently she's going to get done for inciting racial hatred - I hope her little boy is okay. She was off her head. Poor little toddler seemed not to be too upset by all the shouting, which is good, in a way, I suppose. Count your blessings everyone and be thankful that you didn't have a mother like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

smmudge said:


> There are shit loads of other vids of people being racist on public transport...how come this one goes viral?


because of the kid


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

FWIW, i don't think she's necessarily 'off her head'. she just looks extremely agitated and that could be for any number of reasons.


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> FWIW, i don't think she's necessarily 'off her head'. she just looks extremely agitated and that could be for any number of reasons.


Nah I reckon she's on mephedrone. I know a lot of people who do that lip shit on drone. Just all coming out cos she's fucked and angry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

just watching it again and i hadn't noticed the bottom lip licking. that is a druggy thing. still, it could be summat else.


----------



## Pinette (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> FWIW, i don't think she's necessarily 'off her head'. she just looks extremely agitated and that could be for any number of reasons.


Fair enough; it's stupid to jump to conclusions.  Sorry.  But her behaviour wasn't normal by any stretch.  And whatever the motivation for it I still think it was out of order and extremely distressing for everyone on the tram.  I still feel sorry for her child.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

It sort of occurs to me that she's all sound and fury, signifying nothing. Powerless, not an activist, not at all well. Tearing her limb from limb doesn't achieve much in the grand scheme of things.... Iyswim. 

Also - don't think she's talking about Nicaragua. More a mangle of, at the grave risk of saying it again, Niggersomething


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just watching it again and i hadn't noticed the bottom lip licking. that is a druggy thing. still, it could be summat else.



Yeah, until I heard about the drugs thing, I thought maybe she was trying to bite her lip to stop her outbursts but failing miserably


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It sort of occurs to me that she's all sound and fury, signifying nothing. Powerless, not an activist, not at all well. Tearing her limb from limb doesn't achieve much in the grand scheme of things.... Iyswim.
> 
> Also - don't think she's talking about Nicaragua. More a mangle of, at the grave risk of saying it again, Niggersomething



Yeah, and it's when she said that, that the young lad behind her stood up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, and it's when she said that, that the young lad behind her stood up



She knew it was too far and swallowed it. Somehow pulling Nicaragua out of the hat!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> She knew it was too far and swallowed it and pulled Nicaragua out of the hat.



I know.  People on the tram must have been thinking "Nicaragua?"


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

well what other innocuos word can you think of that an n-bomb could swiftly be converted into?

'niccolla appletone?


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> because of the kid



oh fair enough

those damn kids


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> well what other innocuos word can you think of that an n-bomb could swiftly be converted into?
> 
> 'niccolla appletone?



Well it's good that she knew there was such a place as I'm sure there's plenty that don't 

Nicorette patch?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know. People on the tram must have been thinking "Nicaragua?"


i thought she was stupid and trying to make a pun - nignogland or summat


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

I swear she almost said 'go back to siberia' before changing it to niknakuawhatever


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought she was stupid and trying to make a pun - nignogland or summat



She failed miserably whatever she was trying to say


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15923875

prob posted already etc, but it's top read story on BBC


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

She's the spit of Little Mo off of Eastenders


----------



## mr steev (Nov 28, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Poor little toddler seemed not to be too upset by all the shouting, which is good, in a way, I suppose.



Or he's used to her going off on one


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

mr steev said:


> Or he's used to her going off on one



Yep, that's the more likely scenario


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

mr steev said:


> Or he's used to her going off on one


Well he's not gonna understand the implications of what she's saying and other then that it's a pretty normal argument kinda situation.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2011)

Edie said:


> Well he's not gonna understand the implications of what she's saying and other then that it's a pretty normal argument kinda situation.



It's really not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not normal - it's not acceptable to raise your voice in that way in front of your own kid.
It's disturbing how used to it he appears


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not normal - it's not acceptable to raise your voice in that way in front of your own kid.
> It's disturbing how used to it he appears



I dunno about never acceptable - it depends what's happening, surely? I mean, in a self-defence kind of situation, it could be understandable... But certainly not to pick a fight with a bunch of people minding their own business on the way home.


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

weepiper said:


> It's really not.


Just watched it again. Yer your right. She's fucked. It's not normal to rant at strangers in a situation where everyone wants to kick your Mums head in.

What she's saying is what racist people think though. It's just not said outside closed doors. I know it's fuckin shit, and I feel for the people having the sit there listening to that insulting crap but in a way it's good to hear it said out loud.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not acceptable in that situation, certainly. And it's not acceptable for it to be so normal that the kid barely bats an eyelid


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not acceptable in that situation, certainly. And it's not acceptable for it to be so normal that the kid barely bats an eyelid


A kid not bating an eyelid don't tell you much.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 28, 2011)

Just watched it with the sound turned off. If you do that and watch her face you can tell she's fucked on something.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2011)

I've heard it's a viral ad for Oyster cards.


----------



## junglevip (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> not really. racist bilge spilling from someone's lips tends to diminish their attractiveness somewhat



Speak for yourself I thought that she had quite a nice face.  Hopefully it will encourage her to get some help and not from the sneering holier than though's on here


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2011)

so what "-gate" is it going to be called ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Edie said:


> A kid not bating an eyelid don't tell you much.


The toddlers I know would be frightened and in tears. I would have been if my mum had behaved that way, even of I had been much older.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> so what "-gate" is it going to be called ?



Has to be tramgate


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> so what "-gate" is it going to be called ?


 
tramgate


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> so what "-gate" is it going to be called ?



Never mind that. Where's the Downfall spoof?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2011)

Nicawhateveritscalledgate. FTW


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

125,000 views. 34,000 comments. Many of them mental.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> 125,000 views. 34,000 comments. Many of them mental.



Jesus, nowhere near that many when this thread started


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> The toddlers I know would be frightened and in tears. I would have been if my mum had behaved that way, even of I had been much older.


Your soft though.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2011)

Whatever her name is, she will now forever be known as 'tram racist'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe the kid is mutton jeff? I said MUTTON JEFF.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> 125,000 views. 34,000 comments. Many of them mental.



If it's not taken down by YouTube, it'll be a million views by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe the kid is mutton jeff? I said MUTTON JEFF.


 
I thought about that but I reckon he'd still hear/feel something coming out of her mouth


----------



## Thora (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> The toddlers I know would be frightened and in tears. I would have been if my mum had behaved that way, even of I had been much older.


Yep, most little kids would be totally freaked out - my son cried yesterday because me and his dad were messing around a bit too roughly and scared him!  That little boy must be very used to all that shouting and aggression


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> 125,000 views. 34,000 comments. Many of them mental.


The yootube comments are frankly more disturbing than this blatantly coked (psychosis?) up racist its on the news ffs I hate this mob mentality the internet spawns, what do you think?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> If it's not taken down by YouTube, it'll be a million views this time tomorrow.



All the newspapers and tv news is blanking the child's face out, so it's quite possible it'll be taken down to protect the child maybe


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought about that but I reckon he'd still hear/feel something coming out of her mouth



If hes profoundly deaf he's not hearing fuck nothing, is he?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

Thora said:


> Yep, most little kids would be totally freaked out - my son cried yesterday because me and his dad were messing around a bit too roughly and scared him! That little boy must be very used to all that shouting and aggression


The trams are very noisy at the best of times. Screechy rails, lots of recorded shouting about penalty fares and the ol' touch in and out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> If hes profoundly deaf he's not hearing fuck nothing, is he?



Not sure.  I had a friend who was deaf but he used to dance. Felt the vibrations on the floorboards


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

someone just posted on twitter about this equally horrible scene. funny how one gets picked up where the other one doesn't...


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

Of course he's not deaf. She's also clearly not psychotic whoever said that  She just holds views we think are repulsive.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone just posted on twitter about this equally horrible scene. funny how one gets picked up where the other one doesn't...



She looks a bit German. Arrest that lady now


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone just posted on twitter about this equally horrible scene. funny how one gets picked up where the other one doesn't...



There's more emotion/ people in the kiddie one, nearly a fight and a childs involved. Not that hard to work out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone just posted on twitter about this equally horrible scene. funny how one gets picked up where the other one doesn't...


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2011)

Edie said:


> There's more emotion/ people in the kiddie one, nearly a fight and a childs involved. Not that hard to work out.


Wont somebody think of the roses


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

Summarise the posh one Paulie!


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Summarise the posh one Paulie!


She's not even really posh when she gets going  She is pissed though i reckon.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> the posh one



?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Summarise the posh one Paulie!


she's a pissed-up loud-mouth essex girl innit.

on the central line to loughton by the look.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Summarise the posh one Paulie!


blah blah you russian cunt wotto!


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 28, 2011)

Sepp Blatter has just been on the phone. He said as long as they shake hands with everyone on the train it's all o.k.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> Sepp Blatter has just been on the phone. He said as long as they shake hands with everyone on the train it's all o.k.


that's orf twitter as well.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 28, 2011)

It wasn't actually.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> It wasn't actually.


was actually, i retweeted it about 10 minutes ago (as you do)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Edie said:


> Your soft though.


It's not just me though but I'd rather be soft than brittle and damaged like that poor kid is likely to end up


----------



## yardbird (Nov 28, 2011)

Humanity


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone just posted on twitter about this equally horrible scene. funny how one gets picked up where the other one doesn't...




hahahaa

Dey terk our jjerrrb DA DURRKA DERRR


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Edie said:


> Of course he's not deaf. She's also clearly not psychotic whoever said that  She just holds views we think are repulsive.


She also needs to learn some manners and to restrain her desire to be confronational, shouty and sweary in front of her kid


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks very fucked up and fucked to me. You think she feels good about life?

I don't expect people who haven't been cared for to have good feelings for others. How would that happen?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> She also needs to learn some manners and to restrain her desire to be confronational, shouty and sweary in front of her kid


she's off her head on something clearly, one does get a sense that she isn't thinking terribly rationally about being sweary, shouty etc imo


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 28, 2011)

Red Cat said:


> She looks very fucked up and fucked to me. You think she feels good about life?
> 
> I don't expect people who haven't been cared for to have good feelings for others. How would that happen?


 it happens all the time. i know several teenagers with terrifying backgrounds of familial abuse who are sweet and affectionate and compassionate.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Emma West from New Addington


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2011)

The mix gets interesting..


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe the kid is mutton jeff? I said MUTTON JEFF.



It's Mutt & Jeff fwiw 

MUTT AND JEFF!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> It's Mutt & Jeff fwiw
> 
> MUTT AND JEFF!!



I googled. Either is acceptable.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Emma West from New Addington



Dentist apparently.  Looking at the dentists' names, I'm not sure she'll have a job tomorrow. Doubt she'd have one regardless of her colleagues' nationalities


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2011)

She's lucky to still have any teeth left tbh


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2011)

Mutton Jeff is better.

Maybe he's related to my mate Brisket Dave.


----------



## sir.clip (Nov 28, 2011)

I feel sorry for her and her son... City life aint for all people.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> She's lucky to still have any teeth left tbh



Maybe she'd accidentally injected herself with anaesthetic, hence the funny stretching jaw?


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

A dentist? Who's spiteful and cruel? Fuck me! Whatever next?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2011)

In our country, drillin' our teefs...


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 28, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> it happens all the time. i know several teenagers with terrifying backgrounds of familial abuse who are sweet and affectionate and compassionate.



You're right, it does happen. I shouldn't have suggested that I think that things are that deterministic. But I'm always more amazed about people who somehow manage to be humane when they've been treated inhumanely than I am about people who lack the capacity for care and generosity when they haven't experienced it themselves.

Of course, we know nothing about this woman or her background, but I suspect she feels powerless and angry and ill-equipped to deal with life. A lot of people don't have access to the kinds of resources (emotional, social, financial etc.) that enable them to get on well enough. Clearly she's not a nice person, but that doesn't mean she should be scapegoated either.

IMO


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

smmudge said:


> A dentist? Who's spiteful and cruel? Fuck me! Whatever next?



No, I don't think she's a dentist herself!   Maybe an assistant or receptionist?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

Can you imagine if it had been a geezer coming out with that? He'd have been slapped into next week before he even got past the first two sentences.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Dentist apparently. Looking at the dentists' names, I'm not sure she'll have a job tomorrow. Doubt she'd have one regardless of her colleagues' nationalities



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...llegal-profits-stock-market-jailed-years.html her boss apparently


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...llegal-profits-stock-market-jailed-years.html her boss apparently



yeah, already googled as was curious about the name 

However, there may be more than one dental practice in that road so we shouldn't jump to conclusions


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 28, 2011)

There should be more trams in this country


----------



## thriller (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone just posted on twitter about this equally horrible scene. funny how one gets picked up where the other one doesn't...




she sounds australian


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 28, 2011)

I notice the little kid had blonde hair and blue eyes.... maybe HE was controlling the mother


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

She sounds like an essex girl trying and failing to maintain her best telephone manner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

juice_terry said:


> I notice the little kid had blonde hair and blue eyes.... maybe HE was controlling the mother



Maybe the father's a German


----------



## thriller (Nov 28, 2011)

juice_terry said:


> I notice the little kid had blonde hair and blue eyes.... maybe HE was controlling the mother


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe she swapped him in the hospital for her brown baby.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 28, 2011)

This is utterly depressing.

I'd like to say that, as a child of New Addington-ers, I can assure that that this racist woman is not the bloody norm for NA-ers at all.

(and the last time I checked, coming from a difficult/troubled background and/or having mental health issues doesn't give anyone the "right" to spout racist etc crap)


----------



## junglevip (Nov 28, 2011)

I really must start using public transport again. Motorcycling is great fun in the winter but I do feel like I'm missing out on some of the social aspects of commuting


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I googled. Either is acceptable.



Not to pedants.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Joseph Rowntree Foundation released some very important research today, in a peculiar coincidence.

_Based on the views of white working residents living in three different neighbourhoods in three different cities the report has some clear messages for people in power. _

_Those interviewed feel let down, left behind and the 'last in line'._
_They feel ignored by politicians. _
_They think debates about matters that they feel passionately about - such as housing, immigration and neighbourhood change - are stifled. _
_The policy of community cohesion was seen as something 'top down', not connecting with their daily experience of life and many government initiatives in the equality area were seen as 'political correctness'._

_Although discussion was peppered with racialised language, people would be shocked to be accused of being racist. And although newcomers were often blamed for problems accessing social housing, neighbourhood decline and the closure of pubs and social clubs, those interviewed rejected extremism and actually wanted to build better community relations._

_So rather than the popular portrayal of a feckless mass, annexed in dysfunctional housing estates, our research paints a much more nuanced reality. People were diverse in terms of ethnicity, income and tenure and emphasised values of hard work, reciprocity and mutual support._

_What can be done? Well government needs to start listening again to the white working class. It has to engage with groups and the issues. More transparency is required to make clear the way public resources are allocated and grassroots opportunities created for people to share common concerns and solutions. This can both help people recognise what the reality is of resource distribution and hopefully encourage more engagement._

_Racism is never acceptable. This report demonstrates that it is not the domain of the white working class either._

Are they the last in line? Listening to white working class views of neighbourhood, cohesion and change


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 28, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> (and the last time I checked, coming from a difficult/troubled background and/or having mental health issues doesn't give anyone the "right" to spout racist etc crap)



Course it doesn't 

It's about trying to understand how powerless people scapegoat others. That goes for the woman, that goes for us.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2011)

juice_terry said:


> I notice the little kid had blonde hair and blue eyes.... maybe HE was controlling the mother



The kid's got form:


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 28, 2011)

This whole reaction strikes me as being a little ott. An obviously deranged woman abuses people on public transport. Nobody is hurt or injured and yet we get the story given nation wide coverage.

Yes , she needs investigating because its obvious that the welfare of the child in her care needs to be examined and I would also say that she probably needs help herself but beyond that, well it just all seems a little hysterical.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 28, 2011)

Possibly a silly question coming up: is it possible that the little one is on drugs too?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 28, 2011)

Red Cat said:


> Course it doesn't
> 
> It's about trying to understand how powerless people scapegoat others. That goes for the woman, that goes for us.



I don't disagree w/you about powerless people and scapegoating.  You'll have to excuse me though, as right now, after seeeing that, my sympathies aren't going to be with her (her kid, yes, definitely)...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

Sepp blatter said:


> This whole reaction strikes me as being a little ott. An obviously deranged woman abuses people on public transport. Nobody is hurt or injured and yet we get the story given nation wide coverage.
> 
> Yes , she needs investigating because its obvious that the welfare of the child in her care needs to be examined and I would also say that she probably needs help herself but beyond that, well it just all seems a little hysterical.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

353,000 views.  It was about 10,000 not long ago.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 28, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Yes , she needs investigating because its obvious that the welfare of the child in her care needs to be examined and I would also say that she probably needs help herself but beyond that, well it just all seems a little hysterical.



Not when you've been on the receiving end


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 28, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> I don't disagree w/you about powerless people and scapegoating. You'll have to excuse me though, as right now, after seeeing that, my sympathies aren't going to be with her (her kid, yes, definitely)...



I don't have any sympathy for her either, that wasn't my point. My point was these are social problems - someone acting like that in front of their kid is a social problem.


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Joseph Rowntree Foundation released some very important research today, in a peculiar coincidence.
> 
> _Based on the views of white working residents living in three different neighbourhoods in three different cities the report has some clear messages for people in power. _
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 28, 2011)

Red Cat said:


> I don't have any sympathy for her either, that wasn't my point. My point was these are social problems - someone acting like that in front of their kid is a social problem.



Yeah, and I agree w/that, to a large degree.  Personally, I hope that someone will remind her (non-violently, calmly etc) about the old thing of actions having consequences.....(anyway, I see what you mean, and hope you see where I'm coming from).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Edie said:


> Good post.


the bits in italics are theirs, not mine. i wrote the first sentence and posted the link.

*bows* i thank you


----------



## oryx (Nov 28, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> (and the last time I checked, coming from a difficult/troubled background and/or having mental health issues doesn't give anyone the "right" to spout racist etc crap)



Too right.

I'm surprised so many people on here are jumping to the conclusion that she _has_ to be on drugs or have mental health issues. I'm not saying she isn't/hasn't, but you can be a racist bag of anger and aggression without either.

I've met people like her IRL.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2011)

oryx said:


> I'm surprised so many people on here are jumping to the conclusion that she _has_ to be on drugs or have mental health issues. I'm not saying she isn't/hasn't, but you can be a racist bag of anger and aggression without either.



tbh I think it's the gurning that makes people think she's on drugs.


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2011)

I assumed she was drunk when I saw it, as generally people don't start ranting on public tranport normally unless they are drunk/stoned/mentally unhinged, whatever they are ranting about.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not like there are drugs you can take to make you a big racist.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not like there are drugs you can take to make you a big racist.



It's in addition to. She's gurning like a mofo at the start.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

oryx said:


> Too right.
> 
> I'm surprised so many people on here are jumping to the conclusion that she _has_ to be on drugs or have mental health issues. I'm not saying she isn't/hasn't, but you can be a racist bag of anger and aggression without either.
> 
> I've met people like her IRL.



On the first viewing I thought maybe she was just a nasty piece of work. Second viewing makes me think she is a nasty piece of work on something strong. As a few people have pointed out, she's gurning like a cross between Alf Garnett and Bez from the Happy Mondays. It wouldn't surprise me if social services get involved.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not like there are drugs you can take to make you a big racist.



Robitussin Extra Strength Cough Syrup.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

oryx said:


> Too right.
> 
> I'm surprised so many people on here are jumping to the conclusion that she _has_ to be on drugs or have mental health issues. I'm not saying she isn't/hasn't, but you can be a racist bag of anger and aggression without either.
> 
> I've met people like her IRL.



Then she's a very brave woman if she's neither on drugs or has mental health issues, although obviously not brave enough to do it without her son as a shield


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Then she's a very brave woman if she's neither on drugs or has mental health issues, although obviously not brave enough to do it without her son as a shield



The Central line woman was brave enough.


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Someone should belt that kid, that'd shut her fucking mouth.



Somebody should belt a child. Really?


----------



## thriller (Nov 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The Central line woman was brave enough.



and rather attractive


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> Somebody should belt a child. Really?


Hey ralph!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

Attractivepublictransportracistgate 

Bit long for a hash tag


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

We can see only 2-3 minutes of this rant.

Apparently it lasted for around 20 minutes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

ignore


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2011)

tram woman would be a better shag just tell her you're Polish half way through


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looks like it's a Brixton girl that filmed the video



How could you tell?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 28, 2011)

IC3D said:


> tram woman would be a better shag just tell her you're Polish half way through



She'd tell you to "get the fuck out, this is my cuntry".

Boom tish!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> How could you tell?



Twitter feed and her name's KellySW9 

https://twitter.com/#!/kellysw9


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Twitter feed and her name's KellySW9
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/kellysw9


that's quite mad how easy all this stuff can get around. i know the name of the alleged perpetrator and her local authority also from twitter already.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Twitter feed and her name's KellySW9
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/kellysw9



ah!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's quite mad how easy all this stuff can get around. i know the name of the alleged perpetrator and her local authority also from twitter already.



and where she works

No privacy anymore in this country


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> ah!



She may not be from Brixton at all of course. Maybe she just likes the postcode


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm really sorry I watched that. 

She'd have gotten her ass kicked, kid or not, where I live.  Here's what happens on our buses:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXwnDzHJYj8

(don't read the comments, they're the usual YouTube garbage).


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She may not be from Brixton at all of course. Maybe she just likes the postcode



I bet that would be considered sacrilege these days to misrepresent ones endz.


----------



## agricola (Nov 28, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I bet that would be considered sacrilege these days to misrepresent ones endz.



They have beaten people to death for less in CH7.  Admittedly it was with a lump of stale bara brith that was used.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We can see only 2-3 minutes of this rant.
> 
> Apparently it lasted for around 20 minutes



Obviously a woman of class and distinction.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Obviously a woman of class and distinction.



Not sure about class


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 28, 2011)

> *British woman, suspected of a racist rant on a tram, has been arrested*
> 
> By Melissa Bell
> A disturbing two-and-a-half minute YouTube video shows a woman, with a young boy on her lap, shouting racial slurs on a crowded tram. Uploaded on Sunday, and sardonically titled, “My Tram Experience,” the video quickly went viral as people passed it around on social sites seeking out any information on the woman’s identity.
> ...



http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...011/11/28/gIQA8GnR5N_blog.html?wprss=blogpost


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Then she's a very brave woman if she's neither on drugs or has mental health issues, although obviously not brave enough to do it without her son as a shield


not brave, just reckless


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not sure about class



I didn't say _which_ class....

Perhaps anger management.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Geri said:


> I assumed she was drunk when I saw it, as generally people don't start ranting on public tranport normally unless they are drunk/stoned/mentally unhinged, whatever they are ranting about.


it's daytime and she's with a kid though. maybe she's just unhinged for other reasons


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm really sorry I watched that.
> 
> She'd have gotten her ass kicked, kid or not, where I live. Here's what happens on our buses:
> 
> ...



maybe it's just me but I found that footage more shocking than tramgate. at one point in the video those toddlers  could have seriously got hurt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's daytime and she's with a kid though. maybe she's just unhinged for other reasons


 
Maybe lack of sun's got her depressed


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

little_legs said:


> Possibly a silly question coming up: is it possible that the little one is on drugs too?


what kind of drugs do you think? it does sound like a very stupid question tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe lack of sun's got her depressed


eh? are you having a laugh or being serious?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> maybe it's just me but I found that footage more shocking than tramgate. at one point in the video those toddlers could have seriously got hurt.



I agree, it is pretty shocking.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 28, 2011)

Washington post?  I feel quite sorry for her now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...011/11/28/gIQA8GnR5N_blog.html?wprss=blogpost



Haven't got the volume on, but WTF?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? are you having a laugh or being serious?



Course I wasn't being serious, but who knows what shit she's going to come up with to use in her defence


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 28, 2011)

At first I couldn't handle more than a few seconds, I've heard that kind of shit before and I gain nothing by hearing the same old hateful shit again. Then I watched it with the sound turned off and focused on the child. He has what might be called quiet watchfulness. Often a sign of physical and/or emotional abuse.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Washington post? I feel quite sorry for her now.



I don't.  Part of the reason people think they can act like is because they think they're annonymous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I don't. Part of the reason people think they can act like is because they think they're annonymous.


or mental. or a bit needy. or dispossessed. or undeducated. or frightened. or or or.......


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> or mental. or a bit needy. or dispossessed. or undeducated. or frightened. or or or.......


or pissed up


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> At first I couldn't handle more than a few seconds, I've heard that kind of shit before and I gain nothing by hearing the same old hateful shit again. Then I watched it with the sound turned off and focused on the child. He has what might be called quiet watchfulness. Often a sign of physical and/or emotional abuse.


somehow that's no surprise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I don't. Part of the reason people think they can act like is because they think they're annonymous.


i don't think that at all. people act impulsively for a number of reasons and generally have no regard for any consequences


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think that at all. people act impulsively for a number of reasons and generally have no regard for any consequences


i don't think a string of abuse lasting a couple of minutes is acting impulsively.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> or pissed up


over refreshed, i think they call it in stylish circles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> over refreshed, i think they call it in stylish circles.


'tired and emotional'


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think that at all. people act impulsively for a number of reasons and generally have no regard for any consequences



I've lived in enough small towns to think that isn't true.  If you live somewhere where someone is likely to call your mother before you've gotten home, you'll tend to develop some self-control.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think a string of abuse lasting a couple of minutes is acting impulsively.



20 minutes certainly isn't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think a string of abuse lasting a couple of minutes is acting impulsively.



It didn't last a couple of minutes.  It lasted *20 minutes* according to girl who recorded it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> 20 minutes certainly isn't.


yeah it is - people don't think. i seriously doubt she is thinking 'i'm gonna get away with this cos i is anonymous'


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

I presume it's already on the thread but as I can't search I don't know but....

She's been arrested apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think a string of abuse lasting a couple of minutes is acting impulsively.


why not? she's on a roll and she digs in and keeps at it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I presume it's already on the thread but as I can't search I don't know but....
> 
> She's been arrested apparently.


yes, it's already been posted enough times already!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why not? she's on a roll and she digs in and keeps at it.


for the hard of reading: i don't think a string of abuse lasting a couple of minutes (or more) is acting impulsively. whacking someone who's cut you up is acting impulsively. carrying on kicking him when he's down isn't. the fucking same thing here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

people often get themselves into holes and see no choice but to keep digging down further out of stubbornness, fear of losing face, etc


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah it is - people don't think. i seriously doubt she is thinking 'i'm gonna get away with this cos i is anonymous'



The point I'm making is that if she wasn't anonymous, she _would_ think about it. She wouldn't have to think about it in this case, because she'd be quite certain she would get away with it. There's no social cost for her in being a mental bitch.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a pretty long impulse, which you don't feel any need to challenge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> people often get themselves into holes and see no choice but to keep digging down further out of stubbornness, fear of losing face, etc


stop now then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The point I'm making is that if she wasn't anonymous, she _would_ think about it. She wouldn't have to think about it in this case, because she'd be quite certain she would get away with it. There's no social cost for her in being a mental bitch.


i don't think she would, unless it was a totalitarian state.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's a pretty long impulse, which you don't feel any need to challenge.


of course i challenge her behaviour, i just take issue with the fact that people rarely think so logically when het up about stuff. they just dig in and keep going.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think she would, unless it was a totalitarian state.





Holding people responsible for actions that harm other people isn't oppression.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The point I'm making is that if she wasn't anonymous, she _would_ think about it. She wouldn't have to think about it in this case, because she'd be quite certain she would get away with it. There's no social cost for her in being a mental bitch.


Possibly - though the counterpoint to that is that, if she was in a tram in a small town where everybody knew her, they might back her up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Holding people responsible for actions that harm other people isn't oppression.


i didn't say it was. i just don't think that people behave as rationally and in fear of consequences as you imply


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> of course i challenge her behaviour, i just take issue with the fact that people rarely think so logically when het up about stuff. they just dig in and keep going.


Not you-you - the person having that "impulse". People do lots of things the basis of impulses, it's just that often people will quickly realise that it was a silly thing to do and stop what they're doing. She didn't, which means it's more of a decision than an impulse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The point I'm making is that if she wasn't anonymous, she _would_ think about it. She wouldn't have to think about it in this case, because she'd be quite certain she would get away with it. There's no social cost for her in being a mental bitch.


going back to this. there are social consequences. she has been found out and arrested. she was probably aware of the CCTV on the bus and may even have been aware of being filmed.


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> people often get themselves into holes and see no choice but to keep digging down further out of stubbornness, fear of losing face, etc



That isn't acting inmpulsively anymore at that point then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Not you-you - the person having that "impulse". People do lots of things the basis of impulses, it's just that often people will quickly realise that it was a silly thing to do and stop what they're doing. She didn't, which means it's more of a decision than an impulse.


ah ok, but i think that decision can be very fleeting before that person keeps going deeper and deeper into the shit. The wronger people are the less likely they are to admit it and hold their hands up.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> going back to this. there are social consequences. she has been found out and arrested. she was probably aware of the CCTV on the bus and may even have been aware of being filmed.



She just wasn't as anonymous as she thought she was.

It's interesting that in your world, people behave on impulse. At the same time they're aware they're being filmed and decide to continue. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 'tired and emotional'


of course


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> going back to this. there are social consequences. she has been found out and arrested. she was probably aware of the CCTV on the bus and may even have been aware of being filmed.


i don't think you know what social consequences means. there may be no social consequences - everyone she knows may stick by her, she may not get any hassle from people who have seen the film. it looks like she will face legal consequences - but legal and social consequences are two different things. for example, a wife-beater might be ostracised if word got out to people he knew, but it might be that he was never prosecuted - social consequences without legal consequences. or you might have a teenager who decks a cop and gets done for assault pc but is acclaimed by his peers - legal consequences without negative social consequences.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't say it was. i just don't think that people behave as rationally and in fear of consequences as you imply



Perhaps they should start.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Possibly - though the counterpoint to that is that, if she was in a tram in a small town where everybody knew her, they might back her up.



That can be true too.

In general, people default to informally policing social and moral norms.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 29, 2011)

One good thing has come out of it though - thousands of people on Twitter can make themselves feel good by queueing up to express their outrage/shame/anger/say the same thing over and over etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> She just wasn't as anonymous as she thought she was.
> 
> It's interesting that in your world, people behave on impulse. At the same time they're aware they're being filmed and decide to continue at the same time. You can't have it both ways.


yes i can as it not as you describe, 'both ways'. people behave on impulse, regardless of deterrent. you should be aware of this, considering where you are from.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ah ok, but i think that decision can be very fleeting before that person keeps going deeper and deeper into the shit. The wronger people are the less likely they are to admit it and hold their hands up.


No, she had lots of "outs" there. She could have easily stopped at any time - it took a while before she got any big response (people _do_ give weirdos who shout abuse some leeway, precisely for that reason, if it was just an odd freakish outburst they might stop just as suddenly).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Perhaps they should start.


and how would you propose that this could be achieved?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ... , considering where you are from.



What is that supposed to mean?  Being from the midwest US isn't a handicap, FFS.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No, she had lots of "outs" there. She could have easily stopped at any time - it took a while before she got any big response (people _do_ give weirdos who shout abuse some leeway, precisely for that reason, if it was just an odd freakish outburst they might stop just as suddenly).


i'm not trying to excuse her behaviour. i posted the vid originally.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> What is that supposed to mean? Being from the midwest US isn't a handicap, FFS.


no, but it has a comparatively high murder rate, yet steeper penalties


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> yes i can as it not as you describe, 'both ways'. people behave on impulse, regardless of deterrent. you should be aware of this, considering where you are from.


if this woman's in court and argues in mitigation that she was acting on impulse she'll be fucking ripped to shreds. you don't start shouting at a load of different people on impulse - the first person might be on impulse - like when a cyclist's nearly run down - after that the impulse excuse goes out the fucking window.

for someone who's so obviously intelligent you must find yourself exhausted by the considerable effort you seem to put in to appearing daft.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think you know what social consequences means. there may be no social consequences - everyone she knows may stick by her, she may not get any hassle from people who have seen the film. it looks like she will face legal consequences - but legal and social consequences are two different things. for example, a wife-beater might be ostracised if word got out to people he knew, but it might be that he was never prosecuted - social consequences without legal consequences. or you might have a teenager who decks a cop and gets done for assault pc but is acclaimed by his peers - legal consequences without negative social consequences.


good point


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not trying to excuse her behaviour. i posted the vid originally.


but you're arguing she did all this on the spur of the moment, on impulse, and that this is in fact understandable because that's the way people behave.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not trying to excuse her behaviour. i posted the vid originally.


I'm not saying you are, but I don't think there's any chance that in this instance she felt she'd painted herself into a corner and so had to continue. (This does happen, certainly, where people feel they can't back down and don't have an "out".)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if this woman's in court and argues in mitigation that she was acting on impulse she'll be fucking ripped to shreds. you don't start shouting at a load of different people on impulse - the first person might be on impulse - like when a cyclist's nearly run down - after that the impulse excuse goes out the fucking window.


as i said, people do back themselves into corners and see the only way out as being even more belligerent. i have seen motorists, cyclists and drunks behaving this way. i'm not trying to defend her, just trying to understand why she carried on like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm not saying you are, but I don't think there's any chance that in this instance she felt she'd painted herself into a corner and so had to continue. (This does happen, certainly, where people feel they can't back down and don't have an "out".)


i think there are people who do so, regardless of how many 'outs' are presented to them


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> as i said, people do back themselves into corners and see the only way out as being even more belligerent. i have seen motorists, cyclists and drunks behaving this way. i'm not trying to defend her, just trying to understand why she carried on like that.


but that's no longer acting on impulse  if i call you a fucking wanker, that's impulse, if i call you a fucking wanker and then elaborate on that by questioning aspects of your lineage then at some point you're likely to this 'this is no longer spontaneous'. it's the bloody same thing here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but you're arguing she did all this on the spur of the moment, on impulse, and that this is in fact understandable because that's the way people behave.


well hopefully all human behaviour is ultimately understandable


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but that's no longer acting on impulse  if i call you a fucking wanker, that's impulse, if i call you a fucking wanker and then elaborate on that by questioning aspects of your lineage then at some point you're likely to this 'this is no longer spontaneous'. it's the bloody same thing here.


ok, if i concede that her whole tirade wasn't impulsive (though the initial outburst was), will you stop proceeding down this rather unproductive and unilluminating cul-de-sac?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think there are people who do so, regardless of how many 'outs' are presented to them


Those are people who mean what they're saying.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think you know what social consequences means. there may be no social consequences - everyone she knows may stick by her, she may not get any hassle from people who have seen the film. it looks like she will face legal consequences - but legal and social consequences are two different things. for example, a wife-beater might be ostracised if word got out to people he knew, but it might be that he was never prosecuted - social consequences without legal consequences. or you might have a teenager who decks a cop and gets done for assault pc but is acclaimed by his peers - legal consequences without negative social consequences.


I think they may well be looking at her parenting. The quiet watchfulness is a recognised indication of child abuse. I'm sure I'm not the only person to have picked up on that. Big consequence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

i don't doubt that she meant what she was saying


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ok, if i concede that her whole tirade wasn't impulsive (though the initial outburst was), will you stop proceeding down this rather unproductive and unilluminating cul-de-sac?


another thing people acting defensively often do is make out it's not their fault ^^


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you please stop being shitty?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> well hopefully all human behaviour is ultimately understandable



Good luck with that.

In any case, I'm outta here. I'm not going to waste time arguing with someone being deliberately obtuse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm disappointed that you think that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> 353,000 views.  It was about 10,000 not long ago.



It's now *802,993 
*


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's now *802,993 *



Whoever posted it up is gonna make £££s. Like the "FENTON!!! FENTON!!!" thing.

and the "Charlie bit my finger - again!" fella, he's made bare dough from that.

Jammy fuckers!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Or even Benton.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Rivalling Susan Boyle !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Whoever posted it up is gonna make £££s. Like the "FENTON!!! FENTON!!!" thing.



Not a regular YouTube user. Please explain


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not a regular YouTube user. Please explain


It was on Radio 4


----------



## Weller (Nov 29, 2011)

these public transport memes aint what they used to be  







did anyone ever find out who amberlamps was


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 29, 2011)

The B/Fenton original poster was savvy and got some sort of partnership deal with youtube, making £500 in the first 24hrs. I doubt you'd earn a penny without contacting them first or having a prior agreement.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Rivalling Susan Boyle !



Susan Boyle's first audition had *4,820,085 *views and just over 7,000 comments.

This video's over 963,000 views and nearly 57,000 comments


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It was on Radio 4



Oh, don't listen to the radio


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

This was the best comment on youtube when I looked



> What is a tram?
> United2o11​ 49 seconds ago​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> This was the best comment on youtube when I looked



I had a look at a few of them earlier, and also on Twitter and there's an American guy on Twitter asking what a tram is.  FFS, did Americans never watch the Streets of San Francisco?  

I also found another American website that said a tram was some sort of subway train.  It also had a video of a naked racist rambler on a New York subway train


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Or even Benton.



It said "Fenton" in Da Timez. Anyway, you know what I meant


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah found it.  Gawker.  Never heard of it



> *British Lady’s Racist Tram Rant Caught On Tape*
> 
> 
> What, you thought New York had a monopoly on public transit freak shows? *Here's a horrid (that's British for "bad")* British lady ranting about brown people ruining her country.
> ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> The B/Fenton original poster was savvy and got some sort of partnership deal with youtube, making £500 in the first 24hrs. I doubt you'd earn a penny without contacting them first or having a prior agreement.



Apparently they have an algorithm that auto-emails you proposing a deal if a clip goes viral, to make sure they don't miss out on a penny of potential revenue!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not a regular YouTube user. Please explain



It's called monetization.

As soon as you have enough videos / views, you're offered the chance to annoy visitors with adverts.

Youtube eventually noticed that I'd used a Flanders and Swann song on one of my videos and there are now adverts on the page to cover the copyright fee.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Apparently they have an algorithm that auto-emails you proposing a deal if a clip goes viral, to make sure they don't miss out on a penny of potential revenue!



Why do they need to propose a deal? Can't they decide how much advertising they want to stick on it regardless of what you want?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It's called monetization.
> 
> As soon as you have enough videos / views, you're offered the chance to annoy visitors with adverts.
> 
> Youtube eventually noticed that I'd used a Flanders and Swann song on one of my videos and there are now adverts on the page to cover the copyright fee.



I see.  Thank you


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think they may well be looking at her parenting. The quiet watchfulness is a recognised indication of child abuse. I'm sure I'm not the only person to have picked up on that. Big consequence.



Just what I was thinking, the consequenses of her rant are going to be huge.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, don't listen to the radio



You really should, you have a reet inquiring mind

if you don't mind me saying so


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Why do they need to propose a deal? Can't they decide how much advertising they want to stick on it regardless of what you want?



No, apparently it's not as simple as that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> You really should, you have a reet inquiring mind
> 
> if you don't mind me saying so



Nah, prefer watching television with sub-titles.  Too much hassle trying to hear properly with radio


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Just what I was thinking, the consequenses of her rant are going to be huge.



I've seen on a Facebook page mention that she's bi-polar

Don't know much about the condition to be in a position to comment though


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've seen on a Facebook page mention that she's bi-polar
> 
> Don't know much about the condition to be in a position to comment though


 
Well you do have manic episodes, but who knows if it's true.

Her name and links to her FB page are all over twitter, worries me that it might not be her mind, it's a very common (no, I don't mean _common_) sounding name.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Two different dental surgeries she's linked with as well so whether people are just guessing or whether she actually works at both of them... 

Does fuck up all those who assume she's living in a council house on benefits though


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Two different dental surgeries she's linked with as well so whether people are just guessing or whether she actually works at both of them...
> 
> Does fuck up all those who assume she's living in a council house on benefits though



Internet witch hunt, bound to get messy.

I'm all for (the real) her getting what's coming to her but imagine being falsely identified


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Internet witch hunt, bound to get messy.
> 
> I'm all for (the real) her getting what's coming to her but imagine being falsely identified



Exactly, and it being such a common name as well, bound to happen

Oh well, off to bed.  Should be interesting what tomorrow brings as the press seem to be very quiet about identifying her


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly, and it being such a common name as well, bound to happen
> 
> Oh well, off to bed. Should be interesting what tomorrow brings as the press seem to be very quiet about identifying her



*hearing frantic clacking of keyboards coming from Wapping*


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

that FB profile link doing the rounds on twitter is a woman from Luton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

who's tweeting this shit on twitter? who are you following to get this dubious shit?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not following anyone that's posting it, I searched twitter. Jesus OU, get off your high horse.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 29, 2011)

I know this thread is no laughing matter, but I read it at first as "Vivacious woman on tram" and I thought it was going to be toning mist #2.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm not following anyone that's posting it, I searched twitter. Jesus OU, get off your high horse.



He might break a leg, it's a long way down from there 

((((OU's broken leg from falling off his 300ft tall horse))))


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> I know this thread is no laughing matter, but I read it at first as "Vivacious woman on tram" and I thought it was going to be toning mist #2.



It's_ boning _mist ffs...  and yes, it's no laughing matter.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 29, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> It's_ boning _mist ffs...  and yes, it's no laughing matter.


 
wanna fight about it?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

DON'T WAKE MY BABY!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm not following anyone that's posting it, I searched twitter. Jesus OU, get off your high horse.


there's no high horse here, lizzie. i just use twitter differently to you, apparently


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Fairy nuff


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> DON'T WAKE MY BABY!


 
sorry


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## freshnero (Nov 29, 2011)

lisa i've been crying all night pls comembck
i wont be able to make it much long
pls come back i never stopped lovinig you jus showig


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 29, 2011)

.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

I sent a PM half an hour ago


----------



## extra dry (Nov 29, 2011)

and my friends in the UK wonder why I m not rushing back there.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

extra dry said:


> and my friends in the UK wonder why I m not rushing back there.





Where is this utopian society in which you reside?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 29, 2011)

I was wondering that too.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

There are twisted bigots everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2011)

Any further developments? Invites onto Celebrity Big Brother etc...


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

Just cos some bitch is racist doesn't mean she's a child abuser.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Just cos some bitch is racist doesn't mean she's a child abuser.



The fact that he hardly reacted is what rings massive bells.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> who's tweeting this shit on twitter? who are you following to get this dubious shit?


i thought I suggested you stop digging


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Just cos some bitch is racist doesn't mean she's a child abuser.



I'd say her racism is an expression of her general attitude. I think it's very unlikely that kind of anger isn't expressed in other ways either directly at or in front of her son. Which people presumably will have witnessed before this video - I doubt it's a new thing in this boys life.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any updates?



She's been arrested apparently.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who?



The woman in the video.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 29, 2011)

oryx said:


> Too right.
> 
> I'm surprised so many people on here are jumping to the conclusion that she _has_ to be on drugs or have mental health issues. I'm not saying she isn't/hasn't, but you can be a racist bag of anger and aggression without either.
> 
> I've met people like her IRL.



She looks off her face and has a huge amphetamine mouth thing going on.

We've all met similar people haven't we? Maybe the content of the rant differs, but angry powerless fucked up abusive people, and angry powerless fucked up abusive people who have children, it's hardly an uncommon phenomenon is it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Kanda said:
			
		

> The woman in the video.



I see. Thought you meant Toni Terry (née Poole) at first. We live in confusing times.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I see. Thought you meant Toni Terry (née Poole) at first. We live in confusing times.



Yes we do. what the hell are you on about?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Yes we do. what the hell are you on about?



 

I would guess the woman in the video is having a bit of a time of it today. Video heading to 2m views and national (global even) press covering. Raises questions doesn't it? Like what is she having for breakfast?


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 29, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> This is utterly depressing.
> 
> I'd like to say that, as a child of New Addington-ers, I can assure that that this racist woman is not the bloody norm for NA-ers at all.



Another lovely chap from NA I noticed in the paper this morning

http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...year-old-son/story-13952730-detail/story.html


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Another lovely chap from NA I noticed in the paper this morning
> 
> http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...year-old-son/story-13952730-detail/story.html



Yes - thanks for that.  What's you point?


----------



## xes (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would guess the woman in the video is having a bit of a time of it today. Video heading to 2m views and national (global even) press covering. Raises questions doesn't it? Like what is she having for breakfast?


a can of kestrel super would be my guess.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2011)

xes said:


> a can of kestrel super would be my guess.



And a big phat line or three.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 29, 2011)

Despite this story having gone fully viral I still keep misreading the thread title as 'viscous woman on tube'.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2011)

Over 2 million views.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 29, 2011)

xes said:


> a can of kestrel super would be my guess.





goldenecitrone said:


> And a big phat line or three.


Never did me any harm.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 29, 2011)

it sounds like someone needs a hug! she is a classic 'nutter on bus.'  'this is my british country!' 'go back to zam-niger-agua.'


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 29, 2011)

the most offensive thing about this is the burberry hat!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> the most offensive thing about this is the burberry hat!



Is that what you really think?


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 29, 2011)

irony: where the intended meaning is the opposite of the literal meaning.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

If you like


----------



## krink (Nov 29, 2011)

has there been a Benton mix of this video yet?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> It's called monetization.
> 
> As soon as you have enough videos / views, you're offered the chance to annoy visitors with adverts.
> 
> Youtube eventually noticed that I'd used a Flanders and Swann song on one of my videos and there are now adverts on the page to cover the copyright fee.



I got one of those, but it said you couldnt use it on videos with copyrighted music playing in the background etc..... Can you not just select which vids do and dont have ads on?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

krink said:


> has there been a Benton mix of this video yet?



There is definately a market for a dubstep remix i reckon.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 29, 2011)

sim667 said:


> There is definately a market for a dubstep remix i reckon.



yeah it needs that one that makes a song out of what she's saying


----------



## krink (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah like a muslamic raygun/dubstep/benton mash up mix


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 29, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Another lovely chap from NA I noticed in the paper this morning
> 
> http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...year-old-son/story-13952730-detail/story.html



is he on the same stuff as tram girl? you'll find us all, doing the croydon gurn, oi!'


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you please stop being shitty?


It isn't possible in his case. He's shitty by nature.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Loads of remixes already :-

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tram woman remix&oq=tram woman remix&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=4536283l4539851l0l4540109l16l16l0l9l9l0l191l859l1.6l7l0

EDIT :-

All appear to be crap so far.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> is he on the same stuff as tram girl? you'll find us all, doing the croydon gurn, oi!'



Don't make me come upstairs and take away your internet, M......


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 29, 2011)

she's just reading the daily express out loud to the kid?


----------



## krink (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

smmudge said:


> yeah it needs that one that makes a song out of what she's saying



I thought it was a man shouting at benton.

There could be a dubstep remix of racist woman too tho

I need to work out how to do dubstep remixes...... I need a new hobby.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

She's been charged and named

http://voice-online.co.uk/article/racist-tram-woman-named-and-charged

Last night folk on twitter were saying where she worked, her photo is in the "our staff" section.

Her boss is Polish, the other dentists she works for all come from "Nig-a rakia", she'll be popular at work then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> She's been charged and named
> 
> http://voice-online.co.uk/article/racist-tram-woman-named-and-charged
> 
> ...



I've seen that and she looks totally different in the staff photo, pleasant even.

and she's still there, so she's probably not got the sack yet, so maybe they're awaiting the outcome of a court case or maybe they know that she's got some condition/syndrome that the general public isn't aware of?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've seen that and she looks totally different in the staff photo, pleasant even.



I thought that it's the same woman though. Weird innit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I thought that it's the same woman though. Weird innit.



I didn't mean she looks completely different as in *is *a different person, but looks different as in pleasant.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

A good day to be on Facebook if your name is Emma West then


----------



## Ivana Nap (Nov 29, 2011)

Perhaps it's an elaborate plan for this one to get more work
http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/view.php?uid=66931


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Ivana Nap said:


> Perhaps it's an elaborate plan for this one to get more work
> http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/view.php?uid=66931



I did initially wonder if it was some set up, with hidden cameras, to see how the public reacts to such behaviour


----------



## Dan U (Nov 29, 2011)

eta ignore this found it


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A good day to be on Facebook if your name is Emma West then



Indeed, a woman in Luton's FB profile was doing the rounds on Twitter last night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't fully understand the workings of Facebook and how you find someone, but if it says she comes from Luton, how can people be mistaking her for this one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't fully understand the workings of Facebook and how you find someone, but if it says she comes from Luton, how can people be mistaking her for this one?



Soemone gets confused and, during a day like yesterday, it's all over the internet in 1 minute flat. With all the first responders saying "Wait, she's from Luton" while it goes around exponetially.

Witchunts


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

WHats that 'the voice' website all about, Seems to have reasonable news stories, but I've never heard of it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Indeed, a woman in Luton's FB profile was doing the rounds on Twitter last night



The people of 'Addo' must agree that there is no such thing as bad publicity though. House prices are on the move


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't fully understand the workings of Facebook and how you find someone, but if it says she comes from Luton, how can people be mistaking her for this one?



It doesn't say she comes from Luton out right, but I used my brain, she went to school in Luton, most of her friends are from there and none of her friends have Croydon listed as their home town.

Stupid twats getting excited about a profile with the name Emma West, the girl in the photo looks a bit like tram lady I s'pose but looks much younger. Once one person has decided that's her and posted it on the internet, most people don't check, they just retweet. It's shit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 29, 2011)

sim667 said:


> WHats that 'the voice' website all about, Seems to have reasonable news stories, but I've never heard of it



Really ???


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> It doesn't say she comes from Luton out right, but I used my brain, she went to school in Luton, most of her friends are from there and none of her friends have Croydon listed as their home town.
> 
> Stupid twats getting excited about a profile with the name Emma West, the girl in the photo looks a bit like tram lady I s'pose but looks much younger. Once one person has decided that's her and posted it on the internet, most people don't check, they just retweet. It's shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

sim667 said:


> WHats that 'the voice' website all about, Seems to have reasonable news stories, but I've never heard of it


 


> The Voice Newspaper
> was founded in 1982 by Jamaican-born accountant, Val McCalla, who was awarded a grant from the Greater London Council to fund his business venture.
> The Voice newspaper campaigned for young Black Britons who faced discrimination at the hands of the law during the 1980s and in the wake of the notorious Brixton riots. It secured huge circulation figures from its sought after and unrivalled job recruitment section.
> Over its near three decade reign as 'Britain’s Best Black Newspaper', The Voice has served the black community by giving them a voice where other mainstream newspapers have failed. It has over the years been a thorn in the side of the establishment, campaigning on numerous issues and championing the causes of black people nationwide. Currently edited by Steve Pope, The Voice is a winning mixture of news, features, sports and celebrity interviews.



It's been on newstsands for ever YOU BIG RACIST


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

sim667 said:


> WHats that 'the voice' website all about, Seems to have reasonable news stories, but I've never heard of it


*The Voice | Britain's Favourite Black Newspaper*


----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The people of 'Addo' must agree that there is no such thing as bad publicity though. House prices must be on the move


Addo gets a lot of uninformed grief. It is largely undeserved.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's been on newstsands for ever YOU BIG RACIST



He's from the provinces


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> *The Voice | Britain's Favourite Black Newspaper*



M<y god, you've just coppied me TWICE. You need to up your game, girl. Or get a new one


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Addo gets a lot of uninformed grief. It is largely undeserved.



As do most places in Britain


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> M<y god, you've just coppied me TWICE. You need to up your game, girl. Or get a new one



I'm lazily typing with my left hand, my right hand is propping up my head, I'm just not getting them out as fast.

Great minds............


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm lazily typing with my left hand, my right hand is propping up my head, I'm just not getting them out as fast.
> 
> Great minds............



Uh huh

*yawns* god


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm lazily typing with my left hand, my right hand is propping up my head, I'm just not getting them out as fast.
> 
> Great minds............


Are your PJs slowing you down?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie on drugs? *runs*


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 29, 2011)

i get the feeling, that like the 'muslamic raygun'  eejit, she will revel in her infamy. after all, we are in a celebrity culture where it is not what we do but how many people know about it that counts.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Are your PJs slowing you down?



Yes  I am recovering from surgery in my defence


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> i get the feeling, that like the 'muslamic raygun' eejit, she will revel in her infamy. after all, we are in a celebrity culture where it is not what we do but how many people know about it that counts.



Or how many facebook "friends"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Yes  I am recovering from surgery in my defence



Oh, are you? Poor sausage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> i get the feeling, that like the 'muslamic raygun' eejit, she will revel in her infamy. after all, we are in a celebrity culture where it is not what we do but how many people know about it that counts.



She may end up on one of those shite "I'm a Celebrity/Big Brother/Strictly Come Dancing" programmes


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, are you? Poor sausage.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She may end up on one of those shite "I'm a Celebrity/Big Brother/Strictly Come Dancing" programmes



Or a pizza hut advert.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She may end up on one of those shite "I'm a Celebrity/Big Brother/Strictly Come Dancing" programmes



or play for Chelsea


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> or play for Chelsea



It would have taken aaaaages for her to get her collar felt if she played for Chelsea


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Edie on drugs? *runs*



Do one, cunt.


----------



## treelover (Nov 29, 2011)

While I'm shocked by this womans outburst, not completely surprised: when I was a NUS officer part of my job was to 'survey the campus' for evidence of racism, fascism, etc, the grafitti i found in the toilets, both sexes was pretty foul, uptil then i had thought of Uni's as impeccably liberal places.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> i get the feeling, that like the 'muslamic raygun' eejit, she will revel in her infamy. after all, we are in a celebrity culture where it is not what we do but how many people know about it that counts.



She'll become a beacon for the "silent majority" types beloved of Mail/Express readers. Probably too hard hitting & ugly for said papers but I just know that up & down the country there will be plenty siding with her. Sadly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> She'll become a beacon for the "silent majority" types beloved of Mail/Express readers. Probably too hard hitting & ugly for said papers but I just know that up & down the country there will be plenty siding with her. Sadly



You only need to look at the YouTube comments for that


----------



## paolo (Nov 29, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Despite this story having gone fully viral I still keep misreading the thread title as 'viscous woman on tube'.



Well, she did seem a bit thick.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Some lovely comments here 

http://www.anorak.co.uk/303424/news...-experience-woman-raped-shot-and-knifed.html/


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Some lovely comments here
> 
> http://www.anorak.co.uk/303424/news...-experience-woman-raped-shot-and-knifed.html/



They should all be shot.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You only need to look at the YouTube comments for that



Ah, of course - I try not to read the "comments" section there anymore. Too depressing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## treelover (Nov 29, 2011)

Andrew Potter wants her 'gang raped'


----------



## treelover (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Some lovely comments here
> 
> http://www.anorak.co.uk/303424/news...-experience-woman-raped-shot-and-knifed.html/



Andrew Potter wants her 'gang raped'


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> She'll become a beacon for the "silent majority" types beloved of Mail/Express readers. Probably too hard hitting & ugly for said papers but I just know that up & down the country there will be plenty siding with her. Sadly



Some EDL have already called her a true Patriot !


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> They should all be shot.


Shooting's too good for them. Bring back the birch. And the elm.


----------



## grit (Nov 29, 2011)

.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

grit said:


> .


.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

grit said:


> .


It was pisspoor before you edited too


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Just cos some bitch is racist doesn't mean she's a child abuser.


behaving that way in front of her kid is tantamount to child abuse and as mrs m has said, the kid's dead-eyed non-reaction is potentially indication of more abuse.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> It was pisspoor before you edited too



I got a you have been quoted alert, thought it only polite to return the favour.


----------



## grit (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> It was pisspoor before you edited too



*yawn*, you really try hard dont you


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> behaving that way in front of her kid is tantamount to child abuse and as mrs m has said, the kid's dead-eyed non-reaction is potentially indication of more abuse.


the kid is more like 'this happens all the time at home.' he seems used to foul mouthed rants from his dear mama.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Is she in front of the beak yet?

From Twitter:



> Court hears Emma West was on way back from mental health clinic when alleged racist abuse occurred on Croydon tram


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> the kid is more like 'this happens all the time at home.' he seems used to foul mouthed rants from his dear mama.


yes, this has been discussed at length already


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 29, 2011)

remanded! wont someone think of the children?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> remanded!



If she had mental health issues and given the amount of attention it may be for the best.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> behaving that way in front of her kid is tantamount to child abuse and as mrs m has said, the kid's dead-eyed non-reaction is potentially indication of more abuse.



Mrs M is a qualified child protection social worker and qualified child psychologist now? She's fully able to asses whether the child has been/is being abused from that one clip? There's no other possible explanation for the child's behaviour?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If she had mental health issues and given the amount of attention it may be for the best.



Sectioning would probably be better, for her own safety and mental health.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sectioning would probably be better, for her own safety and mental health.



I think that 'remanded' may be for her safety and sanity.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuck's sake.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

Let's hope she or hers don't go chasing the YouTuber - whose name has also been made public ...


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

That youtuber had enough front to blatantly film her, he/she was sat right opposite, wouldn't have thought it'd be a problem.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 29, 2011)

Remanded for a week, seems a bit strong


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)

People probably get less for dangerous driving etc ...?


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Some lovely comments here
> 
> http://www.anorak.co.uk/303424/news...-experience-woman-raped-shot-and-knifed.html/


 
Jesus H. 

Some of those comments are worse than your average you tube commentary drivel, and all the worse 'cos the twitterers are not as anonymous as some of the numpties over at You Tube.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

As was just said maybe it is for her own protection.

Then again, maybe she's the right wing Charlie Gilmore


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 29, 2011)

What is it about that delightful part of South London?

http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...year-old-son/story-13952730-detail/story.html


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Nov 29, 2011)

treelover said:


> While I'm shocked by this womans outburst, not completely surprised: when I was a NUS officer part of my job was to 'survey the campus' for evidence of racism, fascism, etc, the grafitti i found in the toilets, both sexes was pretty foul, uptil then i had thought of Uni's as impeccably liberal places.


Not too sure I feel comfortable with your job role there.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 29, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What is it about that delightful part of South London?
> 
> http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...year-old-son/story-13952730-detail/story.html



Couldn't you do that for anywhere?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What is it about that delightful part of South London?
> 
> http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...year-old-son/story-13952730-detail/story.html



This is the second time this has been posted here, BTW.....


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 29, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Remanded for a week, seems a bit strong



The Croydon rumour mill seems to have it as percieved wisdom that she was actually returning from an appointment at some sort of mental health clinic/facility (not sure what you would label it) and that this decision to remand her was based on this although I would have thought it would be more logical to section her if this was the case.

But it is just hearsay.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, another mentally ill person in prison system. Yay. 


goldenecitrone said:


> Sectioning would probably be better, for her own safety and mental health.


----------



## love detective (Nov 29, 2011)

Think Spiked (almost) gets it about right



> No one would argue that tram lady’s comments were excusable. She was rightly condemned and challenged by her fellow travellers. Indeed, in many ways the video of this incident offered an excellent example of how these kinds of tense situations can be resolved informally. Disproving the Twitterati’s claim that the tram incident shows that racism is still rife today, in fact many of the passengers – both black and white – challenged the foul-mouthed shouter.
> 
> That wasn’t enough for the Twittermob, however, who wanted a piece of the action. They instantly expressed their moral fury, passing judgement without pausing for thought





> Other tweeters called on the police to ‘lock her up and throw away the key’ and ‘save her child’. Literally hundreds of people, with no indication that they were joking, tweeted that the woman should be sterilised, deported, punched, kicked and shot. Some suggested she should be shot between the eyes, others that she should be shot in her ovaries. Other Twitterers expressed a preference for hanging her or said she should be ‘put down’ like a dog. Fittingly for Twitch Hunters, there were also demands that she be drowned or burnt at the stake.





> According to rumours in the Croydon area, the woman in question was ‘going through a breakdown’ when the footage was filmed. She certainly appears unwell, or at least drunk, in the video. But that won’t stop the Twittermob from letting rip; they never let anything as insignificant as facts or context get in the way of their mass screech for the hanging, drawing and quartering of a witch. At a time when moral certainties are few and far between, the useful thing about Twitch Hunts is that they provide people with a moment of extreme moralistic clarity, where they can gang together and demonstrate their ‘liberal’ credentials by tweeting: ‘I HATE HER.’





> For all the sound and the fury generated by this video, this remains simply an isolated case of a possibly unstable woman shouting out obnoxious comments





> Rather than showing that ‘racism in Britain is as rife as ever’, as one person tweeted, the #MyTramExperience Twitch Hunt actually reveals the rise of a different backward trend: the tendency for herds of intolerant Twitterers to act like coppers’ narks, to make a massive deal out of their own shallow moralistic indignation, and to be utterly contemptuous of the idea that the public is more than capable of dealing with isolated incidents of racist abuse when they arise. The hounding of this woman was not a great act of anti-racist activism – it was the virtual equivalent of children chasing the local crazy lady through the streets and shouting ‘Nutter!’ or ‘Cow!’.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Fair few of them cunts on this thread too - plenty prepared to "diagnose" child abuse on the flimsiest of evidence/qualifications.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

there was child abuse in the video itself though.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> there was child abuse in the video itself though.


Go on, elucidate.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 29, 2011)

thriller said:


> she sounds australian



upchuck?


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> there was child abuse in the video itself though.



If shouting abuse at other people on public transport constitutes child abuse then there's a significant number of parents around this way at risk of a visit from social services.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Go on, elucidate.


she was shouting, swearing and ranting in front of her kid - i think that's very damaging to a kid


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

It's not fucking abuse though, you clown.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont think her behaviour on the Tram itself was child abuse but I would have thought that her entire demeanour during the incident would be cause for concern about how she was taking care of the kid because she obviously seemed to be deranged. The nature of her rant is incidental, its more the behaviour in general.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> It's not fucking abuse though, you clown.


i think it is and i don't think i'm alone in thinking it


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

grit said:


> *yawn*, you really try hard dont you


It's still true though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it is and i don't think i'm alone in thinking it



This devalues real abuse and is a bit ridic. Think about what, Precisely, you think it would be a reasonable social services reaction to this 'abuse' and wake up to yourself.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it is and i don't think i'm alone in thinking it



I don't think you are either - there's plenty of other idiots about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it is and i don't think i'm alone in thinking it


So you're falling back on the auld safety in numbers bit.


----------



## rover07 (Nov 29, 2011)

What has happened on the video to spark her outburst?

I reckon the people videoing her are taking the piss. So she's given them a load of shit back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Think about what, Precisely, you think it would be a reasonable social services reaction to this 'abuse' and wake up to yourself.


i already said what i thought would be a reasonable reaction. some parenting lessons might help her realize how that kind of behaviour is unacceptable, especially in front of her child. but, as hearsay is telling us that she has mental health problems, perhaps she needs help in that area instead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> So you're falling back on the auld safety in numbers bit.


please go back to ignoring me, chap


----------



## grit (Nov 29, 2011)

rover07 said:


> What has happened on the video to spark her outburst?
> 
> I reckon the people videoing her are taking the piss. So she's given them a load of shit back.



Yeah some additional context would be nice alright, not that it would excuse the behavior though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> This devalues real abuse and is a bit ridic.


 behaving in a way that is likely to damage a child's psychology is abuse in my opinion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> please go back to ignoring me, chap


you can stop now the bankruptcy of your position's clear to all


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Fucking Viz modern parents becomes real.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> behaving in a way that is likely to damage a child's psychology is abuse in my opinion.



The country without child abuse is, by that definition, an ordered cemetry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> behaving in a way that is likely to damage a child's psychology is abuse in my opinion.


And what qualifications or experience do you have which gives your opinion here weight?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> behaving in a way that is likely to damage a child's psychology is abuse in my opinion.



any more so than a kid watching his parents have screaming matches with each other?  That happens all the time and there's no need for intervention - if that's all it is


----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2011)

Two and a half million views and she has been banged up. I can't see how she will be able to step onto a tram without a baby in arms in the future.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i already said what i thought would be a reasonable reaction. some parenting lessons might help her realize how that kind of behaviour is unacceptable, especially in front of her child. but, as hearsay is telling us that she has mental health problems, perhaps she needs help in that area instead.



And what have we learned about not jumping to conclusions and labelling people with no idea of the facts?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

i have to say i'm shocked that some people don't think that screaming foul-mouthed racial abuse inches away from a toddler's ears is not abusive behaviour


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> she was shouting, swearing and ranting in front of her kid - i think that's very damaging to a kid


I don't think that's great but I don't think that occasionally losing your temper is an awful thing to do. What is horrible is his total impassiveness - he is really used to that kind of thing. And that isn't right.

She probably has MH issues, possibly has substance issues, may be feeling disenfranchised, whatever. Her son deserves better than accepting a rabid rant as a norm


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> any more so than a kid watching his parents have screaming matches with each other? That happens all the time and there's no need for intervention - if that's all it is


that's not on either! it would be impossible to intervene in every case of this happening, but that doesn't mean it's acceptable


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> that's not on either! it would be impossible to intervene in every case of this happening, but that doesn't mean it's acceptable



Of course it's not acceptable, but it's not something that social services need to be involved with.  Her mental health on the other hand...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Of course it's not acceptable, but it's not something that social services need to be involved with. Her mental health on the other hand...


granted


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Plus, there's probably not enough kids homes to cope if you go chucking every kid in care who has shouty parents!

Do you know how much it costs per week to have a kid in care?  It ain't cheap


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i have to say i'm shocked that some people don't think that screaming foul-mouthed racial abuse inches away from a toddler's ears is not abusive behaviour



She was shouting - she didn't scream. Do you understand the difference?

Are you trying to argue it was the racist content of what she said that makes it child abuse?


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's daytime and she's with a kid though. maybe she's just unhinged for other reasons



It's not that unusual to see drunk people in the daytime with kids. At least around here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's not that unusual to see drunk people in the daytime with kids. At least around here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> She was shouting - she didn't scream. Do you understand the difference?
> 
> Are you trying to argue it was the racist content of what she said that makes it child abuse?


the volume of it, the racism AND the swearing. upsetting to a normal kid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Plus, there's probably not enough kids homes to cope if you go chucking every kid in care who has shouty parents!
> 
> Do you know how much it costs per week to have a kid in care? It ain't cheap


i don't think anyone is suggesting that!


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's not that unusual to see drunk people in the daytime with kids. At least around here.



Nor round at my house last weekend. Call the fucking cops.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Now we can stop abusing OU or he'll get taken into care


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

some of you must have grown up in some horrible households to be so blase about this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> some of you must have grown up in some horrible households to be so blase about this



Maybe you've just grown up in an ultra nice household?


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the volume of it, the racism AND the swearing. upsetting to a normal kid.



Life is fucking upsetting. How does the racism mean it's child abuse? Because you do seem to be arguing that it wouldn't be child abuse without the racism?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe you've just grown up in an ultra nice household?


i think i must have led a sheltered life!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 29, 2011)

Quite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> Life is fucking upsetting. How does the racism mean it's child abuse? Because you do seem to be arguing that it wouldn't be child abuse without the racism?


it would probably be abuse if she was ranting about something else


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think i must have led a sheltered life!



Nothing wrong with a pleasant sheltered upbringing 

Ufortunately most people I know haven't had that


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the volume of it, the racism AND the swearing. upsetting to a normal kid.


This is just daft. I don't think you know much about kids.

There was an almost mass brawl in the playground the other day at school. One of the kids in year 1 (5-6 years old) had elbowed another in the face to get in front of him in the line. The elbowed kids Dad is quite full on hard, he's got this fuck off tattoo on his shoulders/back which reads 'Fuck em. Fuck em ALL' (I know cos I saw it in the summer and had a laugh about it with him). Anyway, he went up to his 5 year old lad Zane, got down to his level, smacked him round the side of his head and was shouting "Punch him back, son, that's what you do, punch him back NOW" 

You can imagine this didn't go down so well with the other lads Mum who was up in this blokes face shouting shit like 'you've got no idea how to be a father, you fuckin [insert racist abuse]' etc. He then grabbed her round the mouth, Zane finally punched the other kid, ended up with about 4 parents in total being involved and a LOT of shouting.

And you know what the other kids were doing? Loving it mate. Our Bill was stood on a bench for a better view. Kids are tougher then you think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## grit (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> "Punch him back, son, that's what you do, punch him back NOW"



Depending on the particular situation, that can actually be, being a good father.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

grit said:


> Depending on the particular situation, that can actually be, being a good father.


wtf?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

as for volume, I've never heard anything quite so noisy as walking past a school playground full of kids running round in circles and screaming.  Can't believe what noise comes out of such tiny people


----------



## grit (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> wtf?



Sometimes... the correct response is to fight back.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it would probably be abuse if she was ranting about something else



Probably. But because of the racism you're certain - that's the deciding factor in this instance.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 29, 2011)

OU should blow up that sad blue face really big, print it out, and wear it when he goes out into the big, bad, sweary world.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

grit said:


> Sometimes... the correct response is to fight back.


well mebbe, but punching a kid in the head and swearing at him is probably not the best way to point this out


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> Probably. But because of the racism you're certain - that's the deciding factor in this instance.


well, it certainly compounds it


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

grit said:


> Depending on the particular situation, that can actually be, being a good father.


Look if your kid is being bullied I think it's the right thing to do to teach them to punch back. But in this situation it was the blokes aggression that was the problem then the Mums racist abuse that was the first thing that come out her mouth shouting fuckin Paki and all that. Zanes already got anger problems he's no bullied kid. Starting a fight in a primary school playground at ten to 9 is just wtf really.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> well, it certainly compounds it



Well, no - either it is or it isn't. She could have been accusing one of the other bods on the bus of being one of David Ike's fucking lizzards or some shit - or just calling them thieving cunts. Either it's child abuse or it's not child abuse - it doesn't become child abuse simply because we find her views particularly reprehensible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> it doesn't become child abuse simply because we find her views particularly reprehensible.


perhaps not, but it certainly colours our views on it. i do think bringing your kid up to hate people could be constituted as abuse of some sort though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> perhaps not, but it certainly colours our views on it. i do think bringing your kid up to hate people could be constituted as abuse of some sort though



so what would you do with these people who do it then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so what would you do with these people who do it then?


i don't know


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

If I'd ever had kids they'd have been brought up to hate Tories. And fascists. And the Old Bill. The list fucking goes on, actually.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> perhaps not, but it certainly colours our views on it. i do think bringing your kid up to hate people could be constituted as abuse of some sort though



You're pretty fundamentalist on  shouty people. What kind of fucked upbringing did you have?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You're pretty fundamentalist on shouty people. What kind of fucked upbringing did you have?!


i think (or rather thought) i had a pretty normal uprbringing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't know



and therein lies the problem.  Nor does anyone else know


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> If I'd ever had kids they'd have been brought up to hate Tories. And fascists. And the Old Bill. The list fucking goes on, actually.



I was indoctrinated from an infant on the first two  It's not dogma, bigotry and brainwashing if it's the right kind.


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

Awww I kinda love Orang Utan for his loving, gentle view of the world. I think life IS like that for some people. Just good, gentle people with high expectations of other people's behaviour. I think it's summat to be proud of OU x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think (or rather thought) i had a pretty normal uprbringing.



Normal for you  Vhrist, don't you get THE POINT?


----------



## grit (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I was indoctrinated from an infant on the first two  It's not dogma, bigotry and brainwashing if it's the right kind.



One man's freedom fighter, is anothers terrorist.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You're pretty fundamentalist on shouty people. What kind of fucked upbringing did you have?!



I don't really think it's fucked that he grew up in a household where voices weren't raised (I'm just guessing that OU btw), but it's a bit unusual


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Starting a fight in a primary school playground at ten to 9 is just wtf really.


Totally. I'm a primary teacher and that shit should be left til 10 past 3 when they can all fuck off home after and I don't have to deal with the fallout all day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't really think it's fucked that he grew up in a household where voices weren't raised (I'm just guessing that OU btw), but it's a bit unusual



I'm trying to make a point


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm trying to make a point



I know, but I'm just pointing out both sides


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Awww I kinda love Orang Utan for his loving, gentle view of the world. I think life IS like that for some people. Just good, gentle people with high expectations of other people's behaviour. I think it's summat to be proud of OU x


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Totally. I'm a primary teacher and that shit should be left til 10 past 3 when they can all fuck off home after and I don't have to deal with the fallout all day.


 our caretaker was a soldier in the Faulklands. The kids all adore him cos he tells them stories. He's the most "leeds" person I've ever met I barely understand him. Anyway, he got involved and the situation calmed down then the OB were called.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't really think it's fucked that he grew up in a household where voices weren't raised (I'm just guessing that OU btw), but it's a bit unusual


heh, that's not entirely true. i only heard my dad swear at me once mind, and my parents would row occasionally, but they'd go sit in the car and do it. we could still hear them!


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 29, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> And a big phat line or three.



'liked' purely and simply for the use of the word phat


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Normal for you  Vhrist, don't you get THE POINT?


well if normal is growing up accustomed to parents shouting and swearing whilst drunk in the daytime, i don't like normal and if that makes me a sissy, i'm proud to be one.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't really think it's fucked that he grew up in a household where voices weren't raised (I'm just guessing that OU btw), but it's a bit unusual



I never heard my mum & dad shouting or rowing, or even really swearing. My mum would occasionally say "balls!" is she dropped a plate or something, but that was about it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> heh, that's not entirely true. i only heard my dad swear at me once mind, and my parents would row occasionally, but they'd go sit in the car and do it. we could still hear them!



Blimey, you have led a sheltered life and even when they did argue, it was quiet to you as they were outside 

Fair play to them but on the other hand, not sure it prepared you for the real big nasty mean world


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> I never heard my mum & dad shouting or rowing, or even really swearing. My mum would occasionally say "balls!" is she dropped a plate or something, but that was about it.



I reckon someone should do a poll (anonymous of course) to see how much of a shouty household people grew up in


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Blimey, you have led a sheltered life and even when they did argue, it was quiet to you as they were outside
> 
> Fair play to them but on the other hand, not sure it prepared you for the real big nasty mean world


i seem to have coped all right so far.
<has a think>
hmm, maybe not!


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon someone should do a poll (anonymous of course) to see how much of a shouty household people grew up in



I think I might win.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon someone should do a poll (anonymous of course) to see how much of a shouty household people grew up in


why anonymous? i'd want to know who!


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> I think I might win.


I'd give you a run for your money


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> well if normal is growing up accustomed to parents shouting and swearing whilst drunk in the daytime, i don't like normal and if that makes me a sissy, i'm proud to be one.



Mate, it's more about a wider view and when it's appropriate and justified to label things and make  serious accusations with no facts to hand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why anonymous? i'd want to know who!



Well it depends on how seriously the poll is taken.  Some people may have grown up in a shouty household and still have bad memories of it and not want it revealed, but then I suppose they can choose to ignore the poll


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it depends on how seriously the poll is taken. Some people may have grown up in a shouty household and still have bad memories of it and not want it revealed, but then I suppose they can choose to ignore the poll



Or make it anonymous. Go for it; will be interesting.


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

Shoutyness is a very subjective thing for measuring.

You know what though? Shouting is fucking bullshit. I hate shouting, I hate being shouted at. I'm fucking sick of it. Properly, properly sick of it. If Orang Utans family managed to have discussions in a way that was respectful then good luck to them. I admire it. I'm sick of a world of angry, foul mouthed, hating shitheads (and I count myself in that sometimes). I wish I knew how to be different but I fuckin don't.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Or make it anonymous. Go for it; will be interesting.



Oh. Hang one. I think I should have followed the conversation a bit more on that one. I just made myself look like my nan having a senior moment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Shoutyness is a very subjective thing for measuring.
> 
> You know what though? Shouting is fucking bullshit. I hate shouting, I hate being shouted at. I'm fucking sick of it. Properly, properly sick of it. If Orang Utans family managed to have discussions in a way that was respectful then good luck to them. I admire it. I'm sick of a world of angry, foul mouthed, hating shitheads (and I count myself in that sometimes). I wish I knew how to be different but I fuckin don't.



Maybe don't watch fights in playgrounds with your kid? When it kicks off, go home.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it depends on how seriously the poll is taken.  Some people may have grown up in a shouty household and still have bad memories of it and not want it revealed, but then I suppose they can choose to ignore the poll



I bet OU thinks I grew up in a shouty household, the judgmental twat.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> I'd give you a run for your money



Edie - my old man turns 84 this year. Two years ago he was up on charges after taking my sister back to hospital on a Sunday night and being told by one of those community support coppers that he couldn't park the car for 5 minutes whilst he saw her back up to the ward. So he drives around the corner and parks in the ambulance bay (to be fair to him, there's no A&E or ambulances there on a Sunday and he needs to make sure she gets back on the ward without doing a runner). Anyway, said CSO follows him round the corner and starts giving him grief again - so the old man tells him to fuck off, you're not a proper copper you plastic curtain-twiching cunt - and when the CSO lays a hand on him (said to be to "restrain" him in court) the old man gives him a right hander.

So you may have your work cut out.


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe don't watch fights in playgrounds with your kid? When it kicks off, go home.


Well all the kids were kinda waiting to go into class to be honest. I made sure he was out the way.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe don't watch fights in playgrounds with your kid? When it kicks off, go home.



I can just picture Edie standing at the edge of the playground shouting "FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!". Calling all the other kids over to watch.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's not that unusual to see drunk people in the daytime with kids. At least around here.



same over here in da Mont  drunk, sweary people with kids was common sight on East St when I lived in Bedminster too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> the judgmental twat.


away with your poison


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> Edie - my old man turns 84 this year. Two years ago he was up on charges after taking my sister back to hospital on a Sunday night and being told by one of those community support coppers that he couldn't park the car for 5 minutes whilst he saw her back up to the ward. So he drives around the corner and parks in the ambulance bay (to be fair to him, there's no A&E or ambulances there on a Sunday and he needs to make sure she gets back on the ward without doing a runner). Anyway, said CSO follows him round the corner and starts giving him grief again - so the old man tells him to fuck off, you're not a proper copper you plastic curtain-twiching cunt - and when the CSO lays a hand on him (said to be to "restrain" him in court) the old man gives him a right hander.
> 
> So you may have your work cut out.


Wow. Yer. I really might  he backhanded a "plastic curtain-twiching cunt" PCSO cos he parked in an ambulance bay?  I could try and one-upmanship you but to be honest I'm too fuckin depressed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> away with your poison



I shall away and I'll take my reasoned arguments with me. Good day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> away with your poison



Do you ever swear yourself Orang?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you ever swear yourself Orang?


fuck yeah


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I can just picture Edie standing at the edge of the playground shouting "FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!". Calling all the other kids over to watch.


Did I fuck. I thought he was a twat. I gave him a proper dirty look when I walked off once the kids were inside. I'm not some immoral dickhead you know and I don't think young kiddies should be encouraged to brawl in the playground.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck yeah



With a raised voice?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Did I fuck. I thought he was a twat. I gave him a proper dirty look when I walked off once the kids were inside. I'm not some immoral dickhead you know and I don't think young kiddies should be encouraged to brawl in the playground.



You protest too much. Immoral dickhead.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Awww I kinda love Orang Utan for his loving, gentle view of the world. I think life IS like that for some people. Just good, gentle people with high expectations of other people's behaviour. I think it's summat to be proud of OU x



It does give you a nice feeling doesn't it? Even if you totally disagree with his thinking.


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You protest too much. Immoral dickhead.


You don't know me at all. I have high standards where my kids are involved and I think people encouraging physical violence and calling each other Pakis in the playground is pathetic. My point was only that the kids weren't stood rigid in shock or bawling. They took it in there stride.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Did I fuck. I thought he was a twat. I gave him a proper dirty look when I walked off once the kids were inside. I'm not some immoral dickhead you know and I don't think young kiddies should be encouraged to brawl in the playground.



A bit of rough and tumble never did anyone any harm.  Besides, kids nowadays need the exercise.

As long as there's rubber mats in place of course, as we don't want them grazing a knee and suing the school


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2011)

presumably if she is on remand the kid will be in care?

I like the 'for her own safety' angle. LOL. Nice safe remand.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> You don't know me at all. I have high standards where my kids are involved and I think people encouraging physical violence and calling each other Pakis in the playground is pathetic. My point was only that the kids weren't stood rigid in shock or bawling. They took it in there stride.



You do know I was joking don't you?


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You do know I was joking don't you?


_Possibly_ not. Sorry


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> Wow. Yer. I really might  he backhanded a "plastic curtain-twiching cunt" PCSO cos he parked in an ambulance bay?  I could try and one-upmanship you but to be honest I'm too fuckin depressed.



Not good, I agree - but I maybe made it sound worse than it was. She'd been in hospital at that point for 15 years or so and he was having her home overnight on a Saturday most weekends - so he knows the hospital and he knows the coup. he's got to get her back into the ward quick sharp or he risks her trying to do a runner. He'd tried to park in the public spaces but they were all full - so he tried to park in a "staff only" space and he says there were fucking loads of them free. He got moved on from there by the PCSO - it was then that he drove round the corner and tried to park in the ambulance bay. _He knew the A&E is shut at the weekends and there would be no ambulance needing to use it._


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> same over here in da Mont  drunk, sweary people with kids was common sight on East St when I lived in Bedminster too.



It's worse around your way, and by my work (King Square).


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> _Possibly_ not. Sorry



That's OK. I know it's only the _officially_ sanctioned cage-fights you're willing to promote.


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> Not good, I agree - but I maybe made it sound worse than it was. She'd been in hospital at that point for 15 years or so and he was having her home overnight on a Saturday most weekends - so he knows the hospital and he knows the coup. he's got to get her back into the ward quick sharp or he risks her trying to do a runner. He'd tried to park in the public spaces but they were all full - so he tried to park in a "staff only" space and he says there were fucking loads of them free. He got moved on from there by the PCSO - it was then that he drove round the corner and tried to park in the ambulance bay. _He knew the A&E is shut at the weekends and there would be no ambulance needing to use it._


Yer I hate the beurocracy bullshit. It's so frustrating that you can't just use your common sense.

(I didn't mean your story was particularly depressing, although it is a bit, just didn't wanna get into one about whose old man was a more violent prick tbh).


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> same over here in da Mont  drunk, sweary people with kids was common sight on East St when I lived in Bedminster too.



Still is.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> You don't know me at all. I have high standards where my kids are involved and I think people encouraging physical violence and calling each other Pakis in the playground is pathetic. My point was only that the kids weren't stood rigid in shock or bawling. They took it in there stride.


To be fair, some probably won't, even if at the time they were caught up in the excitement.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 29, 2011)

xenon said:


> Still is.



Yeh going to Asda was always a mood-killer, especially with a hangover on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 29, 2011)

I know the thread's moved on a bit, so not sure if I could be bothered, but anyway:

I think the question of whether it's abuse or not clouds the issue. By creating a category where only the extreme and pathological is labelled abuse, the maltreatment of children is normalised; many, many children are treated badly by adults, who also treat each other badly in front of children. But that's not ok, whatever we call it.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what kind of drugs do you think? it does sound like a very stupid question tbh



I admit it was a dumb question.

It's just astonishing he did not react to the mother's rant and the consequent responses of the passengers. If it were me (and the kids I know), I'd be crying my eyes out from being scared. I don't think it's a question of him _being used to it_. Anyway, I feel bad for him, the people his mother was verbally abusing will get over it, he has to live with this woman every day .


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> presumably if she is on remand the kid will be in care?
> 
> I like the 'for her own safety' angle. LOL. Nice safe remand.



Most likely the kid has gone to a family member


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 29, 2011)

little_legs said:


> I admit it was a dumb question.
> 
> It's just astonishing he did not react to the mother's rant and the consequent responses of the passengers. If it were me (and the kids I know), I'd be crying my eyes out from being scared. I don't think it's a question of him _being used to it_. Anyway, I feel bad for him, the people his mother was verbally abusing will get over it, he has to live with this woman every day .



I think the kid is totally used to it, as are the passengers (who looking at it are admirable for their restraint). I've seen children acting completely normal when their parents are screaming/shouting, the child would only react if it was aimed at them imo.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2011)

Croydon tram etiquette is definitely focused on ignoring everyone and concentrating on your data device.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 29, 2011)

Edie said:


> You don't know me at all. I have high standards where my kids are involved and I think people encouraging physical violence and calling each other Pakis in the playground is pathetic. My point was only that the kids weren't stood rigid in shock or bawling. They took it in there stride.



Yeah, but taking it in your stride when it's someone else's parent in the playground and it's a bit like Jerry Springer Live is different to showing no reaction whatsoever to your mum shouting at people while you sit on her lap. The kid didn't even look at her once. Kids don't have to be soft to notice when their mum seems upset.

I reckon most people didn't grow up with parents regularly shouting and swearing at each other (I mean in a nasty way, not 'you daft fucking sod') in front of them. Occasionally, yeah, especially if they were divorced, but unless my friends' generation is different to every other, most parents keep it away from the kids. A lot of parents manage to even not swear and shout at each other at all - yeah, arguments, but not the kind that would wake the neighbours.

Seeing their parents shouting and swearing at people in public in such a confrontational way is definitely not the norm for most kids. I mean, it wasn't even friends she was arguing with, but strangers - most kids will never see their parents do anything like that.

Well, a lot of kids might hear 'fuck off you cunt, learn to use your indicators!' and so on but it'd be different if their parent then got out of the car and shouted and swore at the entire street for twenty minutes while using them as a human shield.

And this woman clearly is at least a little bit mad. She's young enough to know about youtube and to know what people think about racist rants. The phone camera was pointed right at her. She carried on anyway. She knew she'd get into trouble and she carried right on with it. Lots of people do think the things she was saying, but they don't do it like she did, in public and on camera, because they're not fucking mad.

So I feel sorry for her, really. The youtube notoriety will wear away, but everyone who knows her (including, like, the local shopkeepers and all the other parents at nursery and everyone they know) will remember and she'll either have to embrace it and become a proper fucking extreme racist or live with the unwanted notoriety for several years.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's not that unusual to see drunk people in the daytime with kids. At least around here.



WTF?


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but taking it in your stride when it's someone else's parent in the playground and it's a bit like Jerry Springer Live is different to showing no reaction whatsoever to your mum shouting at people while you sit on her lap. The kid didn't even look at her once. Kids don't have to be soft to notice when their mum seems upset.
> 
> I reckon most people didn't grow up with parents regularly shouting and swearing at each other (I mean in a nasty way, not 'you daft fucking sod') in front of them. Occasionally, yeah, especially if they were divorced, but unless my friends' generation is different to every other, most parents keep it away from the kids. A lot of parents manage to even not swear and shout at each other at all - yeah, arguments, but not the kind that would wake the neighbours.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2011)

scifisam said:


> And this woman clearly is at least a little bit mad. She's young enough to know about youtube and to know what people think about racist rants. The phone camera was pointed right at her. She carried on anyway. She knew she'd get into trouble and she carried right on with it. Lots of people do think the things she was saying, but they don't do it like she did, in public and on camera, because they're not fucking mad.
> 
> So I feel sorry for her, really. The youtube notoriety will wear away, but everyone who knows her (including, like, the local shopkeepers and all the other parents at nursery and everyone they know) will remember and she'll either have to embrace it and become a proper fucking extreme racist or live with the unwanted notoriety for several years.



That's what makes me think of mental health problems. A good friend of mine developed schizophrenia about 15 years ago and one of the manifestations was him walking down the street in Camden shouting out to women that he could smell their cunts. Deeply disturbing to any woman on the receiving end and dangerous for him if any passerby let alone a boyfriend or husband came up and knocked the shit out of him. The police were called and he was sectioned for his own protection.


----------



## Edie (Nov 29, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's what makes me think of mental health problems. A good friend of mine developed schizophrenia about 15 years ago and one of the manifestations was him walking down the street in Camden shouting out to women that he could smell their cunts. Deeply disturbing to any woman on the receiving end and dangerous for him if any passerby let alone a boyfriend or husband came up and knocked the shit out of him. The police were called and he was sectioned for his own protection.


Oh god  That's heartbreaking.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 29, 2011)

I couldn't see this though I'm quite knackered:


> A woman has appeared in court in connection with a video allegedly showing her racially abusing fellow passengers on a tram in south London.
> 
> Emma West appeared at Croydon magistrates court charged with a racially aggravated public order offence, British transport police said.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/nov/29/woman-court-racist-abuse-tram


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2011)

http://thebritishresistance.co.uk/the-editor/1432-emma-west-truth-or-racial-harassment

Emma West. Truth or Racial Harassment?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 29, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://thebritishresistance.co.uk/the-editor/1432-emma-west-truth-or-racial-harassment
> 
> Emma West. Truth or Racial Harassment?


 
Ha!  that website has a link at the top  ''While Nationalists destroy themselves another _*City Falls to Islam*_''       It's  a link to a DM article about Bradford's first female muslim mayor.   

Who are the British Resistance, anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

i suspect it's just one inadequate bloke


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://thebritishresistance.co.uk/the-editor/1432-emma-west-truth-or-racial-harassment
> 
> Emma West. Truth or Racial Harassment?



I was just about to post the same thing!

Have you read their analysis of her comments?  Every single person on that tram was apparently a foreigner.  So how exactly do they know that all the white people on that tram were foreigners?  

Fucking wankers.  'scuse my language, but I've lots of personal experience with tossers like that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Who are the British Resistance, anyway?



I wondered that myself.  I know the National Front and British Movement.  Wonder if they're connected to them?


----------



## smmudge (Nov 29, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's what makes me think of mental health problems. A good friend of mine developed schizophrenia about 15 years ago and one of the manifestations was him walking down the street in Camden shouting out to women that he could smell their cunts. Deeply disturbing to any woman on the receiving end and dangerous for him if any passerby let alone a boyfriend or husband came up and knocked the shit out of him. The police were called and he was sectioned for his own protection.



Yeah that's what strikes me about it. If she's having some kind of episode it might be that she's not actually racist at all when she's in the right mind. It's just that shouting racist abuse it a sure way to offend and aggravate a load of people on the tram. Cf. some people with tourettes who shout out the most inappropriate things at a given moment - not because they want to but because they can't help it.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 29, 2011)

some of the "anti-racist" commentators on that blog are revealing some prejudices of their own.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2011)

The middle class liberals often slip into anti working class sentiments while conveniently forgetting that a lot of their fellows are perfectly capable of racism.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> The middle class liberals often slip into anti working class sentiments while conveniently forgetting that a lot of their fellows are perfectly capable of racism.



are you talking about the ones who are saying she probably lives on a council estate and claims benefits?

Wonder what they say after they find out she's working?


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2011)

Emma West's probably a real Angel.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 30, 2011)

past caring said:


> Do one, cunt.



Fuck you, sycophantic cunt.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> The middle class liberals often slip into anti working class sentiments while conveniently forgetting that a lot of their fellows are perfectly capable of racism.



Fabians!


----------



## past caring (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Fuck you, sycophantic cunt.



Nah, just see reality for what it is - you snide little cunt.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2011)

To be honest my first thoughts was mental health problems too. i feel sorry for her even if she is a cunt. people can get into some very weird places with some severe mental illnesses.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2011)

mental illness often brings out the very fucking worst in people, especially if it's untreated. hopefully they can get her some help or something - and that poor kid as well


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Emma West's probably a real Angel.



Those pesky Wests!!


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 30, 2011)

Being remanded has she? For her own protection no doubt.


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 30, 2011)

And what a waste of money, she'll only end up getting a fine.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Ha! that website has a link at the top ''While Nationalists destroy themselves another _*City Falls to Islam*_''  It's a link to a DM article about Bradford's first female muslim mayor.
> 
> Who are the British Resistance, anyway?



or who IS the british resistance as it is run by a rather deluded individual called paul morris. he used to run a very pro BNP site called Green Arrow which was outspoken in its defence of nick griffin. however, griffin grew tired of morris' boasting and posturing and booted him out of his clique. morris cried off and went to join the tiny national peoples party which no one has ever heard of and closed down the GA site and now runs the BR one. morris buys cheap lager - tesco's own, 4 for a £ - and boils it down as he thinks it increases the alcohol content.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 30, 2011)

the miniscule national peoples party is run by exBNP paul golding and ex BNP 'financier' jim dowson who fleeced the gullible BNP members, conned griffin and practically bankrupted them. he left after offering 20p in the £ to creditors. nice bloke. also vehement anti-abortionist!


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 30, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> morris buys cheap lager - tesco's own, 4 for a £ - and boils it down as he thinks it increases the alcohol content.



Are you serious? That's a terrible school boy error.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I couldn't see this though I'm quite knackered:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/nov/29/woman-court-racist-abuse-tram



This is the *third* time someone's brought up her being a New Addington resident on this thread - what's everyone's point here?


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr Smin said:


> Are you serious? That's a terrible school boy error.


email him and ask! he's a reasonable chap (and a crap chemist).
iamtheeditor@thebritishresistance.co.uk


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Those pesky Wests!!


I was thinking more the likes of Hayley Wells and friends.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> email him and ask! he's a reasonable chap (and a crap chemist).
> iamtheeditor@thebritishresistance.co.uk



But Mr M, he won't talk to traitors 

(If you want to really wind him up, ask him about being in the NF whilst serving in Northern Ireland in the 70's - a real Walt if there ever was one)


----------



## past caring (Nov 30, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> And what a waste of money, she'll only end up getting a fine.



So what punishment do you believe would be appropriate in the circumstances?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2011)

past caring said:


> So what punishment do you believe would be appropriate in the circumstances?


Having to commute on the trams for a month.


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

past caring said:


> So what punishment do you believe would be appropriate in the circumstances?


She should be shot.


----------



## love detective (Nov 30, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> This is the *third* time someone's brought up her being a New Addington resident on this thread - what's everyone's point here?



liberal cosmopolitan horror at people who live in places that liberal cosmopolitans wouldn't like to live in and proof positive that they are all barbarians who should be shot in the fanny


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

love detective said:


> liberal cosmopolitan horror at people who live in places that liberal cosmopolitans wouldn't like to live in and proof positive that they are all barbarians who should be shot in the fanny



From the same "liberals" who think that the Chavscum site is  "hilarious", and get all their not-prejudiced-at-all-oh-no info from Chavtowns...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 30, 2011)

past caring said:


> So what punishment do you believe would be appropriate in the circumstances?



Child adopted by Nicaguaran Family


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2011)

Fwiw, last time I looked in there was some discussion she was from SW9 because of an internet name ...  something like that.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, last time I looked in there was some discussion she was from SW9 because of an internet name ... something like that.



I think that was the person who filmed her, L_C (it's within the name of his/her Twitter account?)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Ha! that website has a link at the top ''While Nationalists destroy themselves another _*City Falls to Islam*_''  It's a link to a DM article about Bradford's first female muslim mayor.
> 
> Who are the British Resistance, anyway?



TBH it's hard to believe that site isn't just a piss-take...



> *Be a Patriot and eat a Pig*
> 
> Right then, before we start I have to tell you straight that I love Pigs.  Not in the same way that, being a Welshman I love sheep but in a gastronomical way.
> 
> ...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^ "Ein Reich, ein Volk, ein Pork-Chop"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, last time I looked in there was some discussion she was from SW9 because of an internet name ... something like that.



The girl who took the video was called KellySW9


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 30, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> But Mr M, he won't talk to traitors
> 
> (If you want to really wind him up, ask him about being in the NF whilst serving in Northern Ireland in the 70's - a real Walt if there ever was one)



hello melly! isnt it funny that these goons masquerade as military: morris battling the IRA, tim hepple being in 'intelligence'  for about 6 months(?) non-soldier bill baker being in combined exfarcicals, and indeed CxF themselves! and on that note
http://twitpic.com/7lolze
tee hee!


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Emma West's probably a real Angel.



surely an 'Angle'?


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> surely an 'Angle'?


An obtuse one I expect.


----------



## spliff (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's that what Es does to you then? Is it common for your jaw to go like that?


I thought they brought out the _'lurve'_ in you, not a lot of _'lurve'_ in that clip.

Bad E's on the Clapham Omnibus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

spliff said:


> I thought they brought out the _'lurve'_ in you, not a lot of _'lurve'_ in that clip.
> 
> Bad E's on the Clapham Omnibus.



I've no idea. I've since read cocaine makes you do that and heroin and various other drugs. What about anti-depressants?


----------



## spliff (Nov 30, 2011)

Bad coke does when it's cut with speed, smack makes you nod out.

Not sure about anti-depressants, never took them for long.

Got a drawer full though, waiting for rapture.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 30, 2011)

Good coke can make your face numb and cause lip chewing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

IC3D said:


> Good coke can make your face numb and cause lip chewing



Numb face obviously doesn't stop you spouting shite obviously?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Numb face obviously doesn't stop you spouting shite obviously?



tbf most coked up twats do nothing other than spout shite.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 30, 2011)

"the tendency for herds of intolerant Twitterers to act like coppers’ narks"

Ironic use of hyperbole and condemnation in article about others use of hyperbole and condemnation


----------



## spliff (Nov 30, 2011)

What is the purpose of your visit?

Links or quotes would suffice.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

spliff said:


> I thought they brought out the _'lurve'_ in you, not a lot of _'lurve'_ in that clip.
> 
> Bad E's on the Clapham Omnibus.



How very dare you. 

There's only ever good E's served on the Clapham Omnibus.


----------



## junglevip (Nov 30, 2011)

I am gonna get a vid of me ranting vile abuse on the bus with 'vote conservative' on my shirt.  I am not a racist though; though I am not mad keen on people from Dunvant.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> How very dare you.
> 
> There's only ever good E's served on the Clapham Omnibus.



Served on route '88, the route that is forever the Summer Of Love.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Nov 30, 2011)

shit pills.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

<removed - FM>

lol


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

not a good idea to publish her address, garf!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> not a good idea to publish her address, garf!


no proof it's her's just whats on twitter atm...

if it is her's and she has to move as a result good...

if she get's attacked or injured as a result of the info being out there I'm not sure I give two fucks to be honest...

if she's terrorised and abused from here to eternity and donates her organs blood and all cash too needy causes for the rest of her life I still couldn't give to fucks...

hell if she's dragged out of her house and tied to a stake to be burned alive I might go watch...

Here's hoping her child is removed from her and placed in a decent family.

she should be forcibly sterilised with a little bit of lead in her left ear...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

you're an idiot, though.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2011)

and if it's not her address and someone completely innocent gets harrassed or attacked???


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no proof it's her's just whats on twitter atm...
> 
> if it is her's and she has to move as a result good...
> 
> ...


for this post, you're as nasty a piece of work as she is


----------



## love detective (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no proof it's her's just whats on twitter atm...
> 
> if it is her's and she has to move as a result good...
> 
> ...



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/vicious-woman-on-tram.284911/page-19#post-10685085


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you're an idiot, though.


true but even I know where to draw the fucking line son... she clearly doesn't or worse does and doesn't give a fuck.

jude not least ye be judged I think is is the motif here... she lay judgment out on those around her so by those same uncharitable judgment she will be judged...

here's a fucking idea if you don't want the mental Internet weirdos of the world to hack your very life to pieces don't fucking give out racist abuse to people going about their daily lives on public transport...

it's almost totally self policing...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

at least you're admitting to being an idiot and a mental internet weirdo


----------



## smmudge (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> jude not least ye be judged I think is is the motif here... she lay judgment out on those around her so by those same uncharitable judgment she will be judged...



you're doing it wrong


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> for this post, you're as nasty a piece of work as she is


no... clearly I'm not...

you're just some wet behind the ears liberal who can't fucking get a sense of perspective...

one person outpouring bile and hatered onto the world from a stupid idiotic and provably wrong standpoint which she is of an age to have been raised at school to know is barbaric and wrong. that's KNOW not think not feel that's KNOW is wrong.

her choice is to scapegoat and attack those around her for her own actions and circumstances KNOWING this is entirely inaccurate and wrong.

the other is saying I couldn't give a fuck if some one who KNOWS they are in the wrong is kicked to death by others for her actions...

you might hand wring and say well this thing needs understanding and education, it really doesn't. It's had that and it's CHOSEN to ignore it, willfully.

so they lose their rights to life, she should feel the fear, the hate, the anger it will be the only expression she understands and it will teach her the lesson that clear most other rational reasonable people have got over the years...

if she was in her 90's fair do's it's a generational thing she's not, she's been to school, she'll have had the lessons dealing with these issues so fuck her and all like her...

there's only one message that a racist understands... gotta kick em in the head... kick em in the head....


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2011)

garf -* what if it's not her address and someone else suffers harassment???*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

you don't give a fuck if an innocent person gets hurt over this. you're a internet vigilante. you are as bad as the people you deign to hate.
you're the kind of moron who did over that paediatrician cos they're too thick to read properly


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh wow! This has all the potential to go bintgate!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no... clearly I'm not...
> 
> you're just some wet behind the ears liberal who can't fucking get a sense of perspective...
> 
> ...



Even someone who's got mental health problems?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> at least you're admitting to being an idiot and a mental internet weirdo


unlike you gingernuts I'm not in denial...


----------



## love detective (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Even someone who's got mental health problems?



'kick em in the head the stupid spastics'


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

garf is saying people should be put to death for having objectionable views. perhaps he should be the first against the wall then.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Even someone who's got mental health problems?


got any proof at all she has?  she looked and sounded like an EDL nutter to me...

thick woe is me blame everyone else for my misfortune types with limited rational and reasoning...

ultimately all racists are mentally ill.  It's not like there's not cast iron fucking proof that they are entirely wrong and the shit the spout has fuck all grounding and like other fanatics from muslims to xtains to neo nazis to scientologists their fundamental belief system encapsulate the entire thinking process of them to the point of obsession or denial of the harm it's causing...

which is mentally ill...

it's still no excuse, it might be a cause of the action but she's an adult, capable of standing trial as an adult so fuck her and fuck those like her...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 30, 2011)

She's as much a victim as anyone else on that tram. And was no doubt once a confused kid in the arms of a ranting bigot.
Her opinions are foul but a lot of the things I've read about her were worse. Chav, whore, I'd kick her cunt in, she needs shooting in the face, pikey bitch, crack whore, I'd smash her fucking jaw, she should have her kid took off her and then be battered to death, etc etc.
And of course what she said was not qualitatively different from the Mail's pieces. Which people don't go fucking crackers about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

S☼I said:


> She's as much a victim as anyone else on that tram. And was no doubt once a confused kid in the arms of a ranting bigot.
> Her opinions are foul but a lot of the things I've read about her were worse. Chav, whore, I'd kick her cunt in, she needs shooting in the face, pikey bitch, crack whore, I'd smash her fucking jaw, she should have her kid took off her and then be battered to death, etc etc.
> And of course what she said was not qualitatively different from the Mail's pieces. Which people don't go fucking crackers about.



You forgot to mention gang-raped

Sick fucks


----------



## no-no (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no... clearly I'm not...
> 
> you're just some wet behind the ears liberal who can't fucking get a sense of perspective...
> 
> ...


----------



## idumea (Nov 30, 2011)

massive irony inherent people loudly condemning racism via the rhetoric/lexis of the nazis.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

ok any one got any proof she's mentally ill?

anything... at all?

nope... didn't think so...

so whilst it's unacceptable to want people like her killed it's ok for them to be locked up with no hope of trial or bail as a mental patient indefinitely on hearsay but not to condemn her and her action on hearsay...

funny lot you liberals...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

no-no said:


> nothing...


don't edit my quotes learn to fucking use the Internet twat...

for reference.



> I'd lay money on the fact her upbringing has been utterly shite or that she's got a really horrible history behind her.



so what...

lot's of people have fucked upbringings and don't resort to becoming fuckwit racists as an excuse...



> How do you know what she KNOWS?


she clearly is of an age where the basic education provided from the age of 4 would have taught her this kind of behaviour is wrong and unacceptable...

it's called the National curriculum...



> At what point did she lose her right to life, she must've held views like that for years. Was she responsible at 10? 13? 15? 20?


 
the point where she felt the need to use them to aggressively abuse others with them...



> This is the stupidest post I've ever seen in this forum, fucking thug



then you shouldn't have made it...thicko


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2011)

How is she in anyway a fucking victim?!?!

She acted like a cunt, it was caught on camera and put online, anyone is entitled to do that as you may noticed from the lengthy photographers rights thread on here.

She acted like a cunt and got caught out, face the wrath. She'll get her supporters from fascist organisations anyway.

Although I dont agree with posting up her details, I know her name and where she works/worked, but because I'm from that area/know a lot of people in that area and is common knowledge. I do not know her address, and I dont want to know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ok any one got any proof she's mentally ill?
> 
> anything... at all?
> 
> ...


have you got any proof that the address you published is hers?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You forgot to mention gang-raped
> 
> Sick fucks



Aye. Challenged several people about using bigoted language to attack a woman for using bigoted language. Plus one fucker who opined she should get cancer of the womb and AIDS. He clearly shat it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

S☼I said:


> Aye. Challenged several people about using bigoted language to attack a woman for using bigoted language. Plus one fucker who opined she should get cancer of the womb and AIDS. He clearly shat it.



Some nasty fucks out there unfortunately


----------



## past caring (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't believe people getting riled up by this posh clown. Why would anyone take him seriously?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Some nasty fucks out there unfortunately


and on this board


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

past caring said:


> Can't believe people getting riled up by this posh clown. Why would anyone take him seriously?


cos he printed the supposed address of this woman


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> garf is saying people should be put to death for having objectionable views. perhaps he should be the first against the wall then.


after the gingers of course...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

x 10000000


----------



## past caring (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> and on this board



Garf's all sound and fury though - like an idiot pk with added dribble.


----------



## past caring (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> cos he printed the supposed address of this woman



I meant in general. Hopefully a mod will be along to remove that particular post before too long.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> cos he printed the supposed address of this woman


posted and it's from twitter i didn't post the original... and why again are you supporting her...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

past caring said:


> Garf's all sound and fury though - like an idiot pk with added dribble.


awr I thought you didn't get me...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

i'm not supporting her, i'm just not supporting vigilantism.
you are proper thick garf


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2011)

5.6 million views.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no proof it's her's just whats on twitter atm...
> 
> if it is her's and she has to move as a result good...
> 
> ...



oh dear...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> garf is saying people should be put to death for having objectionable views. perhaps he should be the first against the wall then.



btw that's not what I've said at all I've said I don't give a fuck if this particlar person is killed or people like her not a demand or a philosophy...

 why is it that in every wet liberal post of yours dripping with the fetted guardianista prose which drops on to the screen we are treated to genraliseations and misqoutes with nothing short of smears against other posters...

if you want to debate against someones opinion best to repeat that opinion as what they've said rather than what you'd have preferred they'd said as this supports your argument...

don't put words in my mouth lad, and I'll give you the same courtesy, otherwise you're being mendacious and deliberately misrepresentative for your own ego nothing more...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not supporting her, i'm just not supporting vigilantism.
> you are proper thick garf


and you're making a straw man ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> oh dear...


oh dear from Mr I'm going to get class war on to you...

yeah like critique from you is at all relevant...

you big suck up...


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't agree with some of the vigilante tweets and posting on this.

But. The way _*anyone*_ behaves is a product of their upbringing, their experiences, and their mental health. The logical conclusion of some of the more sympathetic arguments that have been aired is that no one is ever responsible for their actions, so we should go easy on them.

Personally, that's not too far away from my own thinking in some ways (that's a different thread), but I'm not convinced that some of those on here who have pleaded mercy would be making the same arguments if she was from a the ruling classes, or a paedophile, or etc etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and you're making a straw man ...


how so? you've posted pro-vigilante sentiments on this thread. it was not necessary to construct a straw man.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> oh dear from Mr I'm going to get class war on to you...
> 
> yeah like critique from you is at all relevant...
> 
> you big suck up...


Oh dear.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

it's very simple when you cut and dry it...

most people had some shit in their upbringing which would and does affect them for life...

most people act however like adults and grow the fuck up take responsibility for themselves and get on with life...

anyone providing excuses for them when their actions are deliberately violent in this fashion is an apologist.  period.  no debate.

you might feel it offends liberal sensibilities to not turn the other cheek or to look at the root causes of why something happened but in life theres a thing called consequences for your actions, she needs to learn that as do all the hand wringers in the world...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> how so? you've posted pro-vigilante sentiments on this thread. it was not necessary to construct a straw man.


I've posted that I couldn't give a fuck... you turned those in to proposed actions...

the difference is clear.  even to one blinded by their own halo...


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2011)

As well as posting her address you posted this: "Here's hoping her child is removed from her and placed in a decent family. She should be forcibly sterilised with a little bit of lead in her left ear..."


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> As well as posting her address you posted this: "Here's hoping her child is removed from her and placed in a decent family. She should be forcibly sterilised with a little bit of lead in her left ear..."


was ok for palin...


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Even someone who's got mental health problems?





GarfieldLeChat said:


> got any proof at all she has?



Got any proof she hasn't?

What we certainly do have proof off, confirmed yet again over the last couple of pages, is that you're fucking mental.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Got any proof she hasn't?
> 
> What we certainly do have proof off, confirmed yet again over the last couple of pages, is that you're fucking mental.



of... haha correct by a dyslexic...

I can't prove a negative... as any fule noe...

you can however prove a positive...

the only proof you have she has mental issues is speculation which apparently is only ok if we are attempting to excuse the behaviour not if we chose to vilify it...


----------



## no-no (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's very simple when you cut and dry it...
> 
> most people had some shit in their upbringing which would and does affect them for life...
> 
> ...



This argument is ridiculous, people are different, they react differently.

It's like expecting every public schoolboy to go on to be prime minister. The consequences don't need to be vengeful either do they? as well creating fodder for more far right propaganda you could well be hurting someone with problems not of their own making.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 30, 2011)

Tbf if she's forced to move from New Addington after having her address published, it'd be the best thing that's ever happened to her, she'll probably feel like she's hit the jackpot.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2011)

Addo is ok. In many ways nice in fact.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ok any one got any proof she's mentally ill?



Post 752 states that she's mentally ill.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 30, 2011)

FFS Garf take the address down regardless of the rights and wrongs, it could be potentially dodgy legally for this board.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

no-no said:


> This argument is ridiculous, people are different, they react differently.
> 
> It's like expecting every public schoolboy to go on to be prime minister. The consequences don't need to be vengeful either do they? as well creating fodder for more far right propaganda you could well be hurting someone with problems not of their own making.


no it's like expecting that a certain point in life you cease behaving like a brat and stop blaming others...

in what way does it create right wing propoganda it'd be the likes you attempting to excuse her behaviour which creates the propaganda and she clearly has problems its called being a shit human being...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Post 752 states that she's mentally ill.


you understand the word proof right...


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Addo is ok. In many ways nice in fact.



I beg to differ, for years it's been used as a dumping ground by the council for the most anti-social and troubled tenants, and ime the views that she was spouting are far from uncommon round that way.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> FFS Garf take the address down regardless of the rights and wrongs, it could be potentially dodgy legally for this board.


feel free to report it if the mods decide that's the case then it'll be removed.

I doubt very much traction would be gained however with her attempting to justify damage to personal reputation as a result however...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you understand the word proof right...



Oh yeah, I see now you posted it, ergo it's a steaming pile of bollocks.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh yeah, I see now you posted it, ergo it's a steaming pile of bollocks.


nope it's an opinion.  it's not proof it's an opinion you seen they are even spelt differently to help differentiate between them...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2011)

I removed the image - I don't think it's a good idea to be propagating addresses like that, regardless of whether it's real or not.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> nope it's an opinion. it's not proof it's an opinion you seen they are even spelt differently to help differentiate between them...



So your opinion is she is mentally ill and as a result of her mental illness she should be sterilized, preferably by being executed. That's your _opinion_ huh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So your opinion is she is mentally ill and as a result of her mental illness she should be sterilized, preferably by being executed. That's your _opinion_ huh?



Don't think so.  He asked if there was any proof she *was *mentally ill


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I removed the image - I don't think it's a good idea to be propagating addresses like that, regardless of whether it's real or not.


fairy nuff


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So your opinion is she is mentally ill and as a result of her mental illness she should be sterilized, preferably by being executed. That's your _opinion_ huh?


what are you like the alter of OU?

both of you not able to read whats written and work with that you feel the need to replace what was actually said with your own amended versions...

stick to repeating others words verbatim... you'll find it's much easier trying to form your own opinions and voicing them than attempting this bad rehash sub editing malarkey...


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I can't prove a negative... as any fule noe...



its frequently perfectly plausible and easy to prove a negative, actually.

'Garf is not a balanced or rational person' can be clearly evidenced from this thread alone.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> its frequently perfectly plausible and easy to prove a negative, actually.
> 
> 'Garf is not a balanced or rational person' can be clearly evidenced from this thread alone.


the day you concur with anything i say is the day I unleash the dogs of war on humanity...

you of all people on here are a vaccious waste of DNA with no redeeming features on the internet or in life.

I'll wager you're related to the woman in the OP...


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> both of you not able to read whats written ......



Clearly it's everyone else at fault for not understanding your rambling nonsensical auto-rants, and nothing to do with how you put across your bizarre & extreme views.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 30, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Clearly it's everyone else at fault for not understanding your rambling nonsensical auto-rants, and nothing to do with how you put across your bizarre & extreme views.


Just aren't enough of these once Garf gets into his stride?


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the day you concur with anything i say is the day I unleash the dogs of war on humanity...
> 
> you of all people on here are a vaccious waste of DNA with no redeeming features on the internet or in life.
> 
> I'll wager you're related to the woman in the OP...


so, too small a man to admit you were wrong.  What a suprise.

'Vaccious', as a cross between vacuous and vicious, it sums you up nicely


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what are you like the alter of OU?
> 
> both of you not able to read whats written and work with that you feel the need to replace what was actually said with your own amended versions...
> 
> stick to repeating others words verbatim... you'll find it's much easier trying to form your own opinions and voicing them than attempting this bad rehash sub editing malarkey...



Sorry, just find it hard to tell your shit sarcasm from your general shit.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I can't prove a negative... as any fule noe...
> 
> you can however prove a positive...



You could prove she was mentally healthy though, if she was.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

TBF I suspect Garf has been trolling, on the basis that I can't actually believe he is *that stupid*.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

smmudge said:


> You could prove she was mentally healthy though, if she was.


really by what accessing her medical records ???

are you suggesting I should attempt this...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Clearly it's everyone else at fault for not understanding your rambling nonsensical auto-rants, and nothing to do with how you put across your bizarre & extreme views.


no it's clearly the likes of yourself who'd like to argue against what you think has been said rather than whats written...

a typical wet liberal stance...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> so, too small a *man* to admit you were wrong. What a suprise.
> 
> 'Vaccious', as a cross between vacuous and vicious, it sums you up nicely



that's the bit you usually have issue with isn't it...

men...


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that's the bit you usually have issue with isn't it...
> 
> men...


Yes dear, you are absolutely correct.  I hate all men.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> Yes dear, you are absolutely correct. I hate all men.


it's how it comes across...


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no it's clearly the likes of yourself who'd like to argue against what you think has been said rather than whats written...
> 
> a typical wet liberal stance...



You 'liked' my post suggesting you're trolling, then you post this expecting a serious reaction?

You thick twat.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

you misunderstand the purpose of the like...


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

(looks around for the dogs of hell...)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> (looks around for the dogs of hell...)


realising you are one you cease looking...


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you misunderstand the purpose of the like...



You what?


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2011)

'Vaccious twat sham on one on vicious woman on tram thread.'


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> realising you are one you cease looking...



really? Where have you been keeping me all these years? And is ther any particular part of humanity I should be starting on, now you've unleashed me?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> really? Where have you been keeping me all these years? And is ther any particular part of humanity I should be starting on, now you've unleashed me?


I hear suicide is a popular pastime for one so emo as you...


----------



## xenon (Nov 30, 2011)

S☼I said:


> She's as much a victim as anyone else on that tram. And was no doubt once a confused kid in the arms of a ranting bigot.
> Her opinions are foul but a lot of the things I've read about her were worse. Chav, whore, I'd kick her cunt in, she needs shooting in the face, pikey bitch, crack whore, I'd smash her fucking jaw, she should have her kid took off her and then be battered to death, etc etc.
> And of course what she said was not qualitatively different from the Mail's pieces. Which people don't go fucking crackers about.



This is abject nonsense. The peple wishing violence upon her are pathetic tossers. But if you follow this victim logic, they're victims too now I've called them that.

She might be ill, maybe not. Is being a racist, ignorant, gobshite always senonamous with mental illness of course not. How do we know some of the other passengers weren't suffering with their own problems. We don't. There's only actions and conseuquences. All this handwringing is liberal wank.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> btw that's not what I've said at all I've said I don't give a fuck if this particlar person is killed or people like her not a demand or a philosophy...
> 
> why is it that in every wet liberal post of yours dripping with the fetted guardianista prose which drops on to the screen we are treated to genraliseations and misqoutes with nothing short of smears against other posters...
> 
> ...


you said she should be forcibly sterilised with lead. you posted her supposed address. for what purpose? you are encouraging vigilantism but you think you are being clever cos you say 'i wouldn't mind if she was killed'.
get a brain


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you said she should be forcibly sterilised with lead. you posted her supposed address. for what purpose? you are encouraging vigilantism but you think you are being clever cos you say 'i wouldn't mind if she was killed'.
> get a brain


cos it's funny... there's no greater purpose than this..

how read whatever twisted intent you want into it... but that all comes from you...

my post said simply lol... then i decided to bait you cos you're such a handwringer and by jove you bit... hook line and sinker...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

and you remain a vicious petty-minded illiterate dolt


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> and you remain a vicious petty-minded illiterate dolt



awr bless btw hate crime I'm being victimised for a dyslexic hate crime hate crime...


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

Tomorrow's headlines: Garf's posts often contain overdoses of hyperbole shocker.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

scratch a liberal...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Tomorrow's headlines: Garf's posts often contain overdoses of hyperbole shocker.


too long for a tag line... dammit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> awr bless btw hate crime I'm being victimised for a dyslexic hate crime hate crime...


don't you dare use your disability as an excuse for being a prick


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> don't you dare use your disability as an excuse for being a prick


defending a hate crime... nice...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

hate crime, what are you on about?
you've spouted enough hate on this thread, you hypocrite


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> too long for a tag line... dammit...


Register your support for this thread!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> hate crime, what are you on about?
> you've spouted enough hate on this thread, you hypocrite


just attacking the victims ...

hate criminal...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

tell me how i've committed a hate crime, you twerp


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> tell me how i've committed a hate crime, you twerp


primary evidence... hate criminal...

look love if you can't see your own hypocrisy and chose to continue to live in your bubble that's hardly my fault...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

maybe OU thinks it's is only ok for him to abuse others...


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## _angel_ (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd call garth a mentalist but that'd be insulting to mentalists.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I'd call garth a mentalist but that'd be insulting to mentalists.


And I'm terrible at reading palms...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

ok, well if you continue to make baseless assertions, people will continue to regard you as the cudchewing buffoon that you perpetually prove yourself to be


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> maybe OU thinks it's is only ok for him to abuse others...


i'm only abusing you fella, not a race, not a hair colour, not a disability, just you. clot.


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I hear suicide is a popular pastime for one so emo as you...


hang on?  Am I a dog, an emo, or a bitch?  The lack of reversible thumbs makes it tricky for dogs to top themselves, and emo's wouldn't have the technical skills.  So I must be the bitch again, I do wish you could make your mind up.  I'm not sure whether I'm meant to be unleashing hell, or preparing your milk and cookies.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ok, well if you continue to make baseless assertions, people will continue to regard you as the cudchewing buffoon that you perpetually prove yourself to be



Bit harsh on cows and other masticating animals that.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ok, well if you continue to make baseless assertions, people will continue to regard you as the cudchewing buffoon that you perpetually prove yourself to be


hate crime... again...

lol you're not very good at this are you...

here's how it works.

I made a series of statements which you found to be abusive and offensive and thus reactionary to your point of view....

you cite these as being vicious and abusive and state that there can be no grounds for this as there may be a reason behind it....

you therefore are saying the perpetrator is the victim in these circumstances and it's not ok to attack the victim...

you then go on to attack me for making a series of offensive comments which are reactionary...

if you cannot see your own hypocrisy then you're an un repenting hate criminal....

or you believe it's only ok when you do it...

either way I don't much care...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm only abusing you fella, not a race, not a hair colour, not a disability, just you. clot.


and here comes the justification for the hate crime... hypocrite...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> hang on? Am I a dog, an emo, or a bitch? The lack of reversible thumbs makes it tricky for dogs to top themselves, and emo's wouldn't have the technical skills. So I must be the bitch again, I do wish you could make your mind up. I'm not sure whether I'm meant to be unleashing hell, or preparing your milk and cookies.


you self described as a dog from hell... so you tell me...


----------



## tarannau (Nov 30, 2011)

What a nonsensical pile of tryhard, illogical gibberish. It's like the Monty Python limbless knight of the argument world.


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you self described as a dog from hell... so you tell me...


no dear, I was quoting you.  When you were throwing that touch of sexism into your usual misanthropic vomit of a post


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

awr bless it's the turn up late to every argument defend his mates to the bitter end tarannau....

gotta love it... did OU bbm you to make an appearance or has it been a no internet day at work...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> no dear, I was quoting you. When you were throwing that touch of sexism into your usual misanthropic vomit of a post


no you weren't you amended my dogs of war to dogs of hell all by yourself...

liar hypocrite and a misandrist ...


----------



## tarannau (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, because I and Orang never argue at all, no sir.

Impressed by your delusions of reality and paranoia though - top notch indeed.


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

Ridiculous argument threads were much better on vbulletin.  Xenforo's ruined everything.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

Give me the crest of Birrrrrrdman!


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no you weren't you amended my dogs of war to dogs of hell all by yourself...
> 
> liar hypocrite and a misandrist ...


blimey, so you did!  dogs of war...well, thats just a bit, crap, innit?  One of Freddise worst novels, at least dogs of hell has a ring to it.  Silly me for giving you too much credit


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Yeah, because I and Orang never argue at all, no sir.
> 
> Impressed by your delusions of reality and paranoia though - top notch indeed.


I assure you I have no problems with either...

you have to admit you do turn up late to most threads however, in fact we should called you tardy tarannau really...

as for what you and your swedish lover argue about in the confines of your padded cells I think that's going to far for public consumption...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> blimey, so you did! dogs of war...well, thats just a bit, crap, innit? One of Freddise worst novels, at least dogs of hell has a ring to it. Silly me for giving you too much credit


maybe you'd have given me less credit if you like men...


----------



## tarannau (Nov 30, 2011)

There really aren't enough facepalms in the world for this lad.


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> maybe you'd have given me less credit if you like men...


uhh, you realise that that _really_ doesnt work, dont you?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

tarannau said:


> There really aren't enough facepalms in the world for this lad.


we can give it a go surely...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> uhh, you realise that that _really_ doesnt work, dont you?


like you, you mean... not working...


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2011)

it's 18.18, I finished about an hour ago.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2011)

Garf ---is this some kind of bet you have on "how many groups of people can you offend on one thread?"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Garf ---is this some kind of bet you have on "how many groups of people can you offend on one thread?"


there's only one which counts though I'll leave you to work out which...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 30, 2011)

"I'll take the case!  But first....what is a binrace, exactly?"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 30, 2011)

belboid said:


> it's 18.18, I finished about an hour ago.


part timer...


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> there's only one which counts though I'll leave you to work out which...



There's only one group of people that counts ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> There's only one group of people that counts ?


Actuaries.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Actuaries.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> don't you dare use your disability as an excuse for being a prick



FFS mate, he's trolling.

Some sort of attempt at winning thread of the year I reckon.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 30, 2011)

Could someone possibly summarise the answer? Not up for reading 30 pages.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Could someone possibly summarise the answer? Not up for reading 30 pages.


Could you tell us the question?


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Could you tell us the question?



It's a lemon isn't it ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2011)

What is?


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

The party.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^ last 3 posts


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 30, 2011)

Thread of the year, anyone?  I hope that that particular poll hasn't been closed yet!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Could you tell us the question?


Is that the answer?


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2011)

No ! It's a lemon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Is that the answer?


No.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> No.


Well, then.


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 30, 2011)

past caring said:


> So what punishment do you believe would be appropriate in the circumstances?



I don't know but I doubt very much she will get a custodial sentence. Ye, my earlier post was worded a bit shit.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 30, 2011)

Somebody must be growing them in a cellar somewhere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kHwDC7vjXM8


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Somebody must be growing them in a cellar somewhere.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kHwDC7vjXM8



already posted earlier in the thread


----------



## Deareg (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> already posted earlier in the thread


Oh right thanx.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Oh right thanx.



along with the woman who rants on the train, so there's three of them up 

Apparently the police are trying to track down train rant woman as well


----------



## Deareg (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> along with the woman who rants on the train, so there's three of them up
> 
> Apparently the police are trying to track down train rant woman as well


I have only seen two and that's more than enough, I have seen this sort of thing a few times myself years ago not always racially motivated though and some of the ranters were or seemed mentally ill, though of the two I have seen on this thread neither seemed to be suffering an illness, Is the world going mad?


----------



## love detective (Nov 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Is the world going mad?



I think collectively society is starting to go insane


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I have only seen two and that's more than enough, I have seen this sort of thing a few times myself years ago not always racially motivated though and some of the ranters were or seemed mentally ill, though of the two I have seen on this thread neither seemed to be suffering an illness, Is the world going mad?



Woman on the tube just looked pissed


----------



## Greebo (Nov 30, 2011)

love detective said:


> I think collectively society is starting to go insane


Only starting?  Are you sure?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 30, 2011)

love detective said:


> I think collectively society is starting to go insane



Go read the old testament.  The entire point of it is that society has always been insane.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2011)

Has she been lynched yet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Has she been lynched yet?



No, she is in nick


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2011)

Its only a matter of time.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Its only a matter of time.



Cat bin women still walks free


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, she is in nick


'For her own protection.'

Which is an interesting use of custody, given all the consequences and permutations thereof.

Particularly if a custodial sentence isn't expected (is it?!).

It runs pretty much counter to the recommendations of the Corston report.




			
				p.57-8 said:
			
		

> PRT and the Fawcett Society have also campaigned for defendants who are primary carers of young children to be remanded in custody only after consideration of a probation report on the probable impact on the children. Some Courts have acknowledged the sense of this. In a Court of Appeal judgment in January 2002 (Regina v Mills), for example, it was said: “With a mother who is the sole support of two young children, as is the case here, the judge has to bear in mind the consequences to those children if the sole carer is sent to prison”. On similar lines, the Metropolitan Police are using street bail for women at point of arrest, which allows a woman to go home and attend to domestic and childcare issues before returning later to the police station at a pre-arranged time. Some countries simply do not lock up women who have young children, making use of suspended sentences. I support suspended sentences for one-off unlikely to be repeated offences, which could, for example, include drug mules. *The practice of sending a woman to prison as a “place of safety” or “for her own good” is appalling and must stop. Nor should sentencers use prison as a means of accessing services, such as detoxification, for women. Provision must be made more readily available in the community. I also heard from one magistrate that she had been told that remanding a woman in custody for psychiatric reports would speed up the process. Even were this the case, it is incorrect use of custody and must cease.*
> 
> Custodial sentences for women must be reserved for serious and violent offenders who pose a threat to the public.
> 
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2011)

They must be saving them both for the opening ceremony of the Olympics for a public execution.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2011)

the thoroughly useless Britain First/NPP, run by 2 exBNPers, are campaigning to free dearest Emma referring to her as a 'feisty' woman and a 'victim' as opposed to things like negligent parent, sociopath, virulent racist etc. the only thing dear sweet ms west is a victim of is overindulgence with the stimulants. talk about backing the wrong horse mr dowson!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2011)

they are also saying that no one complained??????????????????? do they have access to the interweb?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

Memo to Mr Dowson:  If you want to set up a "respectable" "nationalist" party, it's really not a good idea to name yourselves after the 1970's-era National Front "newspaper".  That is all.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2011)

> In the future everyone will be racist on public transport for 15 minutes.



me


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> me



Not Andy 'Race War' hol?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 1, 2011)

It is fucking stupid jailing her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It is fucking stupid jailing her.



I reckon they'll need to put her in isolation so she doesn't get into trouble


----------



## Deareg (Dec 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon they'll need to put her in isolation so she doesn't get into trouble


From what I have heard of women's prisons that is probably true.


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 1, 2011)

I wonder if these are just bosses of small businesses practicing for the 'protected conversations' the proposed employment legislation aims to introduce ?


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Why has John Terry not been locked up ? Is it because hes not a mentally unstable single mum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Why has John Terry not been locked up ? Is it because hes not a mentally unstable single mum.



Maybe he's not received as many death threats or been threatened with gang rape


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe he's not received as many death threats or been threatened with gang rape


 
Or maybe hes a millionaire footballer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Or maybe hes a millionaire footballer.



that probably helps


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Why has John Terry not been locked up ? Is it because hes not a mentally unstable single mum.



If she was Uruguayan she could have got out of it like Luis Suarez.


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Lets imagine this outburst was from a celebrity rather then a mentally unstable single mum, do seriously think they would be banged up ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Lets imagine this outburst was from a celebrity rather then a mentally unstable single mum, do seriously think they would be banged up ?



A celebrity would probably have the dosh to piss off to some remote island and hide


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Lets imagine this outburst was from a celebrity rather then a mentally unstable single mum, do seriously think they would be banged up ?



What's happened to John Galliano by the way? I seem to recall there were a few luvvies jumping to his defence wobbling on about drug addiction and difficult childhood.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

€6,000 fine & currently unemployed


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> What's happened to John Galliano by the way? I seem to recall there were a few luvvies jumping to his defence wobbling on about drug addiction and difficult childhood.



He got bail and a fine.

Why has Prince Philip never been arrested ?

Hes been at it for 50 yrs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> He got bail and a fine.
> 
> Why has Prince Philip never been arrested ?
> 
> Hes been at it for 50 yrs.



That'll be put down to the fact that he's an old man and hubby to Lizzie


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> the thoroughly useless Britain First/NPP, run by 2 exBNPers, are campaigning to free dearest Emma referring to her as a 'feisty' woman and a 'victim' as opposed to things like negligent parent, sociopath, virulent racist etc. the only thing dear sweet ms west is a victim of is overindulgence with the stimulants. talk about backing the wrong horse mr dowson!


 
So you have no sympathy that she might have been having a breakdown or psychotic episode, you sound like a really nice person.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> So you have no sympathy that she might have been having a breakdown or psychotic episode, you sound like a really nice person.


if she was having a breakdown or psychotick episode i would have expected her child to have shown rather more interest in proceedings. in fact i would have expected her child to show rather more interest in proceedings anyway - that he didn't suggests this isn't an unusual occurrence in the world of ms west.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> He got bail and a fine.
> 
> Why has Prince Philip never been arrested ?
> 
> Hes been at it for 50 yrs.


why, what happened to him when he was 40? what changed then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Lets imagine this outburst was from a celebrity rather then a mentally unstable single mum, do seriously think they would be banged up ?


depends on the celebrity, doesn't it? terry wogan wouldn't be banged up but bez probably would.


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if she was having a breakdown or psychotick episode i would have expected her child to have shown rather more interest in proceedings. in fact i would have expected her child to show rather more interest in proceedings anyway - that he didn't suggests this isn't an unusual occurrence in the world of ms west.



You are not qualified to know that.

Her partner stated she had been having psychological problems.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe he's not received as many death threats or been threatened with gang rape


Why is receiving death threats or threats of gang rape a reason for remand? I.e., the imprisonment of someone who has not been found guilty, prior to their trial?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Why is receiving death threats or threats of gang rape a reason for remand? I.e., the imprisonment of someone who has not been found guilty, prior to their trial?



I didn't say it was right, and the official stance on it would be "it's for her own protection"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> You are not qualified to know that.


i am not qualified to expect a child to be rather surprised that his mother was going off on one and attracting the ire of other passengers? you don't need any qualifications for that. out of curiosity, what qualitifications and professional experience are you drawing on for your observation about this being a potential psychotick incident or breakdown?


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i am not qualified to expect a child to be rather surprised that his mother was going off on one and attracting the ire of other passengers? you don't need any qualifications for that. out of curiosity, what qualitifications and professional experience are you drawing on for your observation about this being a potential psychotick incident or breakdown?


 
You are not qualified to claim she is not undergoing mental problems.

Please dont try to move the goalposts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> You are not qualified to claim she is not undergoing mental problems.
> 
> Please dont try to move the goalposts.


how do you know what my qualifications are? and what qualifications have you which are relevant in this case?


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Her partner stated she had been having psychological problems.


lol, any why might he be doing that, I wonder?

Psychological problems?  Well, being a dumb racist cunt is a psychological problem of a sort, I suppose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> You are not qualified to know that.
> 
> Her partner stated she had been having psychological problems.


fyi: it's not polite to edit after someone's replied to you.


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> how do you know what my qualifications are? and what qualifications have you which are relevant in this case?


 
Gary Speed was happy and "normal" on tv the day before he hanged himself. You are not in a position to claim this woman was not undergoing psychological problems based on her body language.

Mental health issues are far more complex then that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Gary Speed was happy and "normal" on tv the day before he hanged himself. You are not in a position to claim this woman was not undergoing psychological problems based on her body language.
> 
> Mental health issues are far more complex then that.


i haven't mentioned her body language have i? what was that you said about shifting the goalposts?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> Psychological problems? Well, being a dumb racist cunt is a psychological problem of a sort, I suppose.


hypocrite i made this point earlier and you scorned it... fucking po faced humour less misandrist...


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> hypocrite i made this point earlier and you scorned it... fucking po faced humour less misandrist...


No dear, I pointed out that your claim (that one cannot prove a negative) was wrong. And showed you why.  I made no comment on the actual statement said negative refered to.

But well done on adding to the vast number of thngs you get wrong.  And maybe go and ask your mummy if you've wiped your bottom succesfully, cos you seem to be smearing shit everywhere.


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if she was having a breakdown or psychotick episode i would have expected her child to have shown rather more interest in proceedings. in fact i would have expected her child to show rather more interest in proceedings anyway - that he didn't suggests this isn't an unusual occurrence in the world of ms west.


 
Seems you got it wrong.

Miss Finch, 31, has also told how West went to see a therapist at the Tamworth Road Resource Centre, in West Croydon, two days after being released from a psychiatric ward in Foxley Lane, Purley.

Croydon Magistrates' Court heard on Tuesday that West has suffered from depression since she was 18.

David Ewings, defending, told the court that she had been admitted to the psychiatric ward in September.


Wearing a white Adidas tracksuit top, West appeared visibly distressed throughout the hearing at Croydon Magistrates' Court on Tuesday.

http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...ence-footage/story-14020313-detail/story.html


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Seems you got it wrong.
> 
> Miss Finch, 31, has also told how West went to see a therapist at the Tamworth Road Resource Centre, in West Croydon, two days after being released from a psychiatric ward in Foxley Lane, Purley.
> 
> ...



Yeah people tend to get nervous when they know they are being pulled up on their bullshit


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> the thoroughly useless Britain First/NPP, run by 2 exBNPers, are campaigning to free dearest Emma referring to her as a 'feisty' woman and a 'victim' as opposed to things like negligent parent, sociopath, virulent racist etc. the only thing dear sweet ms west is a victim of is overindulgence with the stimulants. talk about backing the wrong horse mr dowson!



Its very easy to run with the mob not so easy to have the humility to wait and see.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> No dear, I pointed out that your claim (that one cannot prove a negative) was wrong. And showed you why. I made no comment on the actual statement said negative refered to.
> 
> But well done on adding to the vast number of thngs you get wrong. And maybe go and ask your mummy if you've wiped your bottom succesfully, cos you seem to be smearing shit everywhere.


mums dead... but unlike you she died all at once you on the other hand died inside long before the exterior seems to have followed...


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah people tend to get nervous when they know they are being pulled up on their bullshit


 
What would you like done to her for her outburst ?

Shot, stabbed, gang raped ? What do you want ?


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> mums dead... but unlike you she died all at once you on the other hand died inside long before the exterior seems to have followed...


you really should try and find a friend to run these attempts at insults past before using them in the real world,*  because most of them just read awfully.

* (or even on urban)


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> What would you like done to her for her outburst ?
> 
> Shot, stabbed, gang raped ? What do you want ?



I think a conviction under incitement to hatred or whatever law is most applicable in this situation.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> I think a conviction under incitement to hatred or whatever law is most applicable in this situation.


racially aggravated harassment


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2011)

She's obviously got mental health problems and I'm sure the court will take this into account. She doesn't deserve to be convicted of anything.


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> She's obviously got mental health problems and I'm sure the court will take this into account. She doesn't deserve to be convicted of anything.



Really? At the very least its anti social behaviour.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Really? At the very least its anti social behaviour.



Mentally ill people can be quite anti-social. It's part of the illness. She needs treatment, not prosecuting.


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Mentally ill people can be quite anti-social. It's part of the illness. She needs treatment, not prosecuting.


 I'm not so comfortable with dismissing this behaviour as down to her depression.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> I'm not so comfortable with dismissing this behaviour as down to her depression.



You don't have to be. The psychiatrists will check her out and present their findings to the court.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 2, 2011)

Fucking hell anyone who has managed to get accepted as a in patient in a psychiatric hospital around Croydon has serious issues.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> I'm not so comfortable with dismissing this behaviour as down to her depression.


it's not a question of dismissing it, it's a question of explaining it.


----------



## past caring (Dec 2, 2011)

Note that she'd also been in for two months, possibly closer to three. So not some passing thing, either.


----------



## past caring (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> I'm not so comfortable with dismissing this behaviour as down to her depression.



I very much doubt she's been on a two to three month section for "depression" - there'll almost certainly have been some psychotic/paranoid symptoms too.


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

past caring said:


> I very much doubt she's been on a two to three month section for "depression" - there'll almost certainly have been some psychotic/paranoid symptoms too.



I'd have no problem believing that, as a past inpatient of a psyc hospital.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

past caring said:


> Note that she'd also been in for two months, possibly closer to three. So not some passing thing, either.


has she? The link just says she was admitted in september, it doesnt say how long she has been out again.  Either way, it is an indication of a more severe illness than 'just' depression, but on its own that doesn't mean that every action is caused by that illness.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

If it turns out that her behaviour was caused by a mental illness then she should not be prosecuted at all, and prison is no place for anyone who is mentally ill, that is just fucked up.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 2, 2011)

Deareg said:


> If it turns out that her behaviour was caused by a mental illness then she should not be prosecuted at all, and prison is no place for anyone who is mentally ill, that is just fucked up.


I'm surprised she wasn't sectioned. Another mentally ill person in prison.


----------



## past caring (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> has she? The link just says she was admitted in september, it doesnt say how long she has been out again. Either way, it is an indication of a more severe illness than 'just' depression, but on its own that doesn't mean that every action is caused by that illness.





> Miss Finch, 31, has also told how West went to see a therapist at the Tamworth Road Resource Centre, in West Croydon, *two days after being released from* *a psychiatric ward* in Foxley Lane, Purley.
> 
> Croydon Magistrates' Court heard on Tuesday that West has suffered from depression since she was 18.
> 
> David Ewings, defending, told the court that she had been admitted to *the* psychiatric ward in September.



It doesn't say it expressly, but the above very strongly implies the ward she was released from two days before the incident is the same one she went into in September.


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

Deareg said:


> If it turns out that her behaviour was caused by a mental illness then she should not be prosecuted at all, and prison is no place for anyone who is mentally ill, that is just fucked up.



Mental illness is an extremely wide term..


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Mental illness is an extremely wide term..


but it explains a lot of bad behaviour


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I'm surprised she wasn't sectioned. Another mentally ill person in prison.


I am not surprised at all, the prisons are teeming with people who should be in hospital.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> you really should try and find a friend to run these attempts at insults past before using them in the real world,* because most of them just read awfully.
> 
> * (or even on urban)


where as you should just try and find a friend... some one, any one... still debating with you bellies is like cutting myself, satisfying and destructive at the same time...


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Mental illness is an extremely wide term..


But you would still see her in prison?


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

Deareg said:


> But you would still see her in prison?



I dont have a particular view on a custodial sentence, I havent given it that much thought to be honest. However I'd be pissed off if a conviction wasnt handed out on the basis of suffering from depression.

I'm not out for blood at all.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> I dont have a particular view on a custodial sentence, I havent given it that much thought to be honest. However I'd be pissed off if a conviction wasnt handed out on the basis of suffering from depression.
> 
> I'm not out for blood at all.


Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Doesn't sound like it.



That I'm not out for blood?


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 2, 2011)

mentally ill people can also be cunts


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> I dont have a particular view on a custodial sentence, I havent given it that much thought to be honest. However I'd be pissed off if a conviction wasnt handed out on the basis of suffering from depression.


but you'd understand if her depression/mental illness militated against any harsh sentence?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> mentally ill people can also be cunts


because of their illness. or at least their illness magnifies their cuntitude


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> mentally ill people can also be cunts


whether she is ill or not, her behaviour hardly warrants a prison sentence even more so as she has a child.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> That I'm not out for blood?


Correct.


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> but you'd understand if her depression/mental illness militated against any harsh sentence?



Sure, but again we are using very broad terms here. I would have no issue, in fact I'd encourage her mental health to be taken into account when judging the case. I'm just not happy with what appears to be an automatic response of "oh shes been in hospital no way should she be held accountable".


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Correct.



Well then I dont feel you are reading my posts objectively tbh. As someone who has experience as being an inpatient I dont believe its sufficient to immediately have someone not be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

past caring said:


> It doesn't say it expressly, but the above very strongly implies the ward she was released from two days before the incident is the same one she went into in September.


dunno about strongly, its all a bit vague to me.  But, either way, if the incident can be traced back to her illness, its a very different tale to her simply being an idiot racist shithead


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Seems you got it wrong.
> 
> Miss Finch, 31, has also told how West went to see a therapist at the Tamworth Road Resource Centre, in West Croydon, two days after being released from a psychiatric ward in Foxley Lane, Purley.
> 
> ...


How did I get it wrong? I said it didn't appear an unusual event in her life judging by her son's lack of reaction. What you've said seems to support rather than undermine what I said.


----------



## past caring (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah it does - that's the onlt only meaning that can be given to "the ward" in that sentence - it would be "a ward" or something otherwise.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Well then I dont feel you are reading my posts objectively tbh. As someone who has experience as being an inpatient I dont believe its sufficient to immediately have someone not be held accountable for their actions.


And you have not read my post correctly because I never said any of that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Sure, but again we are using very broad terms here. I would have no issue, in fact I'd encourage her mental health to be taken into account when judging the case. I'm just not happy with what appears to be an automatic response of "oh shes been in hospital no way should she be held accountable".


of course, people need to be held accountable to any ill deed, whatever their mental state


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

Deareg said:


> And you have not read my post correctly because I never said any of that.



Fair enough let me rephrase, that video evidence is pretty damning. So for her not to be convicted, she better be suffering from some extreme problems, of which I dont believe depression counts. Does that make sense?


----------



## kodokan (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if she was having a breakdown or psychotick episode i would have expected her child to have shown rather more interest in proceedings. in fact i would have expected her child to show rather more interest in proceedings anyway - that he didn't suggests this isn't an unusual occurrence in the world of ms west.


 
Thats what you said.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> of course, people need to be held accountable to any ill deed, whatever their mental state


So you against pleas of not guilty by reason of insanity. You seem to think people who can't tell the difference between right and wrong should be punished


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Fair enough let me rephrase, that video evidence is pretty damning. So for her not to be convicted, she better be suffering from some extreme problems, of which I dont believe depression counts. Does that make sense?


Yes that makes sense and I would like to think that she would be properly assessed before sentencing or better still before any trial.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Thats what you said.


So it is. And it seems you haven't read it.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

past caring said:


> Yeah it does - that's the onlt only meaning that can be given to "the ward" in that sentence - it would be "a ward" or something otherwise.


for sure, but i'm not sure why you've assumed the visit to the therapist was very shortly before this incident (which seems to have actually happened three weeks ago). As said, whether she was in for a few days or a few weeks, it is still an indication of being significantly fucked up.


----------



## past caring (Dec 2, 2011)

ok - my understanding from stuff posted earlier in the thread is the incident filmed occurred when she was on her way home from visiting the therapist that the report referrs to. Was unaware of the incident having happened 3 weeks ago, though - that may well be the case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> So you against pleas of not guilty by reason of insanity. You seem to think people who can't tell the difference between right and wrong should be punished


not at all. i'm saying that in many cases people should not be punished, but treated. but there still needs to be a process in which the person who commits the offence is held to account/examined.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Really? At the very least its anti social behaviour.


tbf, antisocial behaviour _per se _isn't a crime.

An ASBO is a civil order, the breach of which is a criminal offence. But that wouldn't be applicable unless someone's got an ASBO which they were in breach of.


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> tbf, antisocial behaviour _per se _isn't a crime.
> 
> An ASBO is a civil order, the breach of which is a criminal offence. But that wouldn't be applicable unless someone's got an ASBO which they were in breach of.



Admittedly my knowledge of such legal matters is minimal to say the least. I was just trying to express that I was sure there was some form of crime being committed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Admittedly my knowledge of such legal matters is minimal to say the least. I was just trying to express that I was sure there was some form of crime being committed.


That's exactly what you're not saying by stating "at the very least it's antisocial behaviour" 

IMU the term - as it's currently used - was largely adopted by New Labour as a way of saying 'we want to stop / address things that aren't illegal, too.'


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> That's exactly what you're not saying by stating "at the very least it's antisocial behaviour"
> 
> IMU the term - as it's currently used - was largely adopted by New Labour as a way of saying 'we want to stop / address things that aren't illegal, too.'



I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.demotix.com/news/951463/prison-protest-calls-release-tram-rant-woman-emma-west



*Prison protest calls for release of 'tram rant woman' Emma West*


Just under 20 people held a quiet protest outside HMP Bronzefield calling for the release of Emma West, held there on remand after her racist tram outburst was posted on YouTube. Ashford, Middlesex, UK. 2nd December 2011


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.demotix.com/news/951463/prison-protest-calls-release-tram-rant-woman-emma-west
> 
> *Prison protest calls for release of 'tram rant woman' Emma West*
> 
> Just under 20 people held a quiet protest outside HMP Bronzefield calling for the release of Emma West, held there on remand after her racist tram outburst was posted on YouTube. Ashford, Middlesex, UK. 2nd December 2011


 
Taking our Country Back


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

Taking it back where tho?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Taking it back where tho?



Who knows.  I doubt they do either


----------



## Deareg (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Taking it back where tho?


They won't get there money back anyway unless they kept the receipt.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry peeps, just  come to this whole madness: question i have is what law was she imprisoned under?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Racially aggravated harrasment I think


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Taking it back where tho?


not where but when


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not where but when



like when it was all morris dancing and pies and shit yeah?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> like when it was all morris dancing and pies and shit yeah?


further back


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

Massive wooden boats, rape and pillage and all that jazz?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Massive wooden boats, rape and pillage and all that jazz?


a bit forwards...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Massive wooden boats, rape and pillage and all that jazz?



I take it Vikings are acceptable then as they're white?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a bit forwards...



Kings chopping heads off wives, and making up stuff religion wise?

Pickpocketing orphan kids?

give us a clue?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Kings chopping heads off wives, and making up stuff religion wise?



heh!  I was just typing about kings with lots of wives


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

i give up, this game is pants.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a bit forwards...



1666?


----------



## Giles (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Massive wooden boats, rape and pillage and all that jazz?



No!

Fucking immigrants, talking Viking, coming over ere, these ar our fucking villages to rape and pillage, taking the Wimbledon tram with their horned elmets, should fuck off back to Norwegia!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Thats what you said.


any chance of a proper reply to post 975?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Giles said:


> No!
> 
> Fucking immigrants, talking Viking, coming over ere, these ar our fucking villages to rape and pillage, taking the Wimbledon tram with their horned elmets, should fuck off back to Norwegia!



and what about all those geezers called Norman


----------



## Giles (Dec 2, 2011)

She seemed to me to be being obnoxious and offensive in general, but not actually harrassing or threatening any person in particular. There were several people there who looked like they could have knocked her flat if her aggression was focussed on them. Arrest and being remanded seems excessive, unless this is perhaps for her own protection, given that her name and address are now common knowledge and there's bound to be some internet vigilantes mooching around her home address. She needs help. The "racism" is pretty incidental.

Watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRbgRffXvHk this clip, often used by genuinely racist people as an example of black people being aggressive. Mental illness again. Disconcerting when its in your face.

"It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing." - some famous bloke.

Giles..


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 3, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Fucking hell anyone who has managed to get accepted as a in patient in a psychiatric hospital around Croydon has serious issues.



TC, we are not supposed to use the 'C' word in a negative capacity on here. crivvens man!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 3, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.demotix.com/news/951463/prison-protest-calls-release-tram-rant-woman-emma-west
> 
> *Prison protest calls for release of 'tram rant woman' Emma West*
> 
> Just under 20 people held a quiet protest outside HMP Bronzefield calling for the release of Emma West, held there on remand after her racist tram outburst was posted on YouTube. Ashford, Middlesex, UK. 2nd December 2011



yeah a lousy turnout despite yet more calls for 'nationalist unity' which they will never achieve cos of their mental problems, antisocial beliefs, egomania and alcoholism. there are various recriminations flying about over on British Resistance - 'i couldnt make it as i had to attend an AA meeting' etc.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and what about all those geezers called Norman



This Norman just received your post here:







"Bloody nerks on Urban.  They wouldn't be saying this sort of thing around Grouty, now, would they?"


----------



## newbie (Dec 3, 2011)

Giles said:


> She seemed to me to be being obnoxious and offensive in general, but not actually harrassing or threatening any person in particular.


indeed and I'm rather surprised she's still locked up. When I heard she'd been arrested I rather assumed she'd be in custody for like three hours or something appropriate and then bailed to appear some months hence.

But no, apparently her crime is so heinous she's locked away for the forseeable, which is very odd considering the incident (was it really a crime?) happened weeks before the clip was posted on youtube and at the time BTP did nothing more than escort her home and tell her off.

http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...ence-footage/story-14020313-detail/story.html


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 3, 2011)

newbie said:


> indeed and I'm rather surprised she's still locked up. When I heard she'd been arrested I rather assumed she'd be in custody for like three hours or something appropriate and then bailed to appear some months hence. But no, apparently her crime is so heinous she's locked away for the forseeable, which is very odd considering the incident (was it really a crime?) happened weeks before the clip was posted on youtube and at the time BTP did nothing more than escort her home and tell her off.
> 
> http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...ence-footage/story-14020313-detail/story.html


 
If the reports of her being remanded in prison for mental health reasons are indeed true, then I'd imagine that there's no places for her currently available in a NHS mental health hospital.  Which says everything about the utterly chronic under-funding of the mental health services in this country.


----------



## newbie (Dec 3, 2011)

hmm, the cynic in me thinks this is all a bit reminiscent of the way dissidents were handled in the Soviet Union, but that's possibly an unworthy thought.

Even so, is being locked up in a MH facility the appropriate treatment for ranting at people on public transport? That seems like a fairly dodgy assertion as well, tbh.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 3, 2011)

newbie said:


> hmm, the cynic in me thinks this is all a bit reminiscent of the way dissidents were handled in the Soviet Union, but that's possibly an unworthy thought.
> 
> Even so, is being locked up in a MH facility the appropriate treatment for ranting at people on public transport? That seems like a fairly dodgy assertion as well, tbh.



Well, remember the reports I was referring to mention her being an MH outpatient, and (trust me, I know this) you CAN be sectioned for "ranting at people on public transport".  Whether it's the appropriate thing to do in this case I agree is up for debate.


----------



## newbie (Dec 3, 2011)

If she'd been sectioned by MH doctors then fair enough, I'm not going to start randomly accusing them of being agents of the state or whatever. Although if she had been sectioned,  three weeks after the event because it's posted on youtube, I might think they'd been unduly pressured by the weight of internet howling.

Anyway she wasn't sectioned, she was remanded in custody and all the allegations about her mental health are rather intrusive and breaching her privacy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

newbie said:


> If she'd been sectioned by MH doctors then fair enough, I'm not going to start randomly accusing them of being agents of the state or whatever. Although if she had been sectioned, three weeks after the event because it's posted on youtube, I might think they'd been unduly pressured by the weight of internet howling.
> 
> Anyway she wasn't sectioned, she was remanded in custody and all the allegations about her mental health are rather intrusive and breaching her privacy.



Remanded pending psychiatric reports I read


----------



## past caring (Dec 3, 2011)

newbie said:


> Anyway she wasn't sectioned, she was remanded in custody and all the allegations about her mental health are rather intrusive and breaching her privacy.



Do not get me wrong here, because I think we're coming at this from the same angle.....but the whole fucking thing is a breach of her and her kid's privacy. And it's also the case that there are not, so far as I know "allegations" about her mental health - it was her own defence team that mentioned these in court by way of mitigation (there was, of course, speculation prior to this). None of this takes away from your real point though (trial by youtube and the authorities feeling pressured to be seen to be acting because of a load of bollocks on the internet) which is one I agree with.


----------



## past caring (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Remanded pending psychiatric reports I read



For something that, in the normal course of events, one would not expect to get remanded for.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> crivvens man!


Jings, help ma boab!  Excellent C word, mal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

past caring said:


> For something that, in the normal course of events, one would not expect to get remanded for.



Quite, but they're using "for her own protection" as an excuse aren't they


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 3, 2011)

newbie said:


> Anyway she wasn't sectioned, she was remanded in custody and all the allegations about her mental health are rather intrusive and breaching her privacy.



Indeed so. Regardless of the completely abhorrent views she expressed in said video, she, like everyone else, is entitled to privacy on that score.

E2A:  And there is the whole innocent till proven guilty thing in law too, regardless of what I might think personally on this one (should've added that earlier).


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 3, 2011)

past caring said:


> Do not get me wrong here, because I think we're coming at this from the same angle.....but the whole fucking thing is a breach of her and her kid's privacy. And it's also the case that there are not, so far as I know "allegations" about her mental health - it was her own defence team that mentioned these in court by way of mitigation (there was, of course, speculation prior to this). None of this takes away from your real point though (trial by youtube and the authorities feeling pressured to be seen to be acting because of a load of bollocks on the internet) which is one I agree with.



steady on PC you're starting to sound like you care!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2011)

I keep reading the thread title as "viscous" ..

that is all ...


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 3, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I keep reading the thread title as "viscous" ..
> 
> that is all ...



so do I


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

so do I, so does someone earlier in the thread 

Someone replied along the lines that it was appropriate as she was obviously thick


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 3, 2011)

It isn't? Goes to check...

E2a:


----------



## newbie (Dec 3, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> steady on PC you're starting to sound like you care!


that's the point at which my unease collapses into doubt. I think public transport is much nicer without people ranting at the rest of us (especially racist ranting but ideally any sort), and in that sense I don't really care about this woman.

Problem is, once the youtube had gone viral the authorities were in a position where to act is questionable but to not act appears to condone racist rants, and there are lots of reasons why that's bad idea. Arresting her, locking her up for a few hours and bailing her until she meets the beak wouldn't have bothered me at all. But a week in custody on remand, I can't see how that's proportionate, whether for her own protection, as a substitute for healthcare or otherwise.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 3, 2011)

it is difficult to ascertain whether she genuinely has mental problems or whether they are planning on using that as a defence. at least 1 edl has used a similar excuse when up in court. 'depression' doesnt make 1 a foulmouthed racist who is clearly negligent towards her kid tho surely?


----------



## kodokan (Dec 3, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> it is difficult to ascertain whether she genuinely has mental problems or whether they are planning on using that as a defence. at least 1 edl has used a similar excuse when up in court. 'depression' doesnt make 1 a foulmouthed racist who is clearly negligent towards her kid tho surely?



Are you a psychiatrist ? Wtf do you know about "assertaining" mental illness ?

The woman has a history of mental illness.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 3, 2011)

kodokan said:


> Are you a psychiatrist ? Wtf do you know about "assertaining" mental illness ?
> 
> The woman has a history of mental illiness.



but would the mental problems she has be a contributing factor to what she has done?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't get my head around her being remanded in custody tbh.


----------



## kodokan (Dec 3, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> but would the mental problems she has be a contributing factor to what she has done?


 
None of us are in a position to know, what we do know is this woman does have a history of mental illness, she is being treated differently to others in her position because a video of her has been posted on you tube.


----------



## kodokan (Dec 3, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't get my head around her being remanded in custody tbh.



It shows magistrates can remand someone in custody for having a row or shouting in public.

This is the most distrubing aspect.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 3, 2011)

kodokan said:


> It shows magistrates can remand someone in custody for having a row or shouting in public.
> 
> This is the most distrubing aspect.



whut? they do it all the time. Breach of the peace.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> whut? they do it all the time. Breach of the peace.



Like a day or two after the event and for a week?


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 3, 2011)

kodokan said:


> None of us are in a position to know, what we do know is this woman does have a history of mental illness, she is being treated differently to others in her position because a video of her has been posted on you tube.



I'm not denying any of that.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 3, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Like a day or two after the event and for a week?



I can think of a few cases recently where people have been arrested in dawn raids then held on remand for racially-aggravated breach of the peace around football matches for example.

edit, this is the one I was thinking of

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-15108383


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> it is difficult to ascertain whether she genuinely has mental problems or whether they are planning on using that as a defence. at least 1 edl has used a similar excuse when up in court. 'depression' doesnt make 1 a foulmouthed racist who is clearly negligent towards her kid tho surely?


I believe that some of the medicines that are prescribed can have weird side effects?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> I can think of a few cases recently where people have been arrested in dawn raids then held on remand for racially-aggravated breach of the peace around football matches for example.
> 
> edit, this is the one I was thinking of
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-15108383


Someone else posted that she was escorted from the train by transport police though?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 3, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Someone else posted that she was escorted from the train by transport police though?



She wasn't arrested then. She was only arrested after the video got put on Youtube.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> She wasn't arrested then. She was only arrested after the video got put on Youtube.


I believe so.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> I can think of a few cases recently where people have been arrested in dawn raids then held on remand for racially-aggravated breach of the peace around football matches for example.
> 
> edit, this is the one I was thinking of
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-15108383



It says they were arrested and charged, not remanded in custody.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

kodokan said:


> It shows magistrates can remand someone in custody for having a row or shouting in public.
> 
> This is the most distrubing aspect.


I'm still waiting for you to tell me where I was wrong. Speak up man!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't get my head around her being remanded in custody tbh.


I don't know why. It's hardly unheard of you know


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> whut? they do it all the time. Breach of the peace.


Breach of the peace isn't a crime in england or wales so people can't be tried or remanded for it


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't know why. It's hardly unheard of you know



Remanded in custody for a week for being ranty and racist? Got any links?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Remanded in custody for a week for being ranty and racist? Got any links?


A week? A fucking week? The bastards! How very dare they!


----------



## weepiper (Dec 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> Breach of the peace isn't a crime in england or wales so people can't be tried or remanded for it



really? What do you have as an equivalent 'we want to charge you with something because you were being an obnoxious twat in public' then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> really? What do you have as an equivalent 'we want to charge you with something because you were being an obnoxious twat in public' then?


Violent disorder


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

weepiper said:


> really? What do you have as an equivalent 'we want to charge you with something because you were being an obnoxious twat in public' then?


I think it's something like 'acting in a way which could cause offence' or summat. It's what I got cautioned for.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> 'acting in a way which could cause offence'


really? Jesus. That's asking for trouble these days.  No wonder the prisons are full.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> I think it's something like 'acting in a way which could cause offence' or summat. It's what I got cautioned for.


So you were acting like an obnoxious twat in public and faced up to the fact? What had you done?


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> So you were acting like an obnoxious twat in public and faced up to the fact? What had you done?


Someone behaved like a cunt and I told them so. The policeman who cautioned me said he wished he didn't have to but I'd fessed up so he had no choice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Someone behaved like a cunt and I told them so. The policeman who cautioned me said he wished he didn't have to but I'd fessed up so he had no choice.


The police cannot administer a caution unless you accept it


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> I think it's something like 'acting in a way which could cause offence' or summat. It's what I got cautioned for.


Probably one of these:

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/p_to_r/public_order_offences/#Offences_Contrary

My binding over was for a breach of Section 4(a), IIRC, for shouting "WANKERS" quite a lot of times at a van load of bored coppers at 3am in Coventry town centre. And, tbh, then trying to justify why they were actual / literal wankers when 8 of them came over to query my precise meaning and / or secure a swift apology.


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> The police cannot administer a caution unless you accept it


I did accept it. It was a fair cop.


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Probably one of these:
> 
> http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/p_to_r/public_order_offences/#Offences_Contrary
> 
> My binding over was for a breach of Section 4(a), IIRC, for shouting "WANKERS" quite a lot of times at a van load of bored coppers at 3am in Coventry town centre. And, tbh, then trying to justify why they were actual / literal wankers when 8 of them came over to query my precise meaning and / or secure a swift apology.


Disorderly behaviour wasn't mentioned.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Disorderly behaviour wasn't mentioned.


Threatening, abusing, or insulting language?

Harassment, alarm or distress?


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Threatening, abusing, or insulting language?
> 
> Harassment, alarm or distress?


Don't think so. I only remember the words 'in a manner likely to cause offence'...


----------



## Mary Poppins (Dec 3, 2011)

She does have a point about the tram being full of black people - but it's still is a racist comment and ranting just made her look like she had lost the plot. If all black people went around saying comments like that about white people they would be seen as racist too. Guess Britian has lost it's identity by letting all these races live here and take our jobs but we can't blame every black person for this country's decisions! Surely everyone has the right to a live a better life wherever they can. She should start fighting for the things that really matter - like saving all the starving children in the world!!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 3, 2011)

Mary Poppins said:


> *She does have a point about the tram being full of black people* - but it's still is a racist comment and ranting just made her look like she had lost the plot. If all black people went around saying comments like that about white people they would be seen as racist too. *Guess Britian has lost it's identity by letting all these races live here and take our jobs* but we can't blame every black person for this country's decisions! Surely everyone has the right to a live a better life wherever they can. She should start fighting for the things that really matter - like saving all the starving children in the world!!!



 What's her point again? And how does a country lose its identity? What job did you have taken?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2011)

Mary Poppins said:


> She does have a point about the tram being full of black people - but it's still is a racist comment and ranting just made her look like she had lost the plot. If all black people went around saying comments like that about white people they would be seen as racist too. Guess Britian has lost it's identity by letting all these races live here and take our jobs but we can't blame every black person for this country's decisions! Surely everyone has the right to a live a better life wherever they can. She should start fighting for the things that really matter - like saving all the starving children in the world!!!


This is one confused post.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2011)

some imaginary edwardian constructed british identity imposed from the top down- yeah guess we have lost that- good riddance to a lie that served the upper classes and their pets. What a load of old shit


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What's her point again? And how does a country lose its identity? What job did you have taken?



She used to be a nanny. Before all the Eastern europeans got here.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 3, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> She used to be a nanny. Before all the Eastern europeans got here.



She just needs a spoonful of sugar, in that case


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Deareg said:


> This is one confused post.


It's a troll.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> It's a troll.


Thanks, should have realised it was too strange to be genuine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> It's a troll.


or a stupid person


----------



## Greebo (Dec 3, 2011)

More likely a troll.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2011)

why do they bother? i tend to assume that people are just stupid, no trolls. trolls try harder ime.


----------



## kodokan (Dec 3, 2011)

Great non reactionary article from UAF as usual. I dont understand how mocking mentall ill people as drug addled chavs will sort out racism and hatred.

http://lancasteruaf.blogspot.com/

.....You have to laugh at the naivety of some people. One Youtube video of a drug addled chav mumbling incoherently about how foreigners have ruined “her Britain” and people are up in arms about how shocking it is.....


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 3, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Probably one of these:
> 
> http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/p_to_r/public_order_offences/#Offences_Contrary
> 
> My binding over was for a breach of Section 4(a), IIRC, for shouting "WANKERS" quite a lot of times at a van load of bored coppers at 3am in Coventry town centre. And, tbh, then trying to justify why they were actual / literal wankers when 8 of them came over to query my precise meaning and / or secure a swift apology.



That's an odd one, because 99% of men will admit to wanking and 1% are liars, although TBF I don't know the stats for pigs.


----------



## Rajjie (Dec 3, 2011)

My favourite bit of the video is where she goes "why don't you go back to the country you're from, n-n-n-Nicaragua or somewhere".

 Damn those Nicaraguans coming to our country stinking the place up of gallo pinto and flor de cana.


----------



## john x (Dec 3, 2011)

scifisam said:


> she'll either have to embrace it and become a proper fucking extreme racist



Looks like she is becoming the poster girl of the far-right! 

The EDL's new best mates, British Freedom are now championing her cause.

http://britishfreedom.org/one-step-closer-to-totalitarianism/

john x


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why do they bother? i tend to assume that people are just stupid, no trolls. *trolls try harder ime*.


 
Not all of them, some trolls (or returners, even, sometimes) are just plain stupid and that's that.

But I doubt we're in any particular disagreement overall OU ....


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 3, 2011)

john x said:


> Looks like she is becoming the poster girl of the far-right!
> 
> The EDL's new best mates, British Freedom are now championing her cause.
> 
> ...



she needs help not demonisation or giving her a martyrdom status, yeah, because the far-right are known for their total lack of exploitation of the mentally ill.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 4, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> she needs help not demonisation or giving her a martyrdom status, yeah, because the far-right are known for their total lack of exploitation of the mentally ill.


Today she is a hero, if they ever come to power she will be one of the first put into a concentration camp.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Much as it pains me to say it, old white-cock-ginger-pubes-Revol, is absolutely right.

He's been pulled on his use of a word because he's particularly unpopular, and people here are more comfortable arguing quasi-semantics to score points than dealing with the topic at hand.

Revol is a mixed-up goat fucker who almost certainly licks screenshots of Burkha upskirts.

But he's righter than you lot on this.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 4, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Much as it pains me to say it, old white-cock-ginger-pubes-Revol, is absolutely right.
> 
> He's been pulled on his use of a word because he's particularly unpopular, and people here are more comfortable arguing quasi-semantics to score points, than dealing with the topic at hand.
> 
> ...



Wrong thread. You retard.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Wrong thread. You retard.



Cor blimey. How the fuck did that happen?

Anyway ..................... Gaan fack yerself


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Cor blimey. How the fuck did that happen?


 Alcohol?


----------



## Geri (Dec 4, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> she needs help not demonisation or giving her a martyrdom status, yeah, because the far-right are known for their total lack of exploitation of the mentally ill.



She should be taken to a re-education camp for racists.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 4, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Wrong thread. You retard.





Spymaster said:


> Cor blimey. How the fuck did that happen?
> 
> Anyway ..................... Gaan fack yerself



Can someone link to the thread in question?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Can someone link to the thread in question?


work it out yourself


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

Transport police now say they didn't attend at the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

i wasn't aware it was claimed otherwise


----------



## john x (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Transport police now say they didn't attend at the time.


Of course they didn't, otherwise they wouldn't have put out a statement saying they were trying to identify her with a view to arresting her. 

john x


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i wasn't aware it was claimed otherwise


"British Transport Police refute claims they attended Croydon tram incident"

The claims must have been made for them to be refuting them.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyway, they're rebutting rather than refuting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> some imaginary edwardian constructed british identity imposed from the top down- yeah guess we have lost that- good riddance to a lie that served the upper classes and their pets. What a load of old shit


edwardian?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> edwardian?


The first two books were published in the 30s and the film in the 60s, but the story is set in Edwardian London.


----------



## newbie (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> "British Transport Police refute claims they attended Croydon tram incident"
> 
> The claims must have been made for them to be refuting them.


"
Close friend Kerry Finch told the Advertiser how the British Transport Police (BTP) were made aware of the alleged tirade at the time of the incident, which is believed to have happened three weeks ago on a tram travelling between Wimbledon and New Addington.
Officers took her off the tram and waited with her for another one.
They then travelled back to New Addington on the tram with her, to meet her waiting husband.
West was only arrested after the video, taken by another passenger, was posted online on Sunday."

Croydon Advertiser
http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...ence-footage/story-14020313-detail/story.html


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> She should be taken to a re-education camp for racists.



well i was thinking more on the lines of psychological help tbh. she's clearly not well no matter what her views are.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> well i was thinking more on the lines of psychological help tbh. she's clearly not well no matter what her views are.


yes indeed.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 4, 2011)

from that croydon article it appears she is on a bad one and deserves a veil to be drawn over it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> "British Transport Police refute claims they attended Croydon tram incident"
> 
> The claims must have been made for them to be refuting them.


yes, but i wasn't aware that it had been claimed that they'd attended the incident


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> The first two books were published in the 30s and the film in the 60s, but the story is set in Edwardian London.


you're not making sense. a book published in 1934 by an australian who was about 12 when edward vii died is in some way responsible for some sort of top-down notion of british identity which in fact never existed?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> .


that is one of the most pathetic things i think i have ever seen i.e. the video remix. pathetic.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not making sense. a book published in 1934 by an australian who was about 12 when edward vii died is in some way responsible for some sort of top-down notion of british identity which in fact never existed?


It wasn't my post; I was explaining it to you.


----------



## john x (Dec 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> It wasn't my post; I was explaining it to you.



I love it when the internets do this! 

I once explained on another forum, how boy and girl bands have live vocals mixed with recorded vocals during live shows and someone got confused and thought I was saying that I did it and accused me of single-handedly destroying the music business.

When I told him I was explaining the process rather than endorsing it, he said I was back-peddling and slagged me off some more. 

john x


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2011)

The irony is that I think I meant victorian but its hard to say cos my original comment looks to have been sponsored by frosty jack


----------



## Deareg (Dec 5, 2011)

She is not a bad singer though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nDlBECzmBCM


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 5, 2011)

she must have mental issues. Or is just plain racist and not bothered.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> She is not a bad singer though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nDlBECzmBCM



Brilliant!

As is his version of The EDL Anthem, 'Muslamic Ray Guns'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIPD8qHhtVU


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think i must have led a sheltered life!


Cow suit says different


----------



## john x (Dec 6, 2011)

11 million views!

She will definitely end up on some celebrity show now. I hear Heat magazine is showing an interest.

I think she's up before the beak today.

john x


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/sobbing-woman-denies-tram-race-rant-6272997.html

Pleaded not guilty.  Case adjourned 'til 2.00pm


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/sobbing-woman-denies-tram-race-rant-6272997.html
> 
> Pleaded not guilty. Case adjourned 'til 2.00pm


diminished responsibility?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> diminished responsibility?



Why not if she has mental health problems?


----------



## xes (Dec 6, 2011)

Does she have mental health problems?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

xes said:


> Does she have mental health problems?



Apparently


----------



## john x (Dec 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pleaded not guilty. Case adjourned 'til 2.00pm



Cheryl Cole got away with it!

john x


----------



## TopCat (Dec 6, 2011)

Cheryl Cole got _vilified_ for her comments to that toilet greeter/hand you a towel person. She only said _it_ once too!


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 6, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Cheryl Cole got _vilified_ for her comments to that toilet greeter/hand you a towel person. She only said _it_ once too!


Wonder whatever happened to Cole?


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 6, 2011)

She's been remanded for another 4 weeks in custody. West, not Cole i mean!


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2011)

beeb reporting the not guilty plea was entered due to an 'administrative error' - and that she has not yet pleaded anything


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 6, 2011)

hack her phone


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> She's been remanded for another *4 weeks* in custody. West, not Cole i mean!


Bonkers.

What's she going to do if let out ?

Shout at more people ?


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 6, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Bonkers.
> What's she going to do if let out ?
> Shout at more people ?



I don't like the notion of bail being denied to protect someones safety, against their will (assuming she wanted to get out).
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16051120


----------



## john x (Dec 6, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Cheryl Cole got _vilified_ for her comments to that toilet greeter/hand you a towel person. She only said _it_ once too!


No, I meant she pleaded not guilty to racially aggravated assault in court and got away with it.

john x


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 6, 2011)

i think she was just a bit mental ,offensive as she was . Lucky for her she never put a cat in a wheelie bin otherwise she'd be hung


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> i think she was just a bit mental ,offensive as she was . Lucky for her she never put a cat in a wheelie bin otherwise she'd be hung


Like that cat in the bin woman who was hung.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 6, 2011)

yes


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 6, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> i think she was just a bit mental ,offensive as she was .



Even if she's mentally competent she shouldn't be nicked. She's stating her views and from what I can tell there's no incitement and I'm not sure that she actually directly abuses any individuals.

By all means have the guard sling her off the tram if the company has a policy that allows it, but I'm not sure nicking her is sound.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 6, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Even if she's mentally competent she shouldn't be nicked. She's stating her views and from what I can tell there's no incitement and I'm not sure that she actually directly abuses any individuals.
> 
> By all means have the guard sling her off the tram if the company has a policy that allows it, but I'm not sure nicking her is sound.



theres more danger of turning her into a martyr by over reaction . Im sure theres plenty of people whove sat there and thought the same but never said anything , an over reaction could see her hailed by those people as brave enough to say what " everyone else" thinks. Theres a touch of the Jeremy Clarksons about this. Its not illegal to be an unpleasant cunt .


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2011)

Locking a mother up over Christmas for an unpleasant rant? WTF is going on here?


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 6, 2011)

pc gone madder than a mad woman on a tram , thats what .


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## laptop (Dec 6, 2011)

> Bail... was denied by the magistrate Ian McNeal *to protect her safety*.
> 
> Indy





Journalist naming the magistrate in that sentence mildly suggests a bit of "WTF?" there too...


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

There's loads of them:


----------



## john x (Dec 6, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> I don't like the notion of bail being denied to protect someones safety, against their will



Health and safety and risk aversion culture gone mad, innit?

If she got bail and someone takes a pop at her, people are worried about sitting in front of an inquiry answering awkward questions about why they didn't do more to protect her!

john x


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 6, 2011)

laptop said:


> Journalist naming the magistrate in that sentence mildly suggests a bit of "WTF?" there too...



Doesn't make sense does it?

Maybe a possibility that she may harm herself?


----------



## laptop (Dec 6, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Maybe a possibility that she may harm herself?



Or no-one's managed to explain the phrase "YouTube comment" to the beak?


----------



## john x (Dec 6, 2011)

Up before the beak again on the same day as Hayley Wells and Kelly Watterson!

A conspiracy I tell you!

john x


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

'the beak' 
who are wells and watterson?


----------



## laptop (Dec 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> who are wells and watterson?



Had to look them up:

*Women plead not guilty to racial assault at kebab shop*


----------



## john x (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> 'the beak'
> who are wells and watterson?


A pair of EDL numpties from Plymouth who got pissed up and attacked a kebab shop as an act of patriotism.

john x


----------



## john x (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh and three members of her local (New Addington) BNP were in court today, starting speculation that she has links to the BNP.

Maybe that is why the BFP are keeping their distance from her!

john x


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

john x said:


> A pair of EDL numpties from Plymouth who got pissed up and attacked a kebab shop as an act of patriotism.
> 
> john x


thanks

rob x


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 7, 2011)

john x said:


> Health and safety and risk aversion culture gone mad, innit?
> 
> If she got bail and someone takes a pop at her, people are worried about sitting in front of an inquiry answering awkward questions about why they didn't do more to protect her!
> 
> john x



What they gonna keep her locked up forever then? For her own safety?


----------



## Structaural (Dec 7, 2011)

Her supporters shouted 'Treason' at the sentence? eh?

Is this a BNP thing?


----------



## john x (Dec 7, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Is this a BNP thing?



Looks like it.

Three members of her local BNP attended the court hearing yesterday and Kevin Watmough, a Bradford BNP/C18 supporter is claiming that the BNP have talked to West's partner who is happy to have the BNP involved. Having said that, the BNP have been known to lie about stuff like that before.

john x


----------



## Structaural (Dec 7, 2011)

cheers.

cunts.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I should have videoed the Irish chap who strolled (staggered) onto the top deck of the 37 a short while back. His opening gambit before sitting down was '*I just want you all to know that I fucking hate the English*' which I thought was to the point. He then preceded to explain that it was not the English on the bus but only the rich cunts



You _swore_ you would never repeat it!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 7, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> i think she was just a bit mental ,offensive as she was . Lucky for her she never put a cat in a wheelie bin otherwise she'd be hung


We've moved on since Cat Bin Woman and Racist Tram Woman.

We've now got Grave Flowers Woman.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-stealing-flowers-schoolboys-grave-Essex.html

*tut*


----------



## LiamO (Dec 7, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Probably one of these:
> 
> http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/p_to_r/public_order_offences/#Offences_Contrary
> 
> My binding over was for a breach of Section 4(a), IIRC, for shouting "WANKERS" quite a lot of times at a van load of bored coppers at 3am in Coventry town centre. And, tbh, then trying to justify why they were actual / literal wankers when 8 of them came over to query my precise meaning and / or secure a swift apology.



you should keep out of The Burges when pissed.


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 7, 2011)

LiamO said:


> you should keep out of The Burges when pissed.



Also on bank holidays and after dark falls.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Are you saying they should take kids off people because they're racist?



and fostered by immigrants.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 7, 2011)

You what?


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 7, 2011)

john x said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> Three members of her local BNP attended the court hearing yesterday and Kevin Watmough, a Bradford BNP/C18 supporter is claiming that the BNP have talked to West's partner who is happy to have the BNP involved. Having said that, the BNP have been known to lie about stuff like that before.
> 
> john x



so theyve turned the silly cow into a fash martyr now , fucking excellent. Well done for pc outrage . Im quite sure theres a few more own goals can get scored off this one .


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 7, 2011)

oh for fucks sake . Hate posting the mail but you can just see the field day Griffin is going to have with this , when comparing it to the decision to prosecute yer wan .

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ling-kill-white-slag-FREED.html#ixzz1fqy8F3wW


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Cheryl Cole got _vilified_ for her comments to that toilet greeter/hand you a towel person. She only said _it_ once too!



IIRC she struck the woman whom she racially abused.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 7, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> oh for fucks sake . Hate posting the mail but you can just see the field day Griffin is going to have with this , when comparing it to the decision to prosecute yer wan .
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ling-kill-white-slag-FREED.html#ixzz1fqy8F3wW



Oh, Jesus Benton H Christ on a bike in Richmond Park.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 7, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Oh, Jesus Benton H Christ on a bike in Richmond Park.


I'm imagining this will be overturned on appeal...


----------



## jesuscrept (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there any news on the background of this incident? What on earth caused her to behave like this.


----------



## john x (Dec 7, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> Is there any news on the background of this incident? What on earth caused her to behave like this.


Class A drugs and a bad attitude to foreigners (even English ones!)

There are rumors that she or her partner are involved with the BNP but they are so far unfounded.

john x


----------



## jesuscrept (Dec 7, 2011)

She just randomly started verbally abusing people?


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 7, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Oh, Jesus Benton H Christ on a bike in Richmond Park.



innit .

Nice touch as well saying her boyfreind used unreasonable force to try and - unsuccessfully - make them fuck off. Its likethe beak  was thinking to himself..._poor Nick Griffin looks a little down in the dumps of late . I think I'll cheer him up ._


----------



## john x (Dec 7, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> oh for fucks sake . Hate posting the mail but you can just see the field day Griffin is going to have with this , when comparing it to the decision to prosecute yer wan .





Casually Red said:


> innit .
> 
> Nice touch as well saying her boyfreind used unreasonable force to try and - unsuccessfully - make them fuck off. Its likethe beak was thinking to himself..._poor Nick Griffin looks a little down in the dumps of late . I think I'll cheer him up ._



You DO know that the BNP is a tiny political party that is haemmorhaging members by the day, don't you?

john x


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 8, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> oh for fucks sake . Hate posting the mail but you can just see the field day Griffin is going to have with this , when comparing it to the decision to prosecute yer wan .
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ling-kill-white-slag-FREED.html#ixzz1fqy8F3wW



I couldn't watch all the video it was that bad. Those bitches should have got the maximum sentence plus some for this. The alcohol excuse is pathetic even more so the judge.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I couldn't watch all the video it was that bad. Those bitches should have got the maximum sentence plus some for this. The alcohol excuse is pathetic even more so the judge.



daily mail frothing aside.

I watched the video too.

There is no doubt that what these girls did was reprehensible. But essentially good people do bad things all the time. No doubt their lack of 'previous' was taken into account.

There is also no doubt that if everybody who engaged in drunken assaults was jailed then there would quickly be no room at all in the jails... oh wait... then they might have to let out some of the other poor bastards who are in for silly, non-violent offences.

IMO a non-custodial sentence is about right for these girls. Having said that I have little doubt that four white girls, caught on video, attacking an african woman would have been charged with a racially aggravated offence - which is unjust but hardly their fault. A shame they could not be made a) pay just compensation to their victim, and b) face up to and take some responsibility/apologise properly to their victim and c) do considerable and meaningful community service.

Locking up Tram woman is a complete travesty/parody of justice. She obviously needs help not vitriol and prison.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh boo fucking hoo, are you lot really believing the account of this incident as reported in the Daily Mail over the full facts which the judge has heard in a court of law ?  There'll be a lot more to this than has been reported in that hate rag for the judge to let them walk free ffs.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh boo fucking hoo, are you lot really believing the account of this incident as reported in the Daily Mail over the full facts which the judge has heard in a court of law ?  There'll be a lot more to this than has been reported in that hate rag for the judge to let them walk free ffs.



So why don't you research it instead of posting shite?

I can't be arsed reading this whole thread but I take it you have been just as supportive of the misfortunate tram woman?

Four women punched and kicked the fuck out another one in a prolonged (if pretty ineffective) attack. What _exactly_ do you feel would justify that and do you not think it might have been mentioned in their Brief's mitigation plea? They did well to get a non-custodial sentence and like I said I suspect that had the attackers been white and the victim black then race would have been front and centre as an issue.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> So why don't you research it instead of posting shite?
> 
> I can't be arsed reading this whole thread but I take it you have been just as supportive of the misfortunate tram woman?
> 
> Four women punched and kicked the fuck out another one in a prolonged (if pretty ineffective) attack. What _exactly_ do you feel would justify that and do you not think it might have been mentioned in their Brief's mitigation plea? They did well to get a non-custodial sentence and like I said I suspect that had the attackers been white and the victim black then race would have been front and centre as an issue.


ok got a soruce for this version of events which isn't the mail or re-reported from the mail... cos until then it's a dubious them immigrants and darkies story from a paper know for it's like of making dubious them immigrants and darkie stories since it's inception...

Just saying there's bound to be more to it than this...

IE why was her boyfriend reprimanded in court for his actions, this wouldn't happen unless he was also involved in some manner, it just wouldn't his 'defense' actions would have been entirely justified and if he hadn't used reasonable force he would have been up before them himself.

My guess they bump into couple as pissed ijets couple make derogatory remark they react it blows up...

rather than the paw inamacent white girl was walking down the road with her white boy friend when these dark savages descended upon them and took their virtue... which is what that story is being played as...


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> So why don't you research it instead of posting shite?
> 
> I can't be arsed reading this whole thread but I take it you have been just as supportive of the misfortunate tram woman?
> 
> Four women punched and kicked the fuck out another one in a prolonged (if pretty ineffective) attack. What _exactly_ do you feel would justify that and do you not think it might have been mentioned in their Brief's mitigation plea? They did well to get a non-custodial sentence and like I said I suspect that had the attackers been white and the victim black then race would have been front and centre as an issue.



You fully trust the Daily Mail, their agenda, and infamous selective reporting then ? Righto...

I find it very hard to believe that the Court would be so lenient on a group who carry out an unprovoked, supposedly racially motivated attack on an individual. That's why I'd bet good money that there is more to this than is immediately apparent, and as reported by that scumbag hate rag.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ok got a soruce for this version of events which isn't the mail or re-reported from the mail... cos until then it's a dubious them immigrants and darkies story from a paper know for it's like of making dubious them immigrants and darkie stories since it's inception...
> 
> Just saying there's bound to be more to it than this...
> 
> ...


His version is every bit as likely to be true as yours is and every bit as likely to be wrong.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

just to be clear then.. Garf...

Why don't YOU answer the question I put to Drew? What exactly (and be as specific as possible) would she need to have said or done to justify their response which does seem a little OTT does it not?

As for the boyfriend, IMO he would have been perfectly within the law to knock the four of them out - unconsciousness would seem reasonable force when your partner is getting battered up and down the street by a gang of four others.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> You fully trust the Daily Mail, their agenda, and infamous selective reporting then ? Righto...
> 
> I find it very hard to believe that the Court would be so lenient on a group who carry out an unprovoked, supposedly racially motivated attack on an individual. That's why I'd bet good money that there is more to this than is immediately apparent, and as reported by that scumbag hate rag.



NO.

I believe the evidence of my own eyes.

You never answered the question, did you? What _exactly_ would she need to have done to justify their response?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not the judge or in full receipt of the facts that were heard in court, so it'd be impossible for me to comment or answer your question. However, I know full well that with a story reported like this, I'd take the courts verdict over that of the agenda laden Daily Mail.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2011)

*Who is the woman of the year?*

1. Kitten in wheelie bin woman
2. Vicious woman on tram
3. Steal flowers from grave woman


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> so theyve turned the silly cow into a fash martyr now , fucking excellent. Well done for pc outrage . Im quite sure theres a few more own goals can get scored off this one .


Relf springs to mind...started as a martyr but ended up a liabilty when it emerged he cheated on his hunger strike


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm not the judge or in full receipt of the facts that were heard in court, so it'd be impossible for me to comment or answer your question. However, I know full well that with a story reported like this, I'd take the courts verdict over that of the agenda laden Daily Mail.



All you are doing is succeeding in showing yourself to be of the exact same (though ostensibly politically opposite) fundamentalist thinking and mentality as the DM (and BNP). Of course you can answer the question - just not without difficulty.

Let me make it perfectly clear for you. I did _not_ ask why you think the judge gave them a non-custodial sentence.

I asked you, quite specifically (but obviously not specifically enough), _your opinion_ on exactly what provocation she _would have needed_ to engage in in order for their response to be justified? Not what you think she did or what anyone else says she did. But what YOU personally think she would need to have said or done to justify their response? So please stop wriggling and answer a simple, straight question with a simple, straight answer.

I would respectfully suggest that the main reasons for the 'leniency' shown by the judge was a) they were charged with ABH not a racially aggravated assault and b) they pleaded guilty and entered a plea of mitigation.

e2a and probably c) previous good character


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> just to be clear then.. Garf...
> 
> Why don't YOU answer the question I put to Drew? What exactly (and be as specific as possible) would she need to have said or done to justify their response which does seem a little OTT does it not?
> 
> As for the boyfriend, IMO he would have been perfectly within the law to knock the four of them out - unconsciousness would seem reasonable force when your partner is getting battered up and down the street by a gang of four others.


 
who's trying to justify the action?

only you it appears...

offering a reasoned explanation as to what happened citing primary evidence rather than hearsay is the first part of what any good investigation into a subject does...

you want to wriggle and twist this in to your standard liberal apologist for racist behaviour and to use your standard insipid well it's in the papers it must be true defense...

you are happy to go with that report which concurs with you already decided what happened verison of events...

the paw whitie they weren't doing anything it's them darkies viccious streaks we all know they have being muslims that's why it happened... justify this well why can the big bad blacks attack the innocent whites ... justify it...

lameOh you're a nasty piece of work...


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> who's trying to justify the action?
> 
> only you it appears...
> 
> ...



and you Sir are a nut-job, but then that's hardly news is it? Where's that other gobshite run away to? At least he might argue the toss instead of making it up as he goes along.

btw, you do know what ' liberal'  and 'apologist'  actually mean?


----------



## love detective (Dec 8, 2011)

funny how a video on the internet of someone shouting on a tram is enough to convince people that said person needs shot in the fanny, gang raped and then hung and that there is no other context to be considered, but a video on the internet of 4 people clearly brutalising another along with court reports in various newspapers can not be considered at face value due to the possibility that there is some additional context that would alter our perception of what we see

you're all over the place garf


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

love detective said:


> funny how a video on the internet of someone shouting on a tram is enough to convince people that said person needs shot in the fanny, gang raped and then hung and that there is no other context to be considered, but a video on the internet of 4 people clearly brutalising another along with court reports in various newspapers can not be considered at face value due to the possibility that there is some additional context that would alter our perception of what we see
> 
> you're all over the place garf


What gets me is he seems to be suggesting that because the victim was white and the attackers were black then it is obviously the victims fault.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> All you are doing is succeeding in showing yourself to be of the exact same (though ostensibly politically opposite) fundamentalist thinking and mentality as the DM (and BNP). Of course you can answer the question - just not without difficulty.
> 
> Let me make it perfectly clear for you. I did _not_ ask why you think the judge gave them a non-custodial sentence.
> 
> ...



Like I said I'm not here to answer your poxy hypothetical questions without full view of the facts that the judge had.

If you choose to take the word of a divisive hate rag like the Daily Mail over that of a court of law, then that's your choice.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *Who is the woman of the year?*
> 
> 1. Kitten in wheelie bin woman
> 2. Vicious woman on tram
> 3. Steal flowers from grave woman



1. wasn't this year though


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> You fully trust the Daily Mail, their agenda, and infamous selective reporting then ? Righto...


tbf, I don't really trust all of the judiciary with their agendas and infamous selective judgments, either.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2011)

smmudge said:


> 1. wasn't this year though



So out of 2 and 3?


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Like I said I'm not here to answer your poxy hypothetical questions without full view of the facts that the judge had.
> 
> If you choose to take the word of a divisive hate rag like the Daily Mail over that of a court of law, then that's your choice.



see love-detectives post, you unprincipled coward.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So out of 2 and 3?


2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

love detective said:


> funny how a video on the internet of someone shouting on a tram is enough to convince people that said person needs shot in the fanny, gang raped and then hung and that there is no other context to be considered, but a video on the internet of 4 people clearly brutalising another along with court reports in various newspapers can not be considered at face value due to the possibility that *there is some additional context that would alter our perception of what we see*
> 
> you're all over the place garf


m/c liberalism


----------



## love detective (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Just saying there's bound to be more to it than this...



anyone providing excuses for them when their actions are deliberately violent in this fashion is an apologist. period. no debate.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What gets me is he seems to be suggesting that because the victim was white and the attackers were black then it is obviously the victims fault.



Exactly. No wonder the DM, edl and bnp can make hay with this type of story. If something's wrong, it's wrong and who gives a fuck about what colour the 'sides' are.

Anyone remember that old country song... 'I was Country when Country wasn't cool'?

That's the way I feel when I see shite like Garf and Drew's post -  'I was Anti-racist when Anti-racist wasn't cool'. At least back in the day the reactionary ranters and frothy foot-stampers were by and large all on the other (Fash) side. We still had our share of liberal hand-wringers, but all this fundamentalism and pitchfork-mob mentality belonged to the Fash, not our side.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> see love-detectives post, you unprincipled coward.



Unprincipled coward because I refused to answer your loaded and hypothetical questions without full view of the whole story or facts ? 

At least I'm not dumb enough to fall hook, line and sinker for the divisive crap that gets published in the Daily Mail.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

Give me one example of my pitchfork mob mentality on this thread then. 

I haven't even commented on tram woman once, except to say that ime her views are far from uncommon round New Addington.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

love detective said:


> funny how a video on the internet of someone shouting on a tram is enough to convince people that said person needs shot in the fanny, gang raped and then hung and that there is no other context to be considered, but a video on the internet of 4 people clearly brutalising another along with court reports in various newspapers can not be considered at face value due to the possibility that there is some additional context that would alter our perception of what we see
> 
> you're all over the place garf



neither has context one clearly is racist... one could be dependant on what happen prior...

the fact is that the mail isn't a factual or even credible source for evidence and they have been know to put the cart on the road 5 miles away from the horses if it suits their agenda...

I was asked what could possibly justify this action, my response was a racist attack from the white couple.

the truth is we don't know what happened but for the court to manage to criticise the partner suggests that something prior happened before the attack otherwise the court wouldn't mention it within the same case (he would have been charged separately under a different case) but if you LameOh and DDraig all wish to take the DM as being a primary source without prejudice then there's really little to do other than dismiss you as being clueless...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> neither has context one clearly is racist... one could be dependant on what happen prior...
> 
> the fact is that the mail isn't a factual or even credible source for evidence and they have been know to put the cart on the road 5 miles away from the horses if it suits their agenda...
> 
> ...


if something happened prior you can bet it would have been raised in court


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Give me one example of my pitchfork mob mentality on this thread then.
> 
> I haven't even commented on tram woman once, except to say that ime her views are far from uncommon round New Addington.



see ld's post... it mostly applies to you too.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> That's the way I feel when I see shite like Garf and Drew's post - 'I was Anti-racist when Anti-racist wasn't cool'. At least back in the day the reactionary ranters and frothy foot-stampers were by and large all on the other (Fash) side. We still had our share of liberal hand-wringers, but all this fundamentalism and pitchfork-mob mentality belonged to the Fash, not our side.



what a load of unmitigated, untrue bollocks with zero substantiation and frankly a laughable load of bullshit...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh boo fucking hoo, are you lot really believing the account of this incident as reported in the Daily Mail over the full facts which the judge has heard in a court of law ?  There'll be a lot more to this than has been reported in that hate rag for the judge to let them walk free ffs.


why don't you have a look at reports in the other papers which reported this story, some of which might be more to your taste. there are 18 articles on this, returned by a google news search for rhea page, including one from south africa. go and have a read and report back on your adventures in newspaper land.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if something happened prior you can bet it would have been raised in court


true and it was appearently in so far as the boyfriends actions were critised...

what concerns me is that this 'story' has all been reported from the Daily heils version not from the original court docs and no other agency has even covered this IE it's all coming from the same source...

So unless we see the full judgment or were at the court or have another far more credible source we only have the daily fails verison to go off which is never a reliable source of anything...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> why don't you have a look at reports in the other papers which reported this story, some of which might be more to your taste. there are 18 articles on this, returned by a google news search for rhea page, including one from south africa. go and have a read and report back on your adventures in newspaper land.


problem is the source for all the ones I've seen is the story in the mail... IE they are all using one source... which is known to be a billy bullshitter...


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> see ld's post... it mostly applies to you too.



So that'll be a no then ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> why don't you have a look at reports in the other papers which reported this story, some of which might be more to your taste. there are 18 articles on this, returned by a google news search for rhea page, including one from south africa. go and have a read and report back on your adventures in newspaper land.



I have already thanks, some were reporting that the boyfriend was alleged to have made racist comments towards the girls, and that he had used "unreasonable force" which may have escalated the incident and made the situation worse.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I have already thanks, some were reporting that the boyfriend was alleged to have made racist comments towards the girls, and that he had used "unreasonable force" which may have escalated the incident and made the situation worse.


he only used the racist language because he was white copyright LameOh, DDraig, et al...


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Unprincipled coward because I refused to answer your loaded and hypothetical questions without full view of the whole story or facts ?
> 
> At least I'm not dumb enough to fall hook, line and sinker for the divisive crap that gets published in the Daily Mail.



Just to remind you that I am relying on the evidence of my own eyes not the DM report - which btw seems to have been run in many papers.

Unpricipled because you began by saying


> _There'll be a lot more to this than has been reported in that hate rag for the judge to let them walk free ffs._


 
_
_

followed up with


RaverDrew said:


> I find it *very hard to believe* that the Court would be so lenient on a group who carry out an unprovoked, supposedly racially motivated attack on an individual. That's why *I'd bet good money* that there is more to this than is immediately apparent, and as reported by that scumbag hate rag.



then you have the barefaced afrontery, when challenged on _your_ idle fundamentalist speculation... and asked for your OPINION... to hide behind 'i could not _possibly_ speculate' as though speculation was somehow beneath you. Unprincipled and cowardly.

Unprincipled... because you are an internet gossip-bitch who is happy to spread vile malicious gossip like on the Gary Speed thread but then hide behind 'but it's only a rumour so it's OK to spread it'. Fuck off Heather, you unprincipled coward.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I have already thanks, some were reporting that the boyfriend was alleged to have made racist comments towards the girls, and that he had used "unreasonable force" which may have escalated the incident and made the situation worse.



which might justify them giving HIM a slap... but what would SHE have to have done in order to justify what they did to HER - not him.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> which might justify them giving HIM a slap... but what would SHE have to have done in order to justify what they did to HER - not him.


what part of there is no supported evidence outside of the DAILY MAIL story do you have a problem with?

Why are you continuing to ask people not created with the story to JUSTIFY the actions of others...

How fucking clueless are you...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Just to remind you that I am relying on the evidence of my own eyes not the DM report - which btw seems to have been run in many papers.
> 
> Unpricipled because you began by saying
> 
> ...


Oh I get it no RD stepped on LameOh dick and he's taken offense and decided to follow them round the boards trashing any thread they post on...

Haven't you been told off before about cross thread beefs LameOh...

I'd stop this pathetic nonsense now if I were you...


----------



## love detective (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> neither has context one clearly is racist... one could be dependant on what happen prior...
> 
> the fact is that the mail isn't a factual or even credible source for evidence and they have been know to put the cart on the road 5 miles away from the horses if it suits their agenda...
> 
> ...



Do you agree with this statement?

anyone providing excuses for them when their actions are deliberately violent in this fashion is an apologist. period. no debate.

And how do you know the court criticised the partner? where is your evidence for this coming from?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

love detective said:


> Do you agree with this statement?
> 
> anyone providing excuses for them when their actions are deliberately violent in this fashion is an apologist. period. no debate.


can you see any provided excuses for their actions ??

nope can you see a engagement in LameOh's hypothetical debate yup (admittedly stupidly), Can you see me saying this justifies the actions of the girls nope... can you see that I'm not prepared to take one source known to be tainted and unreliable as being the definitive version of events yes...

So care to try again an use the tone of my language and the words used in their appropriate context...

another liberal clown shoes apologist 

fuck me where do these cunts keep surfacing from...


----------



## love detective (Dec 8, 2011)

liberal racism at its worst

also re the court criticism of the partner - got a soruce (sic) for this version of events which isn't the mail or re-reported from the mail?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

So from what I can gather a white girl and her boyfriend walk past four black girls, something is said, which then causes a commotion and some fisticuffs. Each side claim that racist abuse was thrown their way, which is dismissed in court. From the cctv footage the girls are done for ABH but don't get custodial due to pleading guilty and/or mitigating circumstances. It's acknowledged in court that the boyfriend had used unreasonable force to protect his girlfriend but he escapes punishment for whatever reason.

So really the story could be reported in the papers as thus... *"Court hears that a violent racist thug provokes a fight with young women resulting in injury to his girlfriend."*

But no, that wouldn't be much of a story would it, can't see that selling so many papers tbh.

Let's also not forget that the worst physical injuries this girl suffered were... bruises. Yet it was reported as a "savage attack" with all the connotations that go with that. The Daily Mail love a story like this, and some fools love even more to suck it all up without considering the full facts.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Oh I get it no RD stepped on LameOh dick and he's taken offense and decided to follow them round the boards trashing any thread they post on...
> 
> Haven't you been told off before about cross thread beefs LameOh...



I have made no posts on the Gary Speed thread. An hour ago I spotted RDs rancid post which is doubly offensive given tyhe overwhelmingly respectful manner of that thread. So I have no 'x-thread beef' with Rd. just pointing out his hypocrisy in speaculating and gossipping all round him and then hiding behind 'I could not possibly lower my standards to mere speculation' when it suits him.


----------



## love detective (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> So from what I can gather a white girl and her boyfriend walk past four black girls, something is said, which then causes a commotion and some fisticuffs. Each side claim that racist abuse was thrown their way, which is dismissed in court. From the cctv footage the girls are done for ABH but don't get custodial due to pleading guilty and/or mitigating circumstances. It's acknowledged in court that the boyfriend had used unreasonable force to protect his girlfriend but he escapes punishment for whatever reason.
> 
> So really the story could be reported in the papers as thus... *"Court hears that a violent racist thug provokes a fight with young women resulting in injury to his girlfriend."*
> 
> ...



amazing and absurd at the same time


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> I have made no posts on the Gary Speed thread. An hour ago I spotted RDs rancid post which is doubly offensive given tyhe overwhelmingly respectful manner of that thread. So I have no 'x-thread beef' with Rd. just pointing out his hypocrisy in speaculating and gossipping all round him and then hiding behind 'I could not possibly lower my standards to mere speculation' when it suits him.



Wrong, I said I wasn't going to answer your loaded hypothetical questions without the full facts, and that I'd take the judges opinion over that of the Daily Mail and it's spin. Not quite the same thing is it ? I also note that you immediately followed me over to another unrelated thread earlier, referencing my comments in this thread too. Please quit the creepy stalking. I'm flattered by the attention but I've only a certain amount of hours in the day to respond to shit trolls, and you're way down on the list.


----------



## past caring (Dec 8, 2011)

Live by the sword, die by the sword, you mug.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Good to see the old LiamO back in action. 



GarfieldLeChat said:


> Haven't you been told off before about cross thread beefs LameOh...
> 
> I'd stop this pathetic nonsense now if I were you...



Now, what was that rule about not pissing about with usernames?

And you have the fucking cheek to call him out for 'pathetic nonsense', you daft twat?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So out of 2 and 3?



I dunno....hasn't there been any other women who have done anything this year??


----------



## love detective (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> It's acknowledged in court that the boyfriend had used unreasonable force to protect his girlfriend but he escapes punishment for whatever reason.



Did the court acknowledge that the boyfriend had used unreasonable force? What is your source for this?

The daily mail report (which is where I assume your evidence comes from) states that the judge accepts that the _attackers may have felt_ that unreasonable force had been used against them, but this is different from the court acknowledging that unreasonable force had indeed been used

as to him 'escaping punishment' - the fact that the 4 girls were able to return time and time again, in the face of this 'unreasonable force', to continue the assault indicates that whatever kind of force it was, it wasn't even enough to stop the assault continuing. So not sure how, in this context, it could be considered unreasonable. Insufficient would seem like a more fitting description.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

love detective said:


> liberal racism at its worst
> 
> also re the court criticism of the partner - got a soruce (sic) for this version of events which isn't the mail or re-reported from the mail?


racist ... liberal... you're having a giraffe...

ffs being called a liberal is actually worse than being called a racist...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Good to see the old LiamO back in action.
> 
> Now, what was that rule about not pissing about with usernames?
> 
> And you have the fucking cheek to call him out for 'pathetic nonsense', you daft twat?


fuck off you facist suck up... you know you're on the wrong track if clapham boy supports you... short of nick griffin turning up to help your argument out I can't think of anything worse...


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I also note that you immediately followed me over to another unrelated thread earlier, referencing my comments in this thread too.



I have followed that thread since it started. I did not post as I had nothing to add as it was near done when I returned from my little holiday. I post regularly on the football board. That hardly constitutes stalking does it?


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Now, what was that rule about not pissing about with usernames?
> 
> And you have the fucking cheek to call him out for 'pathetic nonsense', you daft twat?


 
and YOU have the cheek to call out Garf for 'pissing about with usernames'. i could not begin to count the numbert of times you have messed with mine

What was it Madzone called you the other day? Oh yeah... a wannabe spymaster


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> I have followed that thread since it started, as I have many others on the football board. That hardly constitutes stalking does it?


Lib Dem in stalking and fascism shocka... still leading that council LameOH...


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> fuck off you facist suck up... you know you're on the wrong track if clapham boy supports you... short of nick griffin turning up to help your argument out I can't think of anything worse...



You thick cunt. 

I am not on LiamO's side, I am no fan of his, I just find that he's dropped the all new cuddly image to return to his old ways funny. 

Pointing out you're a fucking hypocrite of the highest order, just adds to my amusement.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> and YOU have the cheek to call out Garf for 'pissing about with usernames'. i could not begin to count the numbert of times you have messed with mine
> 
> What was it Madzone called you the other day? Oh yeah... a wannabe spymaster


 see Balhamboy... no good siding with the splitter as soon as he's formed a coalition with you he'll be attacking it's very foundations...


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ffs being called a liberal is actually worse than being called a racist...



Regardless of how it's called, racism is always and clearly worse than liberalism. To say what you say, Garf, is crass nonsense.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Lib Dem in stalking and fascism shocka... still leading that council LameOH...



wtf? wierdo.

The only groups I was ever a member of were Red Action and Anti-Fascist Action. Neither of whom were ever refered to as 'liberals'. You're absolutely fuckin barking boy.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 8, 2011)

Guess who?



> I vote dib lem because I couldn't in all good faith vote Labour, having seen what the Blairiete legacy had done to NuTory and will never vote Tory ...


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Guess who?



oh dear!


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> What was it Madzone called you the other day? Oh yeah... a wannabe spymaster



Back to the cross-thread trolling, brilliant! 

So, what happened to your attempt to be all nice & cuddly?


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

That was the first comment I have addressed to you in many months, saddo - despite you consistently offering little snipes with copius (over)use of ... you even got me at it ^^^^. Please go away and leave me alone you fawning, billy-no-mates, over-the-shoulder, invertebrate, gobshite.

btw one thing I can't work you out... how come you look just like Montgomery Burns but act so much like Smithers? 

You were born in the wrong era old chap. You would have made a first class batman/footman.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 8, 2011)

I've not addressed you nor commented on you for months, until today, with perhaps one exception when you first reinvented yourself as all cuddly, IIRC, I am sure if I don't remember correctly, you'll be able to point me to the posts in question, as I am sure they'll be your records.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> I've not addressed you nor commented on you for months, until today, with perhaps one exception when you first reinvented yourself as all cuddly, IIRC, I am sure if I don't remember correctly, you'll be able to point me to the posts in question, as I am sure they'll be your records.



Or I could just go back to ignoring you. ttfn Smithers.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Or I could just go back to ignoring you. ttfn Smithers.



Or you could just fuck off completely.

Although, that would curtail my entertainment.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> I have followed that thread since it started. I did not post as I had nothing to add as it was near done when I returned from my little holiday. I post regularly on the football board. That hardly constitutes stalking does it?



I wasn't on about that thread, but while we're on the subject I notice you've brought up one of my posts in _yet another_ separate thread now. I'm beginning to think you might actually be a bit disturbed.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Back to the cross-thread trolling, brilliant!
> 
> So, what happened to your attempt to be all nice & cuddly?



Does he have a rep for this kind of thing then ? Can't say LiamO has ever been on my radar until today.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Does he have a rep for this kind of thing then ? Can't say LiamO has ever been on my radar until today.



He's been at it since he first turned-up, he takes it far too seriously TBH, as his real life mate, Causally Red, has pointed out to him on a number of occasions.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Does he have a rep for this kind of thing then ? Can't say LiamO has ever been on my radar until today.


god yeah... hence lameOH


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Guess who?


care to quote my more recent response to this misquoted post butchers or have you gone down to the Ernesto/editor selective quoteathon route entirely these days you fucking mug..


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

Well you either voted for them or you didn't


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Well you either voted for them or you didn't



If Garf lied once why should his more recent postings be believed?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Well you either voted for them or you didn't


whihc as I said at the time is my own business and no one elses...

really this fucking cheerleading of political parties of any flavour is fucking disgusting... what happened to the old idea that who you voted for was your own choice between you and your conscience...

these days thanks to twats above if you vote for the wrong party against the group think then you are shunned ostricised and treated like scum...

I mean look at the derision anyone on here got after the hung parliament...

what is seriously fucked up about left wingers is the continual attempts to fragment groups into smaller and smaller parts diluting their message ability and indeed credibility with each iteration...

that and the I'm far more wadical than thou...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> If Garf lied once why should his more recent postings be believed?


or indeed any of them...


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> If Garf lied once why should his more recent postings be believed?


I am not sure he lies, he just seems to say whatever comes off the top of his head, I have never in my life seen anyone contradict them self as much and as often as he does.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I am not sure he lies, he just seems to say whatever comes off the top of his head, I have never in my life seen anyone contradict them self as much and as often as he does.


judge me on what I said today and my actions tomorrow not on the past which cannot be changed...

you should try it...


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> really this fucking cheerleading of political parties of any flavour is fucking disgusting... what happened to the old idea that who you voted for was your own choice between you and your conscience...



... and the internet, obviously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> whihc as I said at the time is my own business and no one elses...
> 
> really this fucking cheerleading of political parties of any flavour is fucking disgusting... what happened to the old idea that who you voted for was your own choice between you and your conscience...


oh dear, there's really nothing wrong with saying who you voted for.
only twats spin that line.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> judge me on what I said today and my actions tomorrow not on the past which cannot be changed...
> 
> you should try it...



I would give it a day tops before someone gets to lob this one back in your face


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ...or have you gone down to the Ernesto/editor selective quoteathon route


That sounds like a nice place for a caravan holiday.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh boo fucking hoo, are you lot really believing the account of this incident as reported in the Daily Mail over the full facts which the judge has heard in a court of law ?  There'll be a lot more to this than has been reported in that hate rag for the judge to let them walk free ffs.



video fucking staged then ?


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> who's trying to justify the action?
> 
> only you it appears...
> 
> ...



will you stop talking fucking shite  for 2 seconds and answer him ? That video clearly shows those 4 following their victim down the street and then attacking . They kick her repeatedly in the head . We all know the Daily Mail is a piece of shite . The actual issue here is the manner in which the two cases can and will be used by racists to promote their shite .

And the man your calling a racist most certainly isnt . Please stop pulling " facts" from your hole .


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice weather we're having.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 8, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> will you stop talking fucking shite for 2 seconds and answer him ? That video clearly shows those 4 following their victim down the street and then attacking . They kick her repeatedly in the head . We all know the Daily Mail is a piece of shite . The actual issue here is the manner in which the two cases can and will be used by racists to promote their shite .
> 
> And the man your calling a racist most certainly isnt . Please stop pulling " facts" from your hole .


it doesn't show the original altercation however or the conversation it shows the actions afterward.

Don't get me wrong I'm not saying their actions are ok, I'm saying that for any judge to have let them off it will not be primarly because they are muslim girls who don't usually drink...

Frankly I think you give far to much credence to racists...

well if shit like this didn't happen then racists would what exactly... learn the error of their ways and start treating all humans as well humans...

give over and do me a favour mate...


----------



## krink (Dec 8, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I dunno....hasn't there been any other women who have done anything this year??



dunno if it was this year but we had a woman who was caught on camera pissing on a kid's grave in sunderland cemetary.

edit - wasn't a kid's grave


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 8, 2011)

OK, Ive counted to ten and calmed down . Here are some nice buns .






The question is do we use them as ammunition in a pointless fight..or do we have a nice cup of tea with them . I vote tea .


----------



## krink (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/local/i_m_not_ashamed_1_1105345

my word it was five years ago, time flys etc etc


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 8, 2011)

Sunderland...almost as classy as Las Vegas


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 8, 2011)

It's been 42 pages and so I figured I'd go see if the thread was a bun fight.   Seems I missed it 

Maybe I should read more more than one page, possibly the first page....

Nah - that would be totally un-U75


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> It's been 42 pages and so I figured I'd go see if the thread was a bun fight. Seems I missed it
> 
> Maybe I should read more more than one page, possibly the first page....
> 
> Nah - that would be totally un-U75


Hang around, it probably hasn't finished yet.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Hang around, it probably hasn't finished yet.



I totally laughed aloud - it's be ages.  Thanks.


----------



## panpete (Dec 8, 2011)

spirals said:


> That's true to a certain extent, there comes a point when you are responsible for the nasty things you say though, she isn't her parents puppet, she is capable of making her own decisons and opinions by now though surely?


When peoples' parents bad influences are dyed in the wool, often  they are not even conscious theyare acting them out, let alone  change the bad habits.


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 8, 2011)

LiamO said:


> daily mail frothing aside.
> 
> I watched the video too.
> 
> ...



If we lock up people for drunken posts on FB about riots than I'm sure we can find room for this lot of pondlife. It was a sustained and vicious racist attack that was unprovoked and the attackers showed no remorse in court. If they were 4 EDL lads against a Muslim you would agree with me.


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ok got a soruce for this version of events which isn't the mail or re-reported from the mail... cos until then it's a dubious them immigrants and darkies story from a paper know for it's like of making dubious them immigrants and darkie stories since it's inception...
> 
> Just saying there's bound to be more to it than this...
> 
> ...



What a magnificently pathetic post.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Hang around, it probably hasn't finished yet.


yeh we're due a 90 page effort before the end of the year


----------



## LiamO (Dec 8, 2011)

If they were lads (or indeed if they were experienced fighters) they would have done considerably more damage in much less time.

Your comparison does not stand up.

And nor should those two young fellas have been jailed over the facebook 'riot' that never was... nor indeed the scotish loyalist who posted nasty things about us taigs, or angry tram lady etc.

 Q. Are you suggesting that these wrongs would be righted somehow by jailing a bunch of pissed-up girls who made some very poor decisions?

Q. What would be gained by jailing them? They have already been shamed in front of the whole country. Should they be jailed as some perverse act of political balance? That's not justice.

I would be against custodial sentencing wherever possible and much more in favour of some form of community restorative justice. hth.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 9, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> What a magnificently pathetic post.


You're say that has never happened ever.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2011)

I think he is!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2011)

You fucking clown.


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 9, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> You're say that has never happened ever.



you gonna educate me about racist attacks then Bobo?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 9, 2011)

your funny...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




You Neptunians


----------



## john x (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like she made bail this morning!

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/ne..._of_racist_rant_on_Croydon_tram_granted_bail/

The BNP will never stop crowing about this! 

john x

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/news/localnews/9416188.Woman_accused_of_racist_rant_on_Croydon_tram_granted_bail/

The BNP will never stop crowing about this


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2011)

> Emma West, the suspected tram racist ...



What levels of doubt are there?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 13, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> What levels of doubt are there?


They're just covering their backs for legal reasons.


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


>





"you're not brittish, you're green!"


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> Looks like she made bail this morning!
> 
> http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/ne..._of_racist_rant_on_Croydon_tram_granted_bail/
> 
> ...


tbf, the original decision to remand her was pretty Barking.


----------



## john x (Dec 13, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> tbf, the original decision to remand her was pretty Barking.



Yes I agree, but that won't stop the BNP claiming that it was a combination of their legal support and the righteous anger of the white population that forced her release.

john x


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Dec 13, 2011)

another vile video


----------



## Structaural (Dec 13, 2011)

Another one, got a bit violent this one:


----------



## Structaural (Dec 13, 2011)

heh


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a real-life meme.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> Yes I agree, but that won't stop the BNP claiming that it was a combination of their legal support and the righteous anger of the white population that forced her release.
> 
> john x


tbf, that puts more blame on the properly scatty remand decision of the original judge / magistrate than it does on the BNP.

It's certainly not a reason to _keep _her in remand.


----------



## john x (Dec 13, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> tbf, that puts more blame on the properly scatty remand decision of the original judge / magistrate than it does on the BNP.
> 
> It's certainly not a reason to _keep _her in remand.



So you DON'T think the BNP will try and claim it was they who got her released?

john x


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> So you DON'T think the BNP will try and claim it was they who got her released?
> 
> john x


I think that's irrelevant to the appropriateness of the current or original remand decisions.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

xes said:


> "you're not brittish, you're green!"



and Neptunian


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and Neptunian


they should all get back to where they came from on the next spaceship shaped like a common fruit which may be grown in their homeland


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

sam/phallocrat said:


> another vile video




er, isn't he the only person on the bus?


----------



## john x (Dec 13, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> I think that's irrelevant to the appropriateness of the current or original remand decisions.


Did anyone say it was relevant?

john x


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, isn't he the only person on the bus?


bless you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

xes said:


> bless you



what?


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2011)

That's the idea of the video, he's the only person on the bus. He's taking the piss out of the tram video.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

xes said:


> That's the idea of the video, he's the only person on the bus. He's taking the piss out of the tram video.



well that's what I thought, but I thought whoever posted it took it seriously 

I think you posted it 

bollox to this, I'm going for a pint


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> Did anyone say it was relevant?
> 
> john x


Well, then.



mrs quoad said:


> tbf, that puts more blame on the properly scatty remand decision of the original judge / magistrate than it does on the BNP.
> 
> It's certainly not a reason to _keep _her in remand.


----------



## Garek (Dec 14, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Another one, got a bit violent this one:




Big fail when she fell over


----------



## TopCat (Dec 14, 2011)

I think lobbing her off the bus was reasonable.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Another one, got a bit violent this one:




I've seen that bloke around town. I recognise the RAF tunic.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I think lobbing her off the bus was reasonable.



Knocking her out would've been reasonable.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 14, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Knocking her out would've been reasonable.


I dunno. It would have been ugly and bleak.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Knocking her out would've been reasonable.


surely even you don't believe this? revol8-style hyperbole surely?


----------



## chazegee (Dec 14, 2011)

Mhhh, shouldn't have gone to prison, it's as if she uttered some ghastly forbidden secret.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Knocking her out would've been reasonable.


You* can not* injure someone because they're being an annoying gobshite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2011)

of course not.
i've never been knocked out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You* can not* injure someone because they're being an annoying gobshite.


 
What about David Cameron and other politicians?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> of course not.
> i've never been knocked out.



yet


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You* can not* injure someone because they're being an annoying gobshite.



She was being a bit more than annoying. She physically attacked him, ffs!

Knocking her out would have been a trifle OTT, but he was well within his rights to defend himself.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 15, 2011)

In a situation like that I would feel no remorse to smacking her in her chops, seriously.  All this bollox about 'you never hit a woman' is bullshit, like it or not some people deserve a little slap now and again.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 3, 2012)

emma west bailed until feb 17. also charged with racially aggravated public order offence with intent to cause Fear or provocation of violence. her family and lawyers had to ask the bnp etc to NOT turn up but luckily britain first will be 'monitoring the situation.' crivvens!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16394046

Bailed on the condition that she does not travel on a tram within Croydon and Sutton.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2012)

taking it to crown as well.

I prdict a three ring circus with Ringmaster tommy robinson and various bnp sadcases having a massive facebook campaign of solidarity


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm generally fully against violence of any sort, but I wouldn't have condemned the fella for decking her.  She, apparently unprovoked, repeatedly called him a cunt, brought his race into it, and then physically attacked him.  If I did that, then I'd not be surprised to receive a smack in the mouth.

I wonder if people would be so shocked by the suggestion if she'd been a bloke?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2012)

.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2012)

Sterilise the bitch live on Channel 4

They need the ratings for something tasteless having lost the crown to 5


----------



## john x (Jan 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> taking it to crown as well.
> 
> I prdict a three ring circus with Ringmaster tommy robinson and various bnp sadcases having a massive facebook campaign of solidarity



Tommy Robinson/EDL won't support her as British Freedom Party has taken a position not to support her as they know she is BNP*.

john x

* as in a BNP campaign rather than a BNP member.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2012)

I almost bumped into "vicious tram" lady today. We share the same GP practice it seems. She was getting lots of sideways looks in the waiting room.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been away a few days so apols if this has been posted elsewhere... I did a search, but the word 'racist' brings up far too many results here 

Another racist nutjob woman on the railways, this time on the Central Line...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 7, 2012)

What is it with white folks on public transport?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2012)

I blames sleb culcha.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2012)

What a horrible woman.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What a horrible woman.


 Unless, of course she's "working class". In that case, she's probably marginalised, misunderstood, suffering brutally under ConDem cuts and/or mentally ill etc etc


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 7, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Unless, of course she's "working class". In that case, she's probably marginalised, misunderstood, suffering brutally under ConDem cuts and/or mentally ill etc etc


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


>


 Mark my words, there will be somebody cropping up to defend her or put her rant "in context". Angry woman, that is, not Janeaway.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 7, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Unless, of course she's "working class". In that case, she's probably marginalised, misunderstood, suffering brutally under ConDem cuts and/or mentally ill etc etc


You just can't stop your inner shit from showing eh?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2012)

TopCat said:


> You just can't stop your inner shit from showing eh?


 I guarantee you, if this woman was a toff, you'd be all over her like a rash


----------



## xes (Feb 7, 2012)

what a gobshite cunt she is. Hope she faces public hummiliation on a scale unprecidented.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2012)

xes said:


> what a gobshite cunt she is. Hope she faces public hummiliation on a scale unprecidented.


 
She'll be another poster girl for the right wit loons and there will be a big hubbub about it for a few days, freedom of speech will get a mention and then it will all die down. Until the next one and then there will be opinion pieces on "what's the big fuss all about" and more weeping and gnashing of teeth. Eventually, hopefully, mankind will have been consumed by fear and self loathing and we shall all implode.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> What is it with white folks on public transport?


Londoners


----------



## xes (Feb 7, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> She'll be another poster girl for the right wit loons and there will be a big hubbub about it for a few days, freedom of speech will get a mention and then it will all die down. Until the next one and then there will be opinion pieces on "what's the big fuss all about" and more weeping and gnashing of teeth. Eventually, hopefully, mankind will have been consumed by fear and self loathing and we shall all implode.


she may well become some sort of pin up (or stamp on) girl for some right wing racist fucko organisation, but that's just as good as public humilliation for most people. She'd probably revel in it, and think that she's martyring herself for the English folk of this green and pleasant land, but in reality, 99% of the population will think that she's a cunt.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2012)

xes said:


> she may well become some sort of pin up (or stamp on) girl for some right wing racist fucko organisation, but that's just as good as public humilliation for most people. She'd probably revel in it, and think that she's martyring herself for the English folk of this green and pleasant land, but in reality, 99% of the population will think that she's a cunt.


 
I wonder if the current proliferation of these incidents is simply because clever people film it and upload or has there always been a similar amount of fuckwittery on public transport?

She'll probably get her own late night chat show


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 7, 2012)

surely it's possible to realise that someone yelling out racist rants on a bus might not be in the most healthy frame of mind even if they're a cunt. it's not about excusing racism but surely it's quite obvious that people who yell shit on buses aren't bastions of sanity.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 8, 2012)

T & P said:


> I've been away a few days so apols if this has been posted elsewhere... I did a search, but the word 'racist' brings up far too many results here
> 
> Another racist nutjob woman on the railways, this time on the Central Line...




They arrested her, she's from Romford lol.


> A 42-year-old from Romford was arrested on suspicion of racially aggravated common assault and a racially aggravated public order offence.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16932948


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> surely it's possible to realise that someone yelling out racist rants on a bus might not be in the most healthy frame of mind even if they're a cunt. it's not about excusing racism but surely it's quite obvious that people who yell shit on buses aren't bastions of sanity.


 
Sure, they aren't perhaps functioning on all cylinders. With that in mind, is it possible to address racism in itself as a mental illness?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Sure, they aren't perhaps functioning on all cylinders. With that in mind, is it possible to address racism in itself as a mental illness?


 
no. because there's a difference between being a cunt and just being nuts. saying it's a mental illness gives real scum a get-out. i'm as anti-fash a they come but i don't think ridiculing nutters is the way to do it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

T & P said:


> I've been away a few days so apols if this has been posted elsewhere... I did a search, but the word 'racist' brings up far too many results here
> 
> Another racist nutjob woman on the railways, this time on the Central Line...




Fancy people of varying nationalities being on the transport system of the capital of Britain.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Sure, they aren't perhaps functioning on all cylinders. With that in mind, is it possible to address racism in itself as a mental illness?


Yes, like they treated opposition to the regime in the USSR as mental illness.


----------



## Schmeegal (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2012)

brilliant


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 8, 2012)

Somebody was almost sick on me on the 277 bus the other night.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Schmeegal said:


>



He won the lottery, and then died the next day.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2012)

That would be the threesome from hell...


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2012)

Is that Catherine Tate?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Is that Catherine Tate?


 no, tis racist tube woman


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

it's been removed from youtube. anyone got a link to it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (Feb 8, 2012)

I think all these public transport rants are a viral campaign building up to the opening ceremony of the Olympics when a fleet of Routemasters enter the stadium unloading their vociferous occupants to a rousing chorus of we want our country back!


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> no. because there's a difference between being a cunt and just being nuts. saying it's a mental illness gives real scum a get-out. i'm as anti-fash a they come but i don't think ridiculing nutters is the way to do it.


 
Well, if she is mentally ill, I apologise. Not my intention to ridicule. You come across it so often, it get's difficult to differentiate between of sound mind and not.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2012)

It is possible some of those people actually have some mental issues. I do believe however the majority of them are just cunts, and the least they deserve is scorn. In hard times immigrants and minority groups are _always_ made targets by certain knuckle-dragging types, and even if public exposure and and legal prosecution cannot change their mindset, we can at least try to ensure as many of them as possible keep their vile shite to themselves while in public.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

T & P said:


> It is possible some of those people actually have some mental issues. I do believe however the majority of them are just cunts, and the least they deserve is scorn. In hard times immigrants and minority groups are _always_ made targets by certain knuckle-dragging types, and even if public exposure and and legal prosecution cannot change their mindset, we can at least try to ensure as many of them as possible keep their vile shite to themselves while in public.


 
Brain injury's also a possibility


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, if she is mentally ill, I apologise. Not my intention to ridicule. You come across it so often, it get's difficult to differentiate between of sound mind and not.


Why are you making excuses for her?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

I wasn't aware I was?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why are you making excuses for her?


 
Maybe because if she has got mental health issues or a brain injury, she can't stop herself?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I wasn't aware I was?


It's just that you came in preemptively attacking people for defending her on the basis of being w/c or mentally ill or potentially putting stuff 'in context' - no one obliged you, and now you appear to be doing what you preemptively accused others of.




			
				You said:
			
		

> Unless, of course she's "working class". In that case, she's probably marginalised, misunderstood, suffering brutally under ConDem cuts and/or mentally ill etc etc


 



			
				You said:
			
		

> Mark my words, there will be somebody cropping up to defend her or put her rant "in context". Angry woman, that is, not Janeaway.


 



			
				guess who? said:
			
		

> Well, if she is mentally ill, I apologise. Not my intention to ridicule. You come across it so often, it get's difficult to differentiate between of sound mind and not.


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

or, she's just a right wing racist fucking bitch who'd had a few too many to be able to function in the real world.....


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe because if she has got mental health issues or a brain injury, she can't stop herself?


But putting stuff 'in context' - esp where mental health is concerned apparently -  is _verboten_. krtek a houby said so.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2012)

What really annoys me about that poster is the american usage of 'low class' to denote mannerless mouthiness and belligerence. Class as a behavioural trait. Fuck off


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It's just that you came in preemptively attacking people for defending her on the basis of being w/c or mentally ill or potentially putting stuff 'in context' - no one obliged you, and now you appear to be doing what you preemptively accused others of.


 
I wasn't aware I was?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Where's the posh racist gone?  Can't seem to find that video


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's the posh racist gone? Can't seem to find that video


 
That Prince Philip has acres of his gaffes on film


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> That Prince Philip has acres of his gaffes on film


 


Not those particular ones

The posh one on the tube


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not those particular ones
> 
> The posh one on the tube


 
Posh people don't use public transport, Minnie


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I wasn't aware I was?


then perhaps you have a mental illness


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

so should we all racist or homophobic public rants be tolerated because the person _might _be mentally ill?? what nonsense.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> then perhaps you have a mental illness


 
I suffer from depression, so indeed I do. But this thread isn't about me, less you and your chum see fit to make it so.

She may well be mentally ill etc - which I sympathise with - but racism is racism. I do wonder why certain types of mental illness should manifest themselves in racist outbursts. What do you think, Mr Utan?


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> so should we all racist or homophobic public rants be tolerated because the person _might _be mentally ill?? what nonsense.


but we have to love them, becasue they might not know what they are doing, bless them and their funny ways... They're obviously suffering...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Posh people don't use public transport, Minnie


 
Course they do.  They even have their own station


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> but we have to love them, becasue they might not know what they are doing, bless them and their funny ways... They're obviously suffering...


 
enabler!


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Course they do. They even have their own station


 
Is it on the Jubilee Line?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I suffer from depression, so indeed I do. But this thread isn't about me, less you and your chum see fit to make it so.
> 
> She may well be mentally ill etc - which I sympathise with - but racism is racism. I do wonder why certain types of mental illness should manifest themselves in racist outbursts. What do you think, Mr Utan?


i think perroquet's comment is bang on the money


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Is it on the Jubilee Line?


 
No, the Victoria Line, but you can't see it on maps as it's hidden


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> enabler!


Oh no, I just think that everyone who is a racist cunt is mentally unstable, it's the only reasonable way to think.


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


 
is that carpet!!!


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

naah, her Maj's Vag is just unfurling....


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> naah, her Maj's Vag is just unfurling....


 
oh. must be hard to get those tiger stripes just so.


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

easy to do with the right lawnmower.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I suffer from depression, so indeed I do. But this thread isn't about me, less you and your chum see fit to make it so.
> 
> She may well be mentally ill etc - which I sympathise with - but racism is racism. I do wonder why certain types of mental illness should manifest themselves in racist outbursts. What do you think, Mr Utan?


 
Brain injury and impulsive behaviour



> The best moment came as Barnes was checking out video games at Wal-Mart. Just then, an overweight African American woman walked by. And Barnes, who is white, said nothing. None of the impulsive, loud comments about her behind or her race that have gotten him in trouble since his injury. Just a once-up-and-down glance and a smirk. Then, only after she was out of earshot, he uttered one quick comment: "Two sacks of potatoes. No, 2.75 sacks."
> 
> Shannon celebrated Barnes's success: "Did you see that?" he said proudly.
> 
> ...


 
Now you could say that he was racist before the incident, but didn't express it. He may also have been racist whilst a young lad, but had grown up in later years and just reverted to being a racist. If he had been a racist whilst younger, that doesn't mean he was a racist all his life.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> is that carpet!!!


 
No, it's wooden floors.  I remember the wooden floors.  Used to get my heels stuck in them


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brain injury and impulsive behaviour
> 
> 
> 
> Now you could say that he was racist before the incident, but didn't express it. He may also have been racist whilst a young lad, but had grown up in later years and just reverted to being a racist. If he had been a racist whilst younger, that doesn't mean he was a racist all his lift.


So, everyone who is vocally racist should now be cared for becasue they are mentally retarded? Or is it that a small handful of people who have mental problems express this via vocal tics.

So, my right wing racist fuck "mates" are all just retarded. Great, I'll let them know.

Why is this woman, not just an absolute cunt? Why the fuck are people jumping in to defend her like this? Do we have her medical background, has it been suggested by any of the papers running the story, that she has a history of mental illness? No. So we should presume that she is just, an ordinary, run of the mill, fucking cunt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> So, everyone who is vocally racist should now be cared for becasue they are mentally retarded? Or is it that a small handful of people who have mental problems express this via vocal tics.
> 
> So, my right wing racist fuck "mates" are all just retarded. Great, I'll let them know.
> 
> Why is this woman, not just an absolute cunt? Why the fuck are people jumping in to defend her like this? Do we have her medical background, has it been suggested by any of the papers running the story, that she has a history of mental illness? No. So we should presume that she is just, an ordinary, run of the mill, fucking cunt.


 
Have you looked up the definition of mental retardation?

Are you saying people who suffer a TBI are mentally retarded?  

PS:  I'm not jumping in to defend her at all

If she has no mental illness or brain injury, then indeed, I have absolutely no problem in calling her a cunt


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> So, everyone who is vocally racist should now be cared for becasue they are mentally retarded? Or is it that a small handful of people who have mental problems express this via vocal tics.
> 
> So, my right wing racist fuck "mates" are all just retarded. Great, I'll let them know.
> 
> Why is this woman, not just an absolute cunt? Why the fuck are people jumping in to defend her like this? Do we have her medical background, has it been suggested by any of the papers running the story, that she has a history of mental illness? No. So we should presume that she is just, an ordinary, run of the mill, fucking cunt.


no one's defending her, xes, calm the fuck down. people might think you're mental


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> PS: I'm not jumping in to defend her at all
> 
> If she has no mental illness or brain injury, then indeed, I have absolutely no problem in calling her a cunt


 
not having a go and not saying you are defending her, but what point are you trying to make by posting stuff about brain injury?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> not having a go and not saying you are defending her, but what point are you trying to make by posting stuff about brain injury?


i thought it was obvious - sometimes people behave anti-socially because of a brain-injury, rather than because they're a git.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> not having a go and not saying you are defending her, but what point are you trying to make by posting stuff about brain injury?


 
Because there's more than one video/person being shown on this thread.  All I'm saying is, just because first woman may be a racist because of her outburst, it doesn't mean that every person you see in the street behaving in a similar manner is a racist.  Some of them may have something wrong with them.  I'm talking in general, not about the original woman


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought it was obvious - sometimes people behave anti-socially because of a brain-injury, rather than because they're a git.


 
My b/f called a black security guard a fucking nazi cunt the other day.  

I was almost relieved that's all he called him.  Was totally embarrassing though


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

i get that. but are you saying that it should change our reaction to these kinds of public rants?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> i get that. but are you saying that it should change our reaction to these kinds of public rants?


 
Not at all.  Vile behavious is vile behaviour.  If, however, people that behave like this do have mental health issues or a brain injury, then prison is probably not the best place for them.  They need professional help to curb their behaviour


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

i'm not sure prison is the best place for anyone voicing an opinion, no matter how vile or drunken the rant is


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe public transport needs more conductors, inspectors, ushers whatever. Keep people reassured.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Maybe public transport needs more conductors, inspectors, ushers whatever. Keep people reassured.


reassured about what?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not sure prison is the best place for anyone voicing an opinion, no matter how vile or drunken the rant is


 
True.  Not the best place for a lot of people considering the reoffending rate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> reassured about what?


 
Quite.  Maybe he plans on having a conductor in every tube carriage to keep an eye on bad behaviour?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quite. Maybe he plans on having a conductor in every tube carriage to keep an eye on bad behaviour?


and would that stop anyone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True. Not the best place for a lot of people considering the reoffending rate


well, reoffending isn't the point, the appropriateness of sending people to prison for talking shite is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and would that stop anyone?


 
No.  They'd probably just get on to their little radio and get the police come to the next station, by which time, bad behaviour would have probably calmed down


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> well, reoffending isn't the point, the appropriateness of sending people to prison for talking shite is.


 
I know, but lots of people on here want her banged up anyway


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and would that stop anyone?


  It may be a deterrent in some cases. When I was a young fella, we had conductors and inspectors on the buses. Sure, we got up to mischief but not to the extent we see today.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Maybe public transport needs more conductors, inspectors, ushers whatever. Keep people reassured.



There is a passenger alarm to alert the driver if someone is injured, becomes I'll, is being abused/attacked etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No. They'd probably just get on to their little radio and get the police come to the next station, by which time, bad behaviour would have probably calmed down


the police are usually too busy dealing with disputes above ground to be bothered with another one underground


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> It may be a deterrent in some cases. When I was a young fella, we had conductors and inspectors on the buses. Sure, we got up to mischief but not to the extent we see today.


pfffffftt


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> There is a passenger alarm to alert the driver if someone is injured, becomes I'll, is being abused/attacked etc.


 
You're hardly going to pull that for someone mouthing off on public transport.  Think of the rage of all those commuters who would be late for work

You're not supposed to pull them 'til you're in a station anyway


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> the police are usually too busy dealing with disputes above ground to be bothered with another one underground



It isn't the same police.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> It may be a deterrent in some cases. When I was a young fella, we had conductors and inspectors on the buses. Sure, we got up to mischief but not to the extent we see today.


 
They have cameras now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It isn't the same police.


 
London Transport police are all busy assisting those ticket inspectors


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're hardly going to pull that for someone mouthing off on public transport.  Think of the rage of all those commuters who would be late for work
> 
> You're not supposed to pull them 'til you're in a station anyway



Huh? You can pull them whenever you like. It's for when you're not in a station. When you're in a station you can exit the tube/train and speak with station staff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Huh? You can pull them whenever you like. It's for when you're not in a station. When you're in a station you can exit the tube/train and speak with station staff.


 
Yes, but it's better to pull them when you're in/near a station so help can be more easily obtained and you're not stuck in a tunnel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Huh? You can pull them whenever you like. It's for when you're not in a station. When you're in a station you can exit the tube/train and speak with station staff.


 
Right, I had my doubts as I've not been on the tube for months, so decided to google 



> In an emergency, use the passenger emergency alarm. Move away from any immediate danger, remain calm, open windows for ventilation and wait for instructions from a member of staff or the emergency services
> *If you feel unwell, seek help at the next station - don't use the passenger alarm between stops. Staff can assist you more quickly at the station*
> Only use the passenger alarm in a real emergency (eg if someone collapses). If any part of the train is at the platform, the train will stop. If the train is between stations, the driver will continue to the next station where assistance will be available


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> no one's defending her, xes, calm the fuck down. people might think you're mental


So nobody on here is making excuses for her, saying that it's not her fault and she may have mental problems? That's sticking up for her in my book, and is the reason that I hated detective boy, as he was always "excusing" actions of scum pigs, but never actually condoning, nor defending them. Same thing innit.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> So nobody on here is making excuses for her, saying that it's not her fault and she may have mental problems? That's sticking up for her in my book...


Find someone saying that please.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They have cameras now.


 
They do but it's not a physical presence, the same way a person in uniform is.


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Find someone saying that please.





> surely it's possible to realise that someone yelling out racist rants on a bus might not be in the most healthy frame of mind even if they're a cunt. it's not about excusing racism but surely it's quite obvious that people who yell shit on buses aren't bastions of sanity.


 


> Brain injury's also a possibility


 


> Maybe because if she has got mental health issues or a brain injury, she can't stop herself?


 
pardon me for taking these as I see them, but this looks like people making excuses for some racist CUNT being a racist cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> pardon me for taking these as I see them, but this looks like people making excuses for some racist CUNT being a racist cunt.


No - you're not reading the thread properly and being excitable and shouty  - missing the wider points being made along the way.


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No - you're not reading the thread properly and being excitable and shouty - missing the wider points being made along the way.


What wider points? This woman is a racist cunt and deserves a brick to the face. That's the only point to be made here. Oh no, she may have been dropped as a baby 

and if I can't get shouty on here, where _can_ I get shouty?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but it's better to pull them when you're in/near a station so help can be more easily obtained and you're not stuck in a tunnel



Depends what the problem is. If someone is being violently assaulted surely it's better to forewarn the driver so he can radio ahead for assistance than hang tight until the next platform where the assailant can make good their exit.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> What wider points? This woman is a racist cunt and deserves a brick to the face. That's the only point to be made here. Oh no, she may have been dropped as a baby
> 
> and if I can't get shouty on here, where _can_ I get shouty?


Get shouty about the right arguments then - all the things that you're getting pointlessly hectoring about have been clarified or expanded on in the later posts.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2012)

Come back Curtis Sliwa, all is forgiven


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, I had my doubts as I've not been on the tube for months, so decided to google



You highlighted one out of three.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but it's better to pull them when you're in/near a station so help can be more easily obtained and you're not stuck in a tunnel



The other point is you wouldn't be stuck in a tunnel. The driver doesn't just slam on the anchors and come running through the carriages. All he can do is drive to the next station but you're forewarning him to call forward for medical or police assistance is all.


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not at all. Vile behavious is vile behaviour. If, however, people that behave like this do have mental health issues or a brain injury, then prison is probably not the best place for them. They need professional help to curb their behaviour


 
obviously a mentally ill person shouldn't go to prison for racist ranting. didn't realise someone had suggested it. 
certain mental illnesses can make people do a vast range of unpleasant, anti-social and criminal things. i'm just not sure why it's being brought up in this particular case. 

if i hear about someone getting stabbed i don't jump to mental illness or brain damage.


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> obviously a mentally ill person shouldn't go to prison for racist ranting. didn't realise someone had suggested it.
> certain mental illnesses can make people do a vast range of unpleasant, anti-social and criminal things. i'm just not sure why it's being brought up in this particular case.
> 
> if i hear about someone getting stabbed i don't jump to mental illness or brain damage.


you've been away from here for way too long.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Depends what the problem is. If someone is being violently assaulted surely it's better to forewarn the driver so he can radio ahead for assistance than hang tight until the next platform where the assailant can make good their exit.


 
Yeah, I think maybe it's changed.  Wasn't it a case of it only used to be a pull lever alarm, but now you can speak to the driver, so the driver is able to continue if he sees fit, whereas before, the alarm would be pulled, and the driver would stop wherever he was and come through the carriages to find out what the problem was? 

I could be totally wrong on this though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

xes said:


> What wider points? This woman is a racist cunt and deserves a brick to the face. That's the only point to be made here. Oh no, she may have been dropped as a baby
> 
> and if I can't get shouty on here, where _can_ I get shouty?


 
You're supposed to type in CAPITALS if you're shouting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Come back Curtis Sliwa, all is forgiven


 
They didn't last long either.  People just felt embarrassed for them, although I'm sure women late at night felt reassured


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The other point is you wouldn't be stuck in a tunnel. The driver doesn't just slam on the anchors and come running through the carriages. All he can do is drive to the next station but you're forewarning him to call forward for medical or police assistance is all.


 
In fact, I'm sure I'm right about there being no intercom between passengers and driver as I remember on a few occasions, albeit years and years ago, driver stopping the train and strolling through the carriages asking if someone had pulled the emergency alarm.  (No slamming on the anchors and running mind, just a nice casual stroll)


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I think maybe it's changed. Wasn't it a case of it only used to be a pull lever alarm, but now you can speak to the driver, so the driver is able to continue if he sees fit, whereas before, the alarm would be pulled, and the driver would stop wherever he was and come through the carriages to find out what the problem was?
> 
> I could be totally wrong on this though


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> In fact, I'm sure I'm right about there being no intercom between passengers and driver as I remember on a few occasions, albeit years and years ago, driver stopping the train and strolling through the carriages asking if someone had pulled the emergency alarm. (No slamming on the anchors and running mind, just a nice casual stroll)


 
There is an intercom but the driver has to attend to it regardless as he has a key that is needed to reset it. I'm speaking about the tube here, obs mainline trains often have staff on board who can attend which the tube doesn't.

Anyway, this image should clear matters up! 







The bit which is difficult to read says 'pull handle to alert driver'. No instruction as to when.

There obviously was a time when there was no intercom, mind. The system is very old!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> There is an intercom but the driver has to attend to it regardless as he has a key that is needed to reset it. I'm speaking about the tube here, obs mainline trains often have staff on board who can attend which the tube doesn't.
> 
> Anyway, this image should clear matters up!
> 
> ...


 




Exactly, so when there wasn't an intercom, the driver probably stopped there and then (from what I remember!)


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're supposed to type in CAPITALS if you're shouting


 
that doesn't answer his or my questions though. still confused.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> that doesn't answer his or my questions though. still confused.


 
I've forgotten what your question was.  Sorry


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

> obviously a mentally ill person shouldn't go to prison for racist ranting. didn't realise someone had suggested it.
> certain mental illnesses can make people do a vast range of unpleasant, anti-social and criminal things. *i'm just not sure why it's being brought up in this particular case. *
> 
> if i hear about someone getting stabbed i don't jump to mental illness or brain damage.


 
the question implied  here. again, not having a go. just confused.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> obviously a mentally ill person shouldn't go to prison for racist ranting. didn't realise someone had suggested it.
> certain mental illnesses can make people do a vast range of unpleasant, anti-social and criminal things. i'm just not sure why it's being brought up in this particular case.
> 
> *if i hear about someone getting stabbed i don't jump to mental illness or brain damage*.


 
Even if the only reason that they were in a position to stab someone was because they had been kicked out of a secure mental hospital to be cared for in the community?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> the question implied here. again, not having a go. just confused.


 
This thread brought up other questions.  It's not just about the woman in the OP.  Threads get derailed.  You should know that by now!


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 8, 2012)

i'm all for derailment. this wasn't that. 

nevermind.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly, so when there wasn't an intercom, the driver probably stopped there and then (from what I remember!)


 
We're discussing the present day, not 1948.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

more dickheads on trains:


----------



## doctoorwhat (Feb 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> NSFW as it's horrible and sweary
> 
> poor kid has no chance with a mum like that




Poor sod


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> more dickheads on trains:




Wondered when this would appear on urban!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> more dickheads on trains:




Thought that was a spoof at one point, a bit surreal. 

He was wrong not to take the bag as well though. Unattended bags cause security alerts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

they're both dickheads. i found the bloke's shrieks of outrage quite amusing.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 9, 2012)

Why is the public-spirited chap a dickhead?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

just the way he dealt with it was a bit shit. self-righteous fury never looks good in the cold light of day.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 9, 2012)

He seems entirely admirable to me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't get my head round what must have happened in the run up to it. Did he see the woman leave the train and the thief get on? Why didn't he shout after the woman? Why didn't he move the bag over to his side ready to hand in?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...thief-after-commuter-films-train-robbery.html

Another public flogging, then.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2012)

init! thought he would've woken her up if still on the train, weird
and besides that, stopped the bloke getting off or take the phone back


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...thief-after-commuter-films-train-robbery.html
> 
> Another public flogging, then.


ah! bag/phone was left on train, i see


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

ddraig said:


> ah! bag/phone was left on train, i see


 
I just can't get my head round the fact that he must have seen the woman get off the train to know the bag was forgotten. I suppose there's other scenarios but seems odd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I can't get my head round what must have happened in the run up to it. Did he see the woman leave the train and the thief get on? Why didn't he shout after the woman? Why didn't he move the bag over to his side ready to hand in?


http://letters.standupmaths.com/?p=169


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

ddraig said:


> init! thought he would've woken her up if still on the train, weird
> and besides that, stopped the bloke getting off or take the phone back


indeed, just stop him grabbing the phone in the first place instead of ineffectually 'screaming like a little bitch' as one youtube comment said. he dealt with it by screaming at the fella and aggravating him so he ran off.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 9, 2012)

I stole a pair of wool gloves left on the train last Monday it was really cold and I used the same reasoning as the phone thief that they would not get them back, I've worn them every day since and I don't regret it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2012)

He'd previously successfully got his own phone back from a robber :-


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it not just an Adam Buxton video?


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 10, 2012)

It's too much like this to ring true..


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> http://letters.standupmaths.com/?p=169



Im satisfied with that explanation.


----------



## Sweetpea (Feb 11, 2012)

Schmeegal said:


>


I find this deeply offensive.


----------



## starfish (Feb 11, 2012)

Mental woman is mental but zindabaad bloke was unnecessary. Could be equally offensive.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 12, 2012)

It seems the woman who racially abused that woman on the tram is coming to court this week. I got an email to my work address from someone trying to gather support for the racist woman, blaming it all on political correctness, the EU, and attacks on her freedom of speech!

He is from an organisation called http://www.rantonuk.org.uk/ and here is what he says:

*Emma West* the young mother imprisoned over Christmas for a row with a black woman on a Croydon tram is to be tried by the *Croydon Crown Court* by the ‘politically correct’ brigade we have inherited with the EU.​The *freedom of speech* is on trial here as well as *democracy* as we know it. Since we have joined the EU we have been told what to do like naughty children who don’t know any better.​This is another step in the *erosion of our democracy* and we need to stand up to the bullies funded by the *EU Commission*. We need to show strength in numbers on Friday to show our support for a young mother who is only expressing her opinions like we all have done in the past and hear every day in every pub and club in the land.​*What are we a nation of dummies?*​*Are we going to stand up to the bullies using our courts to ‘dumb down’ the masses and brook no dissent?*​Croydon is going to be chocker on Friday for most *trade unions* are being involved as well as a huge *media circus* from around the world. people are coming from *Ireland*, they too are concerned about the EU and their *‘political correctness’* so why not get members of your union involved and show solidarity with this young mother – or would you rather she was thrown to the wolves?​


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2012)

People coming from Ireland you say? Well now, I may have to revise my opinion on the whole issue


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> The *freedom of speech* is on trial here as well as *democracy* as we know it. Since we have joined the EU we have been told what to do like naughty children who don’t know any better.​This is another step in the *erosion of our democracy* and we need to stand up to the bullies funded by the *EU Commission*. We need to show strength in numbers on Friday to show our support for a young mother who is only expressing her opinions like we all have done in the past and hear every day in every pub and club in the land.​*What are we a nation of dummies?*​*Are we going to stand up to the bullies using our courts to ‘dumb down’ the masses and brook no dissent?*​Croydon is going to be chocker on Friday for most *trade unions* are being involved as well as a huge *media circus* from around the world. people are coming from *Ireland*, they too are concerned about the EU and their *‘political correctness’* so why not get members of your union involved and show solidarity with this young mother – or would you rather she was thrown to the wolves?​


 
More anti-EU nutters. Lots of them about these days.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking hell, what a pile of UKIP tripe


----------



## sim667 (Feb 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> He'd previously successfully got his own phone back from a robber :-




Please dont tell me he's made a career banging on at students about lifes lessons after finding his phone?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Fucking hell, what a pile of UKIP tripe


I'm not an expert on what nonsense UKIP spout, but this feels like it could go further than that, since it appears to be saying that we are all entitled to incite racial hatred! I wonder whether it's one of the Far Right parties trying to appear "moderate" in order to con sensible people into thinking this is something it's not?

I can only assume they're going through union websites picking out contact details of officials. I will check to see if my colleagues also got the email and, if so, send a rebuttal round, to be sure none of my colleagues skim read it and pass it on! 

I hope other unions will do the same. In fact, I will contact the TUC and ask them to issue a statement about it.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2012)

This 





Guineveretoo said:


> I'm not an expert on what nonsense UKIP spout, but this feels like it could go further than that, since it appears to be saying that we are all entitled to incite racial hatred! I wonder whether it's one of the Far Right parties trying to appear "moderate" in order to con sensible people into thinking this is something it's not?
> 
> I can only assume they're going through union websites picking out contact details of officials. I will check to see if my colleagues also got the email and, if so, send a rebuttal round, to be sure none of my colleagues skim read it and pass it on!
> 
> I hope other unions will do the same. In fact, I will contact the TUC and ask them to issue a statement about it.


This is just a bloke taking stories from news sources and either printing their stuff directly or waffling on about them - and i suspect it will later be used to using then to try and get people to look at his site selling (probably dodgy) phones and cameras - see the 'smartphone' rubbish on the right. It's just some oddball doing it on their own. I really wouldn't waste a second of your time on him.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> We need to show strength in numbers on Friday to show our support for a young mother who is *only* expressing her opinions like we *all* have done in the past and hear *every* day in *every* pub and club in the land.


 Jesus, is she "only" expressing her opinions, then? Odd, I thought she was "only" being a fucking bigot


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 13, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> people are coming from *Ireland*, they too are concerned about the EU and their *‘political correctness’*


 
a fiver says they're travellers.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 13, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> a fiver says they're travellers.


 
Of course they are. It clearly says they are coming from Ireland. Therefore they're travelling.


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 13, 2012)

yep, that was the intended pun.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 18, 2012)

meagre fash turnout for the west adjournment yesterday. they still went despite being asked not to. also several other racist jailings this week. its funny how racists wont stand by their words or actions in court and like cowards back down.
“On this occasion, she says she didn’t intend her words to be racist, she used the word ‘black’ in reference to the uniform. But she accepts it might have been taken as racist.”
http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/news/article/2127/woman-jailed-for-race-abuse-of-black-pc
bodes ill for the delectable ms west. she claims she had double dose of medication. what was she medicated with? special brew?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 18, 2012)

I heard that about 25 BNP supporters turned up?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2012)

Tube woman has pleaded guilty, sentencing on 29 May. Judge not ruling out locking her up too 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17906435


----------



## yardbird (May 1, 2012)

I note that she's been done before for a similar offence.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2012)

I still worry about that child of hers.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2012)

This one doesn't have a child, does she?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2012)

Just checked BBC News. Not the same woman  I get muddled between these pinhead racist fishwives on public transport.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just checked BBC News. Not the same woman  I get muddled between these pinhead racist fishwives on public transport.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 2, 2012)

. sorry, repeating everyone else ^^^^^


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Tube woman has pleaded guilty, sentencing on 29 May. Judge not ruling out locking her up too
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17906435


 
Hardly a custodial offence though, is it.


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just checked BBC News. Not the same woman  I get muddled between these pinhead racist fishwives on public transport.


 They all look the same to me.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 2, 2012)

I have to be honest, I do feel rather uncomfortable with prosecuting people for expressing opinions. Even if they are cunts of the highest order and their opinions are vile.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 2, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I have to be honest, I do feel rather uncomfortable with prosecuting people for expressing opinions. Even if they are cunts of the highest order and their opinions are vile.


 
I agree. However, how far does somebody's right to hold vile opinions go? As far as being allowed to direct that opinion at an individual or group of people in public? As far as being permitted to act on those opinions?

People should have enough _nous_ to know that their right to hold or express a vile opinion is only *ever* going to extend as far as someone taking offence at it and either physically or legally shutting them up.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I agree. However, how far does somebody's right to hold vile opinions go? As far as being allowed to direct that opinion at an individual or group of people in public? As far as being permitted to act on those opinions?


 
The first one, obviously.


----------



## krink (May 2, 2012)

I think prosecuting people for saying vile things is wrong. For instance, I think gays should be allowed to get married, to some people this is a vile opinion. Should fear of prosecution stop me saying it to the people who think it is a vile thing?


----------



## _angel_ (May 2, 2012)

What is it about London transport that make people so mad and angry?


----------



## peterkro (May 2, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> What is it about London transport that make people so mad and angry?


This came up on PB again today (I'm sure most people have seen it) the first time I saw I thought it was a woman:


I like at the end one of the blokes after five minutes of mayhem goes "oh fucking hell where's our bus"


----------



## Teaboy (May 2, 2012)

This is all a bit liberal, you should have the right to go about your business without being attacked for the colour of skin or your gender or sexualty etc.  It shouldnt be left to how many times you've been to the gym to stop this abuse.

There is a difference between vile and being offensive and threatening.

Its right that there are laws to protect people from this abuse, whether or not jail is appropriate is another matter.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 2, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I have to be honest, I do feel rather uncomfortable with prosecuting people for expressing opinions. Even if they are cunts of the highest order and their opinions are vile.


 
I'm getting concerned by the proliferation of 'trial by youtube' whereby individuals are found 'guilty' by the public on the basis of some grainy 4 minute fotage - with no context about what happened prior to the video, issues concerning the mental health of the 'accused' and so forth. Earlier this week, I witnessed an event that got me thinking about how deceiving events can potentially be. I was walking past a pub and I see this furious drunken guy - looking a little worse for wear to say the least. He was screaming at some young teenage muslim girls across the street: 'fucking towelheads', 'fucking paki cunts', 'come on, let's have it' etc. Obviously outrageous behaviour - constituting a racially agravated assault in itself, but when I looked across the road, something supprised me, I thought I saw the two girls he was yelling at smiling. One of them had lost her shoe as she was running away and was getting a man to pass it to her (so she didn't have to go back). Then on my side of the street some equally pissed woman started joining in the yelling and started moving towards the girls - when I told her to calm down she maintained that the her and the guy were homeless and that the girls had kicked him in the head while he was asleep. Obviously she could've been bullshiting, but these things make you wonder. If this guy was homeless and had been kicked in the head by those girls, it rather complicates the picture concerning the apportionment of blame! The pissed up guy only went and made matters worse by following the guy that had collected the shoe into the pub and starting on him though! There are so many situations like this that really aren't that clear cut, and I worry that these 'youtube courts' are setting up simple good vs bad cases without adequate situational and social context.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2012)

Wow, life is _exactly_ like that old Guardian advert.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 2, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I'm getting concerned by the proliferation of 'trial by youtube' whereby individuals are found 'guilty' by the public on the basis of some grainy 4 minute fotage - with no context about what happened prior to the video, issues concerning the mental health of the 'accused' and so forth. Earlier this week, I witnessed an event that got me thinking about how deceiving events can potentially be. I was walking past a pub and I see this furious drunken guy - looking a little worse for wear to say the least. He was screaming at some young teenage muslim girls across the street: 'fucking towelheads', 'fucking paki cunts', 'come on, let's have it' etc. Obviously outrageous behaviour - constituting a racially agravated assault in itself, but when I looked across the road, something supprised me, I thought I saw the two girls he was yelling at smiling. One of them had lost her shoe as she was running away and was getting a man to pass it to her (so she didn't have to go back). Then on my side of the street some equally pissed woman started joining in the yelling and started moving towards the girls - when I told her to calm down she maintained that the her and the guy were homeless and that the girls had kicked him in the head while he was asleep. Obviously she could've been bullshiting, but these things make you wonder. If this guy was homeless and had been kicked in the head by those girls, it rather complicates the picture concerning the apportionment of blame! The pissed up guy only went and made matters worse by following the guy that had collected the shoe into the pub and starting on him though! There are so many situations like this that really aren't that clear cut, and I worry that these 'youtube courts' are setting up simple good vs bad cases without adequate situational and social context.


 
Yes yes yes - but this woman was in court today. An actual court. If she's got a defence of 'self defence' then this is her opportunity to put the record straight.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes yes yes - but this woman was in court today. An actual court. If she's got a defence of 'self defence' then this is her opportunity to put the record straight.


 
I wasn't talking about this case in particular, I was thinking of that other case of that pissed up/possibly on drugs and rumored to be suffering from depression woman. I found the internet witch trial of her pretty unpleasant.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 2, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I wasn't talking about this case in particular, I was thinking of that other case of that pissed up/possibly on drugs and rumored to be suffering from depression woman. I found the internet witch trial of her pretty unpleasant.



Yes, I do agree with you. We're all running around with our camera phones denouncing each other.


----------



## kavenism (May 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, I do agree with you. We're all running around with our camera phones denouncing each other.


 

It does work as an effective deterrent though. I was on a Piccadilly line train around 11:30pm in January and witnessed this clearly pissed women having a right old rant at a couple of Muslim girls who were quietly minding their own business across the carriage from her. Standard islamophobic bull plus some more eccentric sectarian variations that I didn’t get (the abuser seemed to be some kind of Islamic convert herself).
The polite pleas of the Canadian tourists having done nought to shut her up I moved to a strategic position opposite her and began very conspicuously filming her on my phone. She quickly piped down.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 2, 2012)

kavenism said:


> It does work as an effective deterrent though. I was on a Piccadilly line train around 11:30pm in January and witnessed this clearly pissed women having a right old rant at a couple of Muslim girls who were quietly minding their own business across the carriage from her. Standard islamophobic bull plus some more eccentric sectarian variations that I didn’t get (the abuser seemed to be some kind of Islamic convert herself).
> The polite pleas of the Canadian tourists having done nought to shut her up I moved to a strategic position opposite her and began very conspicuously filming her on my phone. She quickly piped down.


 
There's absolutely nothing sinister about that at all. Nope, nothing at all.


----------



## Mephitic (May 2, 2012)

Post removed, I changed my mind about it.


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

kavenism said:


> It does work as an effective deterrent though. I was on a Piccadilly line train around 11:30pm in January and witnessed this clearly pissed women having a right old rant at a couple of Muslim girls who were quietly minding their own business across the carriage from her. Standard islamophobic bull plus some more eccentric sectarian variations that I didn’t get (the abuser seemed to be some kind of Islamic convert herself).
> The polite pleas of the Canadian tourists having done nought to shut her up I moved to a strategic position opposite her and began very conspicuously filming her on my phone. She quickly piped down.


 
Coward.


----------



## where to (May 2, 2012)

peterkro said:


> This came up on PB again today (I'm sure most people have seen it) the first time I saw I thought it was a woman:
> 
> 
> I like at the end one of the blokes after five minutes of mayhem goes "oh fucking hell where's our bus"




wtf was that all about?


----------



## kavenism (May 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> Coward.


 
You taking the piss? What would you have me do?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2012)

krink said:


> I think prosecuting people for saying vile things is wrong. For instance, I think gays should be allowed to get married, to some people this is a vile opinion. Should fear of prosecution stop me saying it to the people who think it is a vile thing?


 
Say what you like. But perhaps don't deliver it as unsolicited verbal abuse to people who are just going about their business.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I agree. However, how far does somebody's right to hold vile opinions go? As far as being allowed to direct that opinion at an individual or group of people in public? As far as being permitted to act on those opinions?
> 
> People should have enough _nous_ to know that their right to hold or express a vile opinion is only *ever* going to extend as far as someone taking offence at it and either physically or legally shutting them up.


 
rights are always contingent on responsibilities. the right to expressing views is contingent on responsibility to avoid offending people. the other passengers have the right to complain about their civil liberties being abused. tram woman was abusive, she deliberately offended the other passengers, she got nicked. it was her fault. these eejits think they have the right to express their views but refuse to act responsibly and complain they get nicked.


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

kavenism said:


> You taking the piss? What would you have me do?


 
Not hide behind your phone, for a start.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 3, 2012)

I think custodial is a bit strong though.


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

Of course is it. I wouldn't be surprised though, we've seen some mental sentencing over the last year or so with the student demos and the riots.


----------



## chazegee (May 3, 2012)

The woman was abhorant, but I have some sympathy.
Like a lot of Urbanites, I've got people from all over in my family, and I love what immigration has bought to this country.
I'd far rather live in Brixton or Green Lanes than Purley.
But If I didn't, and saw my neighbourhood change beyond all recognition into something I hated, with none of my say...
And then the same people (the State), who carried out these changes for their own profit motive, imprisoned me for expressing my unhappiness at the changes.
Well, I don't know how fair that would be?
Her being a racist cunt not withstanding.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 3, 2012)

chazegee said:


> The woman was abhorant, but I have some sympathy.
> Like a lot of Urbanites, I've got people from all over in my family, and I love what immigration has bought to this country.
> I'd far rather live in Brixton or Green Lanes than Purley.
> But If I didn't, and saw my neighbourhood change beyond all recognition into something I hated, with none of my say...
> ...


 
You you you. I I I. 

What about the other person? Don't they have an equal right to go about their business unimpeded by you being upset/agressive etc?

I am not arguing with YOU specifcally but I think that's pretty much the other side of the coin.


----------



## chazegee (May 3, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You you you. I I I.
> 
> What about the other person? Don't they have an equal right to go about their business unimpeded by you being upset/agressive etc?
> 
> I am not arguing with YOU specifcally but I think that's pretty much the other side of the coin.


 
No, I agree, we can't have people going around spouting this crap, and she has to be imprisoned to send a message that it's unacceptable, and that this will hopefully promote future happiness and harmony. 

Just saying that I'm obviously a covert racist or something and have some sympathy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 3, 2012)

chazegee said:


> No, I agree, we can't have people around spouting this crap, and she has to be imprisoned to send a message that it's unacceptable, and that this will hopefully promote future happiness and harmony.
> 
> Just saying that I'm obviously a covert racist or something and have some sympathy.




It's a weird thing to admit innit


----------



## chazegee (May 3, 2012)

And I also think women like her would have been complaining about the Irish, the bloody sister shagging residents of the neighbouring village, or the hoighty toighty Homo Habilus with there opposable thumbs at various point in time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I think custodial is a bit strong though.


 
The way I see it, it's something that offends against the community, so a community service sentence would probably be better than sending someone to the nick for 28 days or whatever.


----------



## Teaboy (May 3, 2012)

Repeat offender though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2012)

chazegee said:


> The woman was abhorant, but I have some sympathy.
> Like a lot of Urbanites, I've got people from all over in my family, and I love what immigration has bought to this country.
> I'd far rather live in Brixton or Green Lanes than Purley.
> But If I didn't, and saw my neighbourhood change beyond all recognition into something I hated, with none of my say...
> ...


 
Frankly though, most of these cases of gobby racists aren't old folks who've seen their area change over 40-50 years, they're people who've grown up in multi-cultural areas and have decided to blame "immigrants" and "foreigners" for their own inadequacies. That's fuck all to do with "the state" or with "immigrants", and everything to do with being a twat with more mouth than sense.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2012)

I'm singing that to the tune of hey big spender 'repeat offender! heres a little jail for you' *brass section*


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You you you. I I I.
> 
> What about the other person? Don't they have an equal right to go about their business unimpeded by you being upset/agressive etc?
> 
> I am not arguing with YOU specifcally but I think that's pretty much the other side of the coin.


 
How far (in your opinion) should people voicing vile opinions be allowed to go "unimpeded"?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> How far (in your opinion) should people voicing vile opinions be allowed to go "unimpeded"?


 
I have no idea. I  know it when I see it


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I have no idea. I know it when I see it


 
Relativist!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (May 3, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Repeat offender though.



So what was the punishment last time? If it was a caution then it doesn't warrant a leap up to incarceration.

They should also perhaps look into offering her help with her drinking.


----------



## Teaboy (May 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So what was the punishment last time? If it was a caution then it doesn't warrant a leap up to incarceration.


 
She was fined, not sure how much though

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/crime/woman-admits-racist-tube-rant-7704144.html

So jail is a bit steep and community service would seem to be the better option, no one seems to get that these days though.  She may get a suspended sentence I suppose.


----------



## claphamboy (May 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> They should also perhaps look into offering her help with her drinking.


 
Give her a straw?


----------



## Teaboy (May 3, 2012)

Its really not down to the court or the police to offer her help with her drinking.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Teaboy said:
			
		

> Its really not down to the court or the police to offer her help with her drinking.



It could be a condition of a suspended sentence? A counselling referral etc?


----------



## Teaboy (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It could be a condition of a suspended sentence? A counselling referral etc?


 
Yes if she has made the first steps.  Anyway who says she's got a drinking problem?  Its just her defence and a weak one at that.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Teaboy said:
			
		

> Yes if she has made the first steps.  Anyway who says she's got a drinking problem?  Its just her defence and a weak one at that.



Perhaps. I would think her solicitor (if she has one) should have suggested this and possibly anger management.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 3, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Its really not down to the court or the police to offer her help with her drinking.


 
Because a custodial sentence is better placed to deal with her clear social problems?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Because a custodial sentence is better placed to deal with her clear social problems?


 
What are 'social problems'? She's already been banned off the tubes - isn't that something like an ASBO?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 3, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> What are 'social problems'? She's already been banned off the tubes - isn't that something like an ASBO?


 
Sorry, I'm talking in relation to a custodial. If substance abuse is involved I'd always favour the courts offering counselling / treatment of some sort than banging them up at the cost of forty grand a year. For offences where violence wasn't involved.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Its really not down to the court or the police to offer her help with her drinking.


 
Well, that's not actually true. It's down to the criminal justice system, with regards to sentencing, to consider and facilitate treatment and counselling as well as punishment and rehabilitation in general.


----------



## kavenism (May 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Not hide behind your phone, for a start.


 

No problem. Next time I’ll give the bitch the verbals before knocking her fucking teeth out. Is that masculine enough for you? Dick.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Mephitic (May 4, 2012)

'accidently' to death in a prison cell = no conseqences
Drag a man from a taxi and 'accidently' = 'sensitive evidence of police decision-making may prevent an open hearing'
Internet video of an annoying (tho non life threatening) twat / loonie / drunk / rasist / gobshite (tick as appropriate) on public transport = immediate arrest and conviction
I'm off to design some sort of hidden camera hat so we can all video everything 24/7, just to ensure less accidents in the future - BRB


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Tube woman has pleaded guilty, sentencing on 29 May. Judge not ruling out locking her up too
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17906435


 
21 weeks

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18251807

Seems wildly excessive


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 29, 2012)

edit: beaten to it


----------



## Teaboy (May 29, 2012)

There has been an awful lot of 'making an example' style sentencing of late.  Is it the perception of the courts that the population have no faith in community service and want to see crims banged up?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 29, 2012)

I think with the 21 weeks case she already had form for the same sort of thing plus she threatened violence.


----------



## yardbird (May 29, 2012)

Because the offence had a racial part to it, she automatically had extra added to her sentence as it's mandatory.
I think that the sentence was 13 weeks plus the extra.


----------



## Teaboy (May 29, 2012)

Fuck her anyway and fuck her 'I can't remember anything' bullshit as well.


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

chazegee said:


> I'd far rather live in Brixton or Green Lanes than Purley.


 
In all honesty nothing has changed in purley much, I'd imagine the local swimming pool probably still has the same plasters floating around in it as when I was a nipper.


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2012)

chazegee said:


> But If I didn't, and saw my neighbourhood change beyond all recognition into something I hated, with none of my say...
> And then the same people (the State), who carried out these changes for their own profit motive, imprisoned me for expressing my unhappiness at the changes.


she didn't juist 'express her unhappiness'; she went massively, vilely beyond that


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> Seems wildly excessive


 
Funny though.


----------



## chazegee (May 29, 2012)

Anyone know what the Peckham Terminator got?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2012)

"The judge...imposed an order banning her from using the Tube and the Docklands Light Railway *while drunk*, for a five-year period"

Interesting. I didn't realise a judgement could be specific like that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> "The judge...imposed an order banning her from using the Tube and the Docklands Light Railway *while drunk*, for a five-year period"
> 
> Interesting. I didn't realise a judgement could be specific like that.


I think possibly her employment would be affected otherwise and these things are taken into account. Although frankly I wouldn't employ her. Too much of a liability.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think possibly her employment would be affected otherwise and these things are taken into account. Although frankly I wouldn't employ her. Too much of a liability.


that's why she's been sacked and is like to be on the rock till she picks up a pension


----------



## peterkro (May 29, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Anyone know what the Peckham Terminator got?


I think the P/T just walked off into the sunset never to be seen again.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 29, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I think the P/T just walked off into the sunset never to be seen again.


I know he was arrested last year or the year before that because it was (iirc) in the South London Press. I have no idea what happened after that.


----------



## peterkro (May 29, 2012)

He certainly was an unpleasant fucker so it doesn't surprise me he's been busted again.But balls most people would need a wheelbarrow for.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 29, 2012)

Balls? I thought it was microcephalus.


----------



## laptop (May 31, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Balls? I thought it was microcephalus.


 
Doesn't testosterone poisoning _cause_ that?


----------



## chazegee (May 31, 2012)

More mad then racist. Still, wouldn't like to be stuck in a lift with him.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2012)

Emma 'Fred' West in court tomorrow. the jailing the other week of jaqueline woodhouse doesnt bode well. far right saying it PG gone mad and telling someone to go back to 'nigger-agua' isnt racist _REALLY_! she will no doubt blame 'medication' , ie, 4 cans of special brew, caused it. they never stand up in court for their politics do they? like the EDL.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOT-BNP-E...878793128?pt=UK_Magazines&hash=item19d0e41da8

*NOT BNP - EDL NEW BADGE IN SUPPORT OF BRITISH HERO EMMA*


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2012)

im getting 1! top quality far right tat like that - cash in the attic my son!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOT-BNP-E...878793128?pt=UK_Magazines&hash=item19d0e41da8
> 
> NOT BNP - EDL NEW BADGE IN SUPPORT OF BRITISH HERO EMMA



You got one yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You got one yet?


 
I got the 14 words one instead


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2012)

i ordered one for him and one for me!


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Anyone know what the Peckham Terminator got?


 
was that the gay kid who walked through a bus door?


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2012)

thriller said:


> was that the gay kid who walked through a bus door?


ive no idea but please explain! thats sounds righteously amusing.


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> ive no idea but please explain! thats sounds righteously amusing.


 
He walks through the closed door around 3.19 mark.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Its really not down to the court or the police to offer her help with her drinking.


Tell that to Alcohol Treatment Requirements!!!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 12, 2012)

apparently westy 'is one of the greatest heroines in the history of British Nationalism .' not many others to choose from i suppose. NF attempt to hijack court case despite being told not to by family.


----------



## Schmeegal (Jun 22, 2012)

Sweetpea said:


> I find this deeply offensive.


 
Lol, really?


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 18, 2012)

emma west trial delayed again for 'psychiatric reports.'
http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...a-West-moved/story-16543355-detail/story.html


----------



## Giles (Aug 18, 2012)

Another one, except this time, the mad ranting woman is black!



Giles..


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry, but it doesn't make her racist. She sounds as though she's pissed or has mental health issues. What was Emma West's excuse?

Of course, I wouldn't expect you to look at the comments either, Giles.

Now this is racist



> Niggers are at the bottom of the evolutionary tree, pure uncivilized monkey scum.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 18, 2012)

she comes across as extremely disturbed.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2012)

Belushi said:


> she comes across as extremely disturbed.


Exactly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

starts the rant with something about Freemasons? thats never a good sign.


----------



## JHE (Aug 18, 2012)

She doesn't look drunk to me.  Maybe there are other drugs involved, but I fear she is very unwell.  It's her manner more than the content of what she says that makes me think that.  (You can hear many parts of what she says from other disgruntled black people, most of them sane, but her behaviour is very odd.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2012)

Very much so.
I like how everyone is just politely ignoring her


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2012)

She's probably a follower of David Icke.


----------



## Giles (Aug 18, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Sorry, but it doesn't make her racist. She sounds as though she's pissed or has mental health issues. What was Emma West's excuse?
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't expect you to look at the comments either, Giles.


 
The original ranting woman looked and acted either drunk / drugged or mentally ill, also, didn't she?

And why should I read through or care about ignorant comments posted on Youtube?

Giles..


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2012)

Giles said:


> The original ranting woman looked and acted either drunk / drugged or mentally ill, also, didn't she?


Excuses, excuses. West wasn't drunk or mentally ill (in spite of what her advocates say).



> And why should I read through or care about ignorant comments posted on Youtube?
> 
> Giles..


 
Context. But I suppose that idea never once crossed your mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2012)

I think West was clearly mentally ill, just like this latest ranter


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno about that, but west did appeared proper drunk, and has been done in the past for popping off in a racist manner after too many sherries


----------



## HST (Aug 18, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I dunno about that, but west did appeared proper drunk, and has been done in the past for popping off in a racist manner after too many sherries


My impression at the time was that West was totally pissed. Maybe on a combination of strong lager/cider and anti-depressants but certainly not an accidental double dose of medication. Either way I think she's been punished already and should get a fine/community service asap so she can get on with her life.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I dunno about that, but west did appeared proper drunk, and has been done in the past for popping off in a racist manner after too many sherries


Was that her or the other one? I thought West was the one with the small child.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

yes you may be right. Getting my public transport racist ladies confused


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2012)

Well they do all look the same


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

Giles said:


> Another one, except this time, the mad ranting woman is black!
> 
> Giles..


 
I can't watch the linked video, it says "This video has been removed as a violation of YouTubes policy hate speech".  Which is somewhat interesting in itself.

I have a problem with the newfangled fad of selective trial by internet media (and especially those daft kids currently serving 4 years apiece for posting stupid shit on facebook during the riots). The aftermath feels like a circus sideshow, solely meant to entertain and then appease while providing a handy distraction from hypocritical authorities.


----------



## xenon (Aug 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think West was clearly mentally ill, just like this latest ranter




TBF you seem to think anyone that has done anything criminal or reprehensible is mentally ill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

xenon said:


> TBF you seem to think anyone that has done anything criminal or reprehensible is mentally ill.


Pretty much, yeah. If you do fucked up shit, it's probably cos you're fucked up.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty much, yeah. If you do fucked up shit, it's probably cos you're fucked up.


Wow its like you know the inner workings of the criminal mind but say it in a way anybody can understand you should be on day time TV


----------



## Firky (Aug 19, 2012)

Sat next to worse on Mega Bus.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Wow its like you know the inner workings of the criminal mind but say it in a way anybody can understand you should be on day time TV


What do you expect? It's the early hours on a BBQ weekend. I shall stand soberly behind the general gist of it.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you expect? It's the early hours on a BBQ weekend. I shall stand soberly behind the general gist of it.


Some of us were debating the nature morality in the pub, but I bet you were sweatily quaffing lager and chicken while dishing out troov's


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 19, 2012)

firky said:


> Sat next to worse on Mega Bus.


 
I have no idea why, but that made me laugh. 

There's something about that Mega-bus smug bastard character that they have plastered over the back of the bus that just makes me want to torch the fucking thing.

This guy...







Oh, look, it's not just me that has that feeling.


----------



## Firky (Aug 19, 2012)

Mega Bus is worse than water-boarding.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2012)

National Express are as bad, no windows and some people who think its their god-given right to whip out their unwashed cheds mid way through the journey


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 19, 2012)

HST said:


> My impression at the time was that West was totally pissed. Maybe on a combination of strong lager/cider and anti-depressants but certainly not an accidental double dose of medication. Either way I think she's been punished already and should get a fine/community service asap so she can get on with her life.


 
her mit circs in court was that she had taken twice the amount of her medication that morning. which one can assume is strongbow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

What are cheds? And I've never seen a NE coach without windows


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 19, 2012)

trial set back again til september for 'further psychiatric reports.'


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 19, 2012)

xenon said:


> TBF you seem to think anyone that has done anything criminal or reprehensible is mentally ill.


 
well that would mean that all crimes are the same. some - like shoplifitng - are victimless, others like assault or crazy behaviour like west's are the result of different things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What are cheds? And I've never seen a NE coach without windows


 

unwashed feet. All the ones I've been on have a skylight and creaky air con. If someone uses the thunderbox for number two in high summer its rank.


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 19, 2012)

cheds: 
1, a nickname for police officers
2, short for cheddies, means either pornographic material or anything sexual
3, the act of giving blow jobs
come on dotcom, clarify, i need to book a ticket if its 3!


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 19, 2012)

also an acronym for *- Cheshire & Merseyside Eating Disorder Service for Adolescents*


----------



## Firky (Aug 19, 2012)

Dotty has started communicating entirely in dialect and the colloquial recently. Too much Viz.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 19, 2012)

Too much white cider.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2012)

it's on live leak, the EDL members are all over it, which is strange since they are anti Islam only and not racist etc.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Sorry, but it doesn't make her racist. She sounds as though she's pissed or has mental health issues. What was Emma West's excuse?
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't expect you to look at the comments either, Giles.
> 
> Now this is racist


 
She said "*you dirty little white cunts"* & *"I hate white people*,* I cant stand none of them"* isn't this racist & bigoted?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 19, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> She said "*you dirty little white cunts"* & *"I hate white people*,* I cant stand none of them"* isn't this racist & bigoted?


Bigoted, yes. Racist, no.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 19, 2012)

Mealy mouthed shit here, she was as racist as the other ones. And don't even bother telling me the other inadequates were part of the power structure and so could impose racism rather than bigotry. In the colloquial she was racist in every single way that they were. You fucking liberal knobs.


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Bigoted, yes. Racist, no.


 
How can "dirty little (*insert race of your choice here) cunts" can be anything other than a racist remark?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 19, 2012)

We don't like any talk about power structures around here. Anyone caught mentioning such things will be seen orf with this pitchfork.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 19, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> We don't like any talk about power structures around here. Anyone caught mentioning such things will be seen orf with this pitchfork.


Oh grow up - you think the clowns on the other two were at anything other than the receiving end of the power structure? Humans, real humans, see these double standards and they hate them.


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Mealy mouthed shit here, she was as racist as the other ones. And don't even bother telling me the other inadequates were part of the power structure and so could impose racism rather than bigotry. In the colloquial she was racist in every single way that they were. You fucking liberal knobs.


 
My knob is not a liberal, and never has been.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 19, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> We don't like any talk about power structures around here. Anyone caught mentioning such things will be seen orf with this pitchfork.


 
are you one of those 'black people can't be racist' idiots ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Bigoted, yes. Racist, no.


Bollocks. It's racism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2012)

xenon said:


> TBF you seem to think anyone that has done anything criminal or reprehensible is mentally ill.


 
Given the incredible preponderence of mental health problems diagnosed in convicted prisoners on admission (80% plus) there's some support for at least examining such a supposition.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 19, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Bigoted, yes. Racist, no.


 
You're having a laugh, ain't you?


----------



## Giles (Aug 19, 2012)

I think that all of these people have mental health issues, and were probably off her heads on something or other during their "rants".

They were all being offensive, and making racist comments.

I don't think any of them deserve to be imprisoned though.

If people manage to avoid prison for physically attacking others (which they do), then locking someone up for merely using rude and offensive words seems disproportionate.

Giles..


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't believe I'm finding myself in agreement with Giles!


----------



## HST (Aug 19, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> trial set back again til september for 'further psychiatric reports.'


Looks like she has rubbish lawyers then. Surely better to take a conviction and move on than to drag it out.


----------



## JHE (Aug 19, 2012)

Giles said:


> If people manage to avoid prison for physically attacking others (which they do), then locking someone up for merely using rude and offensive words seems disproportionate.


 
I agree. Has anyone in fact been imprisoned for that sort of crime?


----------



## HST (Aug 19, 2012)

Giles said:


> I think that all of these people have mental health issues, and were probably off her heads on something or other during their "rants".
> 
> They were all being offensive, and making racist comments.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think anyone said they're going to lock her up.


----------



## HST (Aug 19, 2012)

JHE said:


> I agree. Has anyone in fact been imprisoned for that sort of crime?


 
FFS - nobody has said she'll be locked up.


----------



## JHE (Aug 19, 2012)

What's your objection to my question?


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

HST said:


> Looks like she has rubbish lawyers then. Surely better to take a conviction and move on than to drag it out.


 
Who asked for the additional time, the defence or the prosecution?  I read somewhere that West's rant happened as she was on her way home from a visit to her physiatrist, assuming that's true and the doc gave her a script then they'll have a case to claim that she is a mentally disordered offender, if the additional reports support this it could open all sorts of other avenues, and possibly impact the decision to prosecute.


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

JHE said:


> I agree. Has anyone in fact been imprisoned for that sort of crime?


 
I'm not sure if i understood your question properly, but Jacqueline Woodhouse got jailed for 5 months

Edit: West was remanded in custody on Dec 6th through to 3rd Jan so she spent Christmas in jail, her bail was denied for her own safety.


----------



## JHE (Aug 19, 2012)

Ta


----------



## HST (Aug 19, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> I'm not sure if i understood your question properly, but Jacqueline Woodhouse got jailed for 5 months
> 
> Edit: West was remanded in custody on Dec 6th through to 3rd Jan so she spent Christmas in jail, her bail was denied for her own safety.


Woodhouse had previous: At Westminster Magistrates’ Court, the judge also gave Woodhouse an anti-social behaviour order banning her from travelling on the Underground or the Docklands Light Railway while drunk for five years after it emerged that she had been fined for a similar rant on the DLR in 2008.


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

HST said:


> Woodhouse had previous: At Westminster Magistrates’ Court, the judge also gave Woodhouse an anti-social behaviour order banning her from travelling on the Underground or the Docklands Light Railway while drunk for five years after it emerged that she had been fined for a similar rant on the DLR in 2008.


 
That's 5 months and an ASBO for a 2nd offence, I guess that West (who's already done one month on remand, so that's time already served right?) hasn't got a lot to lose by pleading not guilty to a 1st offence then?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 19, 2012)

So what?


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 19, 2012)

*shrug, so nothing.


----------



## HST (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 20, 2012)

Emma West - A gobshite who mouthed off on public transport. No way should she do time for it though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 20, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Emma West - A gobshite who mouthed off on public transport. No way should she do time for it though.


 
I'd like to see Boris do time for it


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 20, 2012)

At least the public transport rants in London have some kind of political content.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've not bothered to read this thread until today because by the time I saw it, the video had been taken down. I got curious and found it, though. I also found this:



No doubt it's already been posted, so apologies, but I can be arsed wading through 55-odd pages to see if it has.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-19340264

*Woman held over racist bus rant*

A woman has been arrested on suspicion of making racist comments after police examined footage of a woman on a bus.
The 34-year-old was arrested on Tuesday at an address in Hackney, east London, on suspicion of a racially aggravated public order offence, police said.
It comes after footage of a black woman in a distressed state proclaiming her African heritage and disparaging white people was uploaded to Youtube.
The Metropolitan Police said they were trying to determine when it was filmed.
A police spokesman said: "On Monday August 20 MPS officers began to assess footage of a woman that was brought to our attention.
"It shows a woman making comments on a bus. Officers are continuing to try and establish when and where the footage was taken."
Police said the woman had been taken to an east London police station.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 22, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I've not bothered to read this thread until today because by the time I saw it, the video had been taken down. I got curious and found it, though. I also found this:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it's already been posted, so apologies, but I can be arsed wading through 55-odd pages to see if it has.




That one is quite funny though. 'Shut up square head'.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 22, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-19340264
> 
> *Woman held over racist bus rant*
> 
> ...


The woman is clearly unwell. Perhaps we need a bus service that serves a transport based therapy service.


----------



## john x (Aug 22, 2012)

HST said:


> Looks like she has rubbish lawyers then.


I'm not sure, but I think the BNP are paying for her legal support.

That may explain the poor quality as they are virtually bankrupt. 

john x


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Oh grow up - you think the clowns on the other two were at anything other than the receiving end of the power structure? Humans, real humans, see these double standards and they hate them.


You lack a sense of humour, dude. You're also violently opposed to any mention of power *relations* as I recall.

You deliberately (or perhaps wilfully) misrepresent what I'm saying. Would you suggest that the presenters on _Loose Women_ are 'sexist' because they bash men? Take your time and have a think about it.

Racism is nurtured by a combination of myths and pseudo-science. Emma West tells people "to go back to where the come from". That's revealing in itself. What myths sustain the black woman's alleged 'racism'?

I notice that you edited out the word "colloquialism". In the 1980s many people referred to Thatcher as a "fascist". Was this true? No, but it was used colloquially by some on the left to refer to the Tories and their policies.

Furthermore, if you think I'm condoning what this woman said, you are very much mistaken.

Finally, I'm not a liberal.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> You're having a laugh, ain't you?


 
Nope. An "ism" is by implication is ideological.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> My knob is not a liberal, and never has been.


That's what _you_ tell us.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> are you one of those 'black people can't be racist' idiots ?


 
Sexism, fascism, liberalism, racism, conservatism. See the pattern?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Nope. An "ism" is by implication is ideological.


 
Rheumatism?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2012)

8ball said:


> Rheumatism?


 
The Rheumatic Party of England and Wales? It's a possibility.


----------



## JHE (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Nope. An "ism" is by implication is ideological.


 
Pugilism, astigmatism, anglicism, eroticism, metabolism, dwarfism... ?


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 22, 2012)

Prism.


----------



## JHE (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Nope. An "ism" is by implication is ideological.


Solecism


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Nope. An "ism" is by implication is ideological.


jism


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Prism.


Rheumatism at least has root that it stems from. But prism?


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 22, 2012)

Where is the left on London public transport these days?


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Rheumatism at least has root that it stems from. But prism?


 
Knowing you, I expect you were taking me seriously.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> jism


Have you read the Daily Mail today? Apparently jizz is good for depression.



> It follows research which shows that seminal fluid contains chemicals that elevates mood, increases affection, induces sleep and also contains at least three anti-depressants.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ood-womens-health-helps-fight-depression.html


 
Beware, the jizz harvesters!


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Have you read the Daily Mail today? Apparently jizz is good for depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Beware, the jizz harvesters!


 
That right there is one of the reasons the mail is so good at getting traffic to its website.  How many times is that link going to be circulated?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> You lack a sense of humour, dude. You're also violently opposed to any mention of power *relations* as I recall.


 
Your point about power relations misses the point that everyone, at the very least has the power to insult and abuse another and hurt their feelings.


----------



## laptop (Aug 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Have you read the Daily Mail today? Apparently jizz is good for depression.


 
But does it cure cancer?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 22, 2012)

laptop said:


> But does it cure cancer?


 
Yes, but sadly it causes it too. They're still looking at its possible effect on house prices. Immigrant jizz is the worst.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 22, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Where is the left on London public transport these days?


 
They're too busy driving.


----------



## LLETSA (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> They're too busy driving.


 

Yeah, leaving the field clear for the white racists and the black nationalists.

I remember when all the nutters on the buses were left wing. It all changed after Kinnock purged Militant and the Berlin Wall came down.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 22, 2012)

Have we done the DailyMash yet?
Tube to introduce ‘racists only’ carriages.


----------



## Firky (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/black-people-can-be-racist-too-racist-black-woman-on-london-bus


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 27, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Your point about power relations misses the point that everyone, at the very least has the power to insult and abuse another and hurt their feelings.


 
Well, if we look at anti-Semitism, which is a form of racism, we can see that it is entirely supported by myths like the Blood Libel and the Protocols. I had a heated exchange on Facebook with some yank weirdo who was muttering something about "international finance" and "The Rothschilds". When they start coming out with shite like that, you know what's coming next. There are power relations involved in this too.

I think the black woman was being racially abusive but her tirade stems from a perceived slight or perhaps the ever-present glass ceiling that prevents women and black people from advancing in their careers. West, on the other hand, articulated the very same sentiments as Enoch Powell and others.


----------



## JHE (Aug 27, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> I think the black woman was being racially abusive but her tirade stems from a perceived slight or perhaps the ever-present glass ceiling that prevents women and black people from advancing in their careers.


 
Her career in the Diplomatic Service hasn't gone as far as she had hoped.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 27, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Well, if we look at anti-Semitism, which is a form of racism...


 
Does that make anti-Islamists racists?
How about the anti-Scientology brigade?

(not having a go, I'm just never sure of the boundaries between racism and other forms of cultural prejudice)

I used to go on the assumption that it wasn't racism if it involved something you could 'convert' to but that might be oversimplifying.


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 5, 2012)

3rd adjournment. those 'mental reports' must be war and peaces! 
http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk/Emma-West-trial-adjourned-time/story-16820636-detail/story.html
almost feel sorry for the out of control racist drunken negligent parent.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 5, 2012)

8ball said:


> Does that make anti-Islamists racists?
> How about the anti-Scientology brigade?
> 
> (not having a go, I'm just never sure of the boundaries between racism and other forms of cultural prejudice)
> ...


 
The anti-Islamists, or Islamophobes to give them their proper name, are racists and anti-Semites (and more than likely sexists too). It doesn't take long before they start mouthing off about "International finance". 

As for being against Scientology, I can't see how that's been formed into an ideology. To my knowledge, Scientologists are not persecuted. In fact, they're the ones carrying out the threats.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> The anti-Islamists, or Islamophobes to give them their proper name, are racists and anti-Semites (and more than likely sexists too). It doesn't take long before they start mouthing off about "International finance".


 
None of this really answers my question.  They could be anti-Islamist _and_ racist.  And would it not be possible to be against political Islam without being a racist?


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> The anti-Islamists, or Islamophobes to give them their proper name, are racists ............


 

I am anti-Islamist and I'm certainly not racist. You are talking nonsense, Nino.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I am anti-Islamist and I'm certainly not racist. You are talking nonsense, Nino.


 
For given values of 'Islamism' presumably (it's a notoriously slippery term).


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

8ball said:


> For given values of 'Islamism' presumably (it's a notoriously slippery term).


 
It's simple enough. I'm not anti-Islam but I am anti-Islamist. Why should that be difficult to understand?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> It's simple enough. I'm not anti-Islam but I am anti-Islamist. Why should that be difficult to understand?


 
Because the term 'Islamism' is about as semantically clear-cut and unpolluted by bad faith as the term 'chav'.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

8ball said:


> Because the term 'Islamism' is about as semantically clear-cut and unpolluted by bad faith as the term 'chav'.


 
An adherant to the teaching of Mohammed is called a Moslem and his religion is called Islam. An adherant to the idea of forced world wide dominance of that religion is called an Islamist. I find it very simple.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> An adherant to the teaching of Mohammed is called a Moslem and his religion is called Islam. An adherant to the idea of forced world wide dominance of that religion is called an Islamist. I find it very simple.


 
Yes, it is very simple until you start speaking to non _Fox News _viewers who may have more rounded or even completely different conceptions of the term.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

8ball said:


> Yes, it is very simple until you start speaking to non _Fox News _viewers who may have more rounded or even completely different conceptions of the term.


 
I am a non Fox News viewer. I am talking about accepted definitions.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I am a non Fox News viewer. I am talking about accepted definitions.


 
You're talking about _an_ accepted definition, one that tends to be accepted as the only definition by people of a particular political stripe.

If I've got you wrong based on that then I apologise.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

8ball said:


> You're talking about _an_ accepted definition, one that tends to be accepted as the only definition by people of a particular political stripe.
> 
> If I've got you wrong based on that then I apologise.


 
Do you not see that there is a difference between Islam and Islamism?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Do you not see that there is a difference between Islam and Islamism?


 
Try the wikipedia entry on Islamism, it's from a very narrow America-centric perspective but you should find it broadens your perspective given your starting point, and it has a few handy 'jumping off' links.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 5, 2012)

8ball said:


> None of this really answers my question. They could be anti-Islamist _and_ racist. And would it not be possible to be against political Islam without being a racist?


 
I think I did answer your question but I forgot to state that anti-Semitism is not really about Judaism, it's more to do with an ideologically-based hatred of Jews as an ethnic group. That is the distinction. Years ago the BNP, and I'm paraphrasing here, claimed that they weren't against people who practised Judaism just ethnic Jews. Now what do you think they meant by that?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 5, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> I think I did answer your question but I forgot to state that anti-Semitism is not really about Judaism, it's more to do with an ideologically-based hatred of Jews as an ethnic group. That is the distinction. Years ago the BNP, and I'm paraphrasing here, claimed that they weren't against people who practised Judaism just ethnic Jews. Now what do you think they meant by that?


 
Yes, that distinction is clear enough.  But that seems in keeping with my 'naive' assumption from post #1656, since while you can decide there is no God and that the Torah is a load of old hokum, you can't decide not to be an ethnic Jew.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## cantsin (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


>




when she gave it the monkeys bit at the end it would have been nice to see someone jump off and put her on her skanky arse.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

cantsin said:
			
		

> when she gave it the monkeys bit at the end it would have been nice to see someone jump off and put her on her skanky arse.



I liked her blond hair myself


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

She is nicked


----------



## albionism (Nov 1, 2012)

Always seems to be a drunken, dark haired cockney white woman


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

albionism said:


> Always seems to be a drunken, dark haired cockney white woman


 
Racist stereotyping ^


----------



## albionism (Nov 1, 2012)

More an observation.


----------



## where to (Nov 1, 2012)

Strange phenomenon this no?

The manner is pretty similar each time.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

White
Dark hair 
Black jacket 
Sneery mouth and face 

Pattern forming!


----------



## albionism (Nov 1, 2012)

They are being bred out in Hainault or some such grief hole.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2012)

where to said:


> Strange phenomenon this no?
> 
> The manner is pretty similar each time.


Yeah, just repeating stuff from the Daily Fail.


----------



## albionism (Nov 1, 2012)

.


----------



## where to (Nov 1, 2012)

It's the way they get increasingly worked up, even though nobody appears to be agitating them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

Perhaps "The Boys from Brazil" was wrong, and Hitler clones have been bred in south Essex rather than South America?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

where to said:


> Strange phenomenon this no?
> 
> The manner is pretty similar each time.


 
Maybe they're all related


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Perhaps we should all start ranting at white, dark haired women in black coats?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps we should all start ranting at white, dark haired women in black coats?


 
I have dark hair and a dark coat.  Luckily I'm not white though, so I'm safe


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


>




"if you were born here you'd be blonde haired and blue eye"

Someone just needed to turn round and say "im sorry love, that was nazis and would make you german"


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> White
> Dark hair
> Black jacket
> Sneery mouth and face
> ...


Maybe we can lock them up without charge in case they do something bad later. Well, we do it to muslims...


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> "if you were born here you'd be blonde haired and blue eye"
> 
> Someone just needed to turn round and say "im sorry love, that was nazis and would make you german"


I'm blonde haired and blue eyed and I'm sure as hell not German


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> "if you were born here you'd be blonde haired and blue eye"
> 
> Someone just needed to turn round and say "im sorry love, that was nazis and would make you german"


 
but she's not blonde


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm blonde haired and blue eyed and I'm sure as hell not German


 
Are you _sure_?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Are you _sure_?


 
I reckon she should go on to Genes Reunited/Ancestry and research her family history immediately


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but she's not blonde


Have you ever noticed that the EDF/BNP/general white rascists are always the LEAST attractive examples of humanity?  You look at them on the news and never think, 'ooh, that bunch of overweight, spotty, whey faced, semi literate, halfwits are clearly an example of the pinnacle of humanity, maybe they have a point?'

Not that drabness and a face screwed up by hate make them ugly per se...oh, hang on, they do


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Are you _sure_?


 How many generations do I have to go back before I am considered 'clean'??


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> How many generations do I have to go back before I am considered 'clean'??


 
Clean? Dodgy language right there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> How many generations do I have to go back before I am considered 'clean'??


 

Not sure how many generations, but just to be sure, could you go back say 400/500 years please.

I look forward to the results


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not sure how many generations, but just to be sure, could you go back say 400/500 years please.
> 
> I look forward to the results


 
Going back around 60,000 years requires no research as we know that's when we started out of Africa.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Clean? Dodgy language right there


Yeah, that was the point....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Going back around 60,000 years requires no research as we know that's when we started out of Africa.


 
Yes, but Ancestry probably don't have records for her surname going back that far


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not sure how many generations, but just to be sure, could you go back say 400/500 years please.
> 
> I look forward to the results


Do I have to cry at inferred tragedies of distant relatives like they do on 'who do you think you are?'?.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but she's not blonde


 
I dont think there was any logic in her argument, just an angry racist women in a tizwaz.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yeah, that was the point....


 
Oh, I'm sorry for completely missing your excellent humour!


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have dark hair and a dark coat. Luckily I'm not white though, so I'm safe


You should try and sell the garment on ebay - "Black coat, suitable for racist commuter".


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Oh, I'm sorry for completely missing your excellent humour!


Sarcasm doesn't really translate on these boards....


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Sarcasm doesn't really translate on these boards....


 
Neither do snarky comments


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Sarcasm doesn't really translate on these boards....


 
An appropriate smiley is needed


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> An appropriate smiley is needed


You can propose it to Ed....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Wilf said:


> You should try and sell the garment on ebay - "Black coat, suitable for racist commuter".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> You can propose it to Ed....


 
Nah, there's other more important smileys that need to be sorted first


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nah, there's other more important smileys that need to be sorted first


I can't think of anything more important than sarcasm


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nah, there's other more important smileys that need to be sorted first


 
A racist woman on tram smiley?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> A racist woman on tram smiley?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps we should all start ranting at white, dark haired women in black coats?


My coat's almost midnight blue, I'm white, dark haired, and whoever rants at me may live to regret it.  Just saying.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 1, 2012)

The sneery mouth.The hideous and ugly look of irrational venomous anger.
What wonderful thoughts must be in their minds and for once I can use the word ignorant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> My coat's almost midnight blue, I'm white, dark haired, and whoever rants at me may live to regret it. Just saying.


 
*makes note not to cross Greebo, especially on her birthday*


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

> Police are hunting a woman caught on film hurling vile racist abuse at passengers on a London train.


 
I'd rather the police be chasing proper criminals, tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I'd rather the police be chasing proper criminals, tbh.


 
They probably call it preventative.  If someone decides to hit back at these people (who may or may not have mental health conditions remember), things could get even nastier


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I'd rather the police be chasing proper criminals, tbh.


 
Call them and tell them that. From experience they really like that phrase.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They probably call it preventative. If someone decides to hit back at these people (who may or may not have mental health conditions remember), things could get even nastier


 
In what way?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Call them and tell them that. From experience they really like that phrase.


 
Your point?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> In what way?


 
Who knows how the police think, but if someone is unable to ignore the rantings and ravings of these people and end up giving them a good kicking, then the police are going to end up involved anyway


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who knows how the police think, but if someone is unable to ignore the rantings and ravings of these people and end up giving them a good kicking, then the police are going to end up involved anyway


 
Seems like quite a strained logic, but like you say, who knows how the police think.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> A racist woman on tram smiley?









^^^ ranting smiley driving an invisible tram smiley?


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I'd rather the police be chasing proper criminals, tbh.


Someone shouting abuse at someone who is just trying to go about their business is a proper criminal. Everyone has the right to travel without having shit shouted at them- whether it is racist, sexist, whatever. If someone shouted abuse at me on the bus I would fully expect the police to investigate


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> ^^^ ranting smiley driving an invisible tram smiley?


 
Should be doing an uppercut motion tbf.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Someone shouting abuse at someone who is just trying to go about their business is a proper criminal. Everyone has the right to travel without having shit shouted at them- whether it is racist, sexist, whatever. If someone shouted abuse at me on the bus I would fully expect the police to investigate


 
Well you're a twat then. Now fuck off and call the police.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well you're a twat then. Now fuck off and call the police.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


>


 
Which is _also_ the correct response to the grumpy bus woman above.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Which is _also_ the correct response to the grumpy bus woman above.


 
True, but not that you should do that whilst she's looking at you as that will only antagonise her


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Which is _also_ the correct response to the grumpy bus woman above.


right, so someone wants to shout aggressive, racist stuff at someone who is just trying to get off public transport and the correct response is to stand quietly and take it?  And just kind of hope it goes away? Bullshit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> right, so someone wants to shout aggressive, racist stuff at someone who is just trying to get off public transport and the correct response is to stand quietly and take it? And just kind of hope it goes away? Bullshit.


 
But if they have mental health problems, sometimes it just best to let them rant no?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> right, so someone wants to shout aggressive, racist stuff at someone who is just trying to get off public transport and the correct response is to stand quietly and take it? And just kind of hope it goes away? Bullshit.


 


or you do what these guys did


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> right, so someone wants to shout aggressive, racist stuff at someone who is just trying to get off public transport and the correct response is to stand quietly and take it? And just kind of hope it goes away? Bullshit.


 
Yes. That is the correct response. 

eta: or if you are the driver, chuck them off.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> If someone shouted abuse at me on the bus I would fully expect the police to investigate


 
Fuck. Right. Off.

Try popping into your local plod shop and saying 'someone shouted abuse at me on the bus... I demand you investigate'.

I will await your resorts of their swift and effective deployment of The Yard's finest.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Fuck. Right. Off.
> 
> Try popping into your local plod shop and saying 'someone shouted abuse at me on the bus... I demand you investigate'.


 
They'd all be giggling about you over a cup of tea in their staff canteen


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But if they have mental health problems, sometimes it just best to let them rant no?


I'm not sure I want to live in a society where people are allowed to behave how they want just in case they have mental health issues.  And we don't know this woman has problems- she may just be a nasty bitch.  People should be able to go about their business without being abused, and if someone is shouting nasty stuff in the street, and the recipient feels genuinely threatened they should have the right to complain and have something done about it* rather than being told 'toughen up buttercup'

(*that may mean someone needs their meds adjusted, or more supervision etc- the fact that the sick don't get the care they need is a different issue)


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They'd all be giggling about you over a cup of tea in their staff canteen


So you are all seriously saying that I can run around telling people exactly what I think of them and screw them?  That's lord of the flies shit- we are supposed to be a civilised society.  That doesn't include shouting racist abuse at people on buses


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

You don't see the danger in a legal system that goes after people for saying stuff others disagree with?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yes. That is the correct response.
> 
> eta: or if you are the driver, chuck them off.


 
Is it fuck. People who act up in public spaces with no regard for those around them just because they can are absolute wankers & only do it because they know 9 times out of 10 nobody will do anything. Someone should've slapped her upside the head.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Someone needs to put a stop to this and fast. If they keep locking women up for substance and/or mental health issue induced, public transport ranting... there will soon be no room in our prisons for all the really dangerous ones... you know, TV Licence dodgers and other fine defaulters... who make up the majority of our prison population


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Fuck. Right. Off.
> 
> Try popping into your local plod shop and saying 'someone shouted abuse at me on the bus... I demand you investigate'.
> 
> I will await your resorts of their swift and effective deployment of The Yard's finest.


FFS, the woman didn't report this, she just tried to (verbally) defend herself.  The thing went viral and (I think correctly) the police are investigating a nasty, anti-social bitch who won't let people quietly get on with their lives in SE London.  Completely fail to see how the victim of the abuse is the one at issue


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Is it fuck. People who act up in public spaces with no regard for those around them just because they can are absolute wankers & only do it because they know 9 times out of 10 nobody will do anything. Someone should've slapped her upside the head.


 
Careful, you'll be labelled a wife beater in no time with talk like that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You don't see the danger in a legal system that goes after people for saying stuff others disagree with?


 
It's fuck all to do with free speech, you fucking plum, it's threatening behaviour.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You don't see the danger in a legal system that goes after people for saying stuff others disagree with?


 
 Reductio ad absurdam, the last resort of someone on a losing wicket.

Of course I support free speech. That isn't really the issue, is it?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Is it fuck. People who act up in public spaces with no regard for those around them just because they can are absolute wankers & only do it because they know 9 times out of 10 nobody will do anything. Someone should've slapped her upside the head.


 
In my experience, it's the slaps people receive that drive them to being wankers in the first place.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Reductio ad absurdam, the last resort of someone on a losing wicket.
> 
> Of course I support free speech. That isn't really the issue, is it?


 
Last resort eh? It's the prime reason I disagree with you here, it's not an afterthought.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> So you are all seriously saying that I can run around telling people exactly what I think of them and screw them? That's lord of the flies shit- we are supposed to be a civilised society. That doesn't include shouting racist abuse at people on buses


 
As someone who has witnessed this kind of thing in the past and stood up for others having it levelled at them, I see/feel a value in letting anyone being abused in this way know/see that they are supported. Sometimes it will be enough to simply roll one's eyes, other times it will mean doing more. I very much valued being supported, I know that others have appreciated being supported by me/others.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2012)

Does not Luke 3:1 say 'let he that hath two coats give one to the racist who hath none'.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> In my experience, it's the slaps people receive that drive them to being wankers in the first place.


Oh for crying out loud, this has gone from a racist bitch threatening someone on public transport and being looked for by the police (who may caution her, take her to court etc) to some poor mentally damaged poppet who wasn't loved enough as a child just expressing her right to free speech who is now going to be locked up indefinitely by the unfeeling machine?

Beyond parody


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm not sure I want to live in a society where people are allowed to behave how they want just in case they have mental health issues. And we don't know this woman has problems- she may just be a nasty bitch. People should be able to go about their business without being abused, and if someone is shouting nasty stuff in the street, and the recipient feels genuinely threatened they should have the right to complain and have something done about it* rather than being told 'toughen up buttercup'
> 
> (*that may mean someone needs their meds adjusted, or more supervision etc- the fact that the sick don't get the care they need is a different issue)


 
I didn't say she did have mental health problems, just that some of these people might have, and there's been too many incidents of people who have been attacked by people with mental health problems (and obviously people with no problems at all who are just plain nasty), but people don't always know, so tend to err on the cautious side and just let them get on with it.

As someone's who's been on the end of plenty of racist comments for years (in my youth), by people who didn't have any mental health problems, I just put it down to being ignorant fuckers.  Not something I'd have called the police over.  They'd have probably laughed in my face.  Not saying the police attitude was right, and not saying I should have had to put up with it, but that's just the way it was then.  Obviously 30 years should have changed things a bit but... 

I'm rambling


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> As someone who has witnessed this kind of thing in the past and stood up for others having it levelled at them, I see/feel a value in letting anyone being abused in this way know/see that they are supported. Sometimes it will be enough to simply roll one's eyes, other times it will mean doing more. I very much valued being supported, I know that others have appreciated being supported by me/others.


^^  yes, completely agree


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> So you are all seriously saying that I can run around telling people exactly what I think of them and screw them? That's lord of the flies shit- we are supposed to be a civilised society. That doesn't include shouting racist abuse at people on buses


 
Of course not!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> In my experience, it's the slaps people receive that drive them to being wankers in the first place.


 
Everyone on that tram will have recieved slaps across the chops from life, yet only one of them chose to behave in a threatening and intimidating manner towards people who had done nothing more than share the same carriage as her.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Oh for crying out loud, this has gone from a racist bitch threatening someone on public transport and being looked for by the police (who may caution her, take her to court etc) to some poor mentally damaged poppet who wasn't loved enough as a child just expressing her right to free speech who is now going to be locked up indefinitely by the unfeeling machine?
> 
> Beyond parody


 
"go back home, bunch of monkeys". Oh how threatened I feel.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Careful, you'll be labelled a wife beater in no time with talk like that.


 

_potential_ wife beater


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't say she did have mental health problems, just that some of these people might have, and there's been too many incidents of people who have been attacked by people with mental health problems (and obviously people with no problems at all who are just plain nasty), but people don't always know, so tend to err on the cautious side and just let them get on with it.
> 
> As someone's who's been on the end of plenty of racist comments for years (in my youth), by people who didn't have any mental health problems, I just put it down to being ignorant fuckers. Not something I'd have called the police over. They'd have probably laughed in my face. Not saying the police attitude was right, and not saying I should have had to put up with it, but that's just the way it was then. Obviously 30 years should have changed things a bit but...
> 
> I'm rambling


Ramble away 
Some do, but lots of other people behave really badly because they can get away with it- I have no idea what the stats are on people telling others to stop being vile and ending up dead in a gutter, but I imagine they are pretty rare situations.  Agree 100@ with Rutita1- we should all be standing up for the person on the receiving end.  And if the police investigate? Fair enough.  They may stop some of this stuff going onto violence at a later date


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> As someone who has witnessed this kind of thing in the past and stood up for others having it levelled at them, I see/feel a value in letting anyone being abused in this way know/see that they are supported. Sometimes it will be enough to simply roll one's eyes, other times it will mean doing more. I very much valued being supported, I know that others have appreciated being supported by me/others.


 
I agree. Make these people social outcasts by all means. The police should be kept out of it though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> As someone who has witnessed this kind of thing in the past and stood up for others having it levelled at them, I see/feel a value in letting anyone being abused in this way know/see that they are supported. Sometimes it will be enough to simply roll one's eyes, other times it will mean doing more. I very much valued being supported, I know that others have appreciated being supported by me/others.


 
I'd appreciate being supported by you Rutita or anyone else if I was being abused verbally


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> "go back home, bunch of monkeys". Oh how threatened I feel.


 
IMO, the words themselves are not especially threatening no, that said it would depend on the context they were being said and by whom.

If however, nobody around me said anything and left me to deal with the insult alone, I would feel much more threatened because the silence would be felt as a 'collusion' of sorts.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> "go back home, bunch of monkeys". Oh how threatened I feel.


you weren't on the receiving end.  You may not feel threatened sat in the warm behind your computer but it doesn't follow that therefore it isn't threatening behaviour.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Ramble away
> Some do, but lots of other people behave really badly because they can get away with it- I have no idea what the stats are on people telling others to stop being vile and ending up dead in a gutter, but I imagine they are pretty rare situations. Agree 100@ with Rutita1- we should all be standing up for the person on the receiving end. And if the police investigate? Fair enough. They may stop some of this stuff going onto violence at a later date


 
That's very true, and what's ridiculous about these people doing it, is that they seem to be totally oblivious to the fact that they're being plastered over the internet and the police *are *looking to find out who they are 

Or they're just too stupid to realise


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> IMO, the words themselves are not especially threatening no, that said it would depend on the context they were being said and by whom.
> 
> If however, nobody around me said anything and left me to deal with the insult alone, I would feel much more threatened because the silence would be felt as a 'collusion' of sorts.


 
I was on a packed tube once when a little old lady started saying she knew me and knew what I was up to and that I was a prostitute.  Was well embarrassing.  Nobody said anything though, obviously figured she was just a little old mad lady


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I agree. Make these people social outcasts by all means. The police should be kept out of it though.


 
Heh, impossible sometimes, as the police have sometimes IME been the ones giving the abuse.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yes. That is the correct response.
> 
> eta: or if you are the driver, chuck them off.


 
Or suplex them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Heh, impossible sometimes, as the police have sometimes IME been the ones giving the abuse.


 
A cop once bashed my head on a tube train in Southend after I managed to jump off of a train packed with skinheads


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

You're not supposed to like that Rutita


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A cop once bashed my head on a tube train in Southend after I managed to jump off of a train packed with skinheads


 
Yeah how dare you escape...every fool knows you have to put up and shut up/accept anything those skinheads wanted to dish out to you!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Well it's clear that this conversation can only go round in circles, but I will say one last thing.

Over the past year or so we have seen people charged for being 'grossly offensive' on facebook about troops, for wearing t-shirts that are offensive to police, several people for making tits of themselves on buses, and I'm sure many others. You may think that worrying about the possible ramifications of such a law is playing a 'losing wicket', but my prediction is that over the next few years the issue will become a lot more controversial as these powers are slowly used in more authoritarian ways.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah how dare you escape...every fool knows you have to put up and shut up/accept anything those skinheads wanted to dish out to you!


 
After standing there glaring at me, a few actually looked sympathetic


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A cop once bashed my head on a tube train in Southend after I managed to jump off of a train packed with skinheads


 
I got twatted in the back of the head and thrown into a group of people in wheel chairs on a march once.......

The other pigs pulled him off (not literally, but from having a go any more at me)..

Police are fucking useless at anything of any worth, as soon as it comes to minor dismeanours which will help make up their targets they're all over it like saville on a 14 year old


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

> Well it's clear that this conversation can only go round in circles, but I will say one last thing.
> 
> Over the past year or so we have seen people charged for being 'grossly offensive' on facebook about troops, for wearing t-shirts that are offensive to police, several people for making tits of themselves on buses, and I'm sure many others. You may think that worrying about the possible ramifications of such a law is playing a 'losing wicket', but my prediction is that over the next few years the issue will become a lot more controversial as these powers are slowly used in more authoritarian ways.


I do worry about those things actually. I also care about not being abused by others or leaving the victims of abuse to deal with it alone.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> I do worry about those things actually. I also care about not having to be abused by others or leaving the victims of abuse to deal with it alone.


^^^ this


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> I do worry about those things actually. I also care about not being abused by others or leaving the victims of abuse to deal with it alone.


 
Me too.


----------



## Mephitic (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> White
> Dark hair
> Black jacket
> Sneery mouth and face
> ...


 
a perfect correlation, providing you ignore the video of the crazed racist black women which was on this thread a few pages back


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Police are fucking useless at anything of any worth, as soon as it comes to minor dismeanours which will help make up their targets they're all over it like saville on a 14 year old


I may be in a minority of one, but I have never had any issues with the police.  I was on the receiving end of an attempted rape years ago and the police were amazing, when my house was burgled they were benignly useless, when my phone was nicked, their process was ridiculous, but that wasn't their fault, and I have been on a variety of demos and they have been fine. Would even say that their policing of the only football matches I've been to was a masterclass in forbearance- one was a Yorkshire derby and got pretty nasty, would have thought a few thumps on the head were justified...


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A cop once bashed my head on a tube train in Southend after I managed to jump off of a train packed with skinheads


Seriously? I would have complained till the cop involved lost his badge....


----------



## cesare (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Seriously? I would have complained till the cop involved lost his badge....


There's not a good success rate for that. You could be complaining for some time ...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> I may be in a minority of one, but I have never had any issues with the police. I was on the receiving end of an attempted rape years ago and the police were amazing, when my house was burgled they were benignly useless, when my phone was nicked, their process was ridiculous, but that wasn't their fault, and I have been on a variety of demos and they have been fine. Would even say that their policing of the only football matches I've been to was a masterclass in forbearance- one was a Yorkshire derby and got pretty nasty, would have thought a few thumps on the head were justified...


 
I've been twatted round the back of the head by one (for literally no reason except I took a photo with him in it), and searched 20 odd times in my life (never had anything found), and been told to shut up when I said a male copper shouldnt be searching my female freind...... I've got no time for twats who thrive on nothing but a superiority complex and a uniform.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Seriously? I would have complained till the cop involved lost his badge....


 
More than 300 people have died in police custody since 1999. None of which have resulted in a conviction.

Good luck with that.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I've been twatted round the back of the head by one (for literally no reason except I took a photo with him in it), and searched 20 odd times in my life (never had anything found), and been told to shut up when I said a male copper shouldnt be searching my female freind...... I've got no time for twats who thrive on nothing but a superiority complex and a uniform.


 
Yep. This is another reason why the police should not be given such sweeping powers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Seriously? I would have complained till the cop involved lost his badge....


 
They would have probably said something along the lines of "well what's a little brown girl doing going down the seafront on a bank holiday when they know there's going to be thousands of skinheads"


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They would have probably said something along the lines of "well what's a little brown girl doing going down the seafront on a bank holiday when they know there's going to be thousands of skinheads"


Ugh, dislike....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Ugh, dislike....


 
I seem to remember my brother getting chucked in a police van (this was a different bank holiday though) when the out-of-town skinheads decided to visit, but it also clashed with Millwall playing Southend. He got chucked in van with a load of Millwall fans 

I used to go down EVERY bank holiday for the giggles.  None of my friends would go with me though even though they were all white


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I seem to remember my brother getting chucked in a police van (this was a different bank holiday though) when the out-of-town skinheads decided to visit, but it also clashed with Millwall playing Southend. He got chucked in van with a load of Millwall fans
> 
> I used to go down EVERY bank holiday for the giggles.  None of my friends would go with me though even though they were all white


I would avoid skinheads too, frankly.  You're basically saying you went skinhead baiting?!!

Millwall supporters are horrible. I got lost in Hull when they were playing up there (Hull fans aren't known as pussycats either tbf) and unexpectedly wandered out a side street into a bunch of them.  I never knew there were so many creative ways of expressing sexual interest in a woman....


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was on a packed tube once when a little old lady started saying she knew me and knew what I was up to and that I was a prostitute.  Was well embarrassing.  Nobody said anything though, obviously figured she was just a little old mad lady


Why are old people so often rude? I got elbowed out of the way quite violently by an elderly nun last week!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm blonde haired and blue eyed and I'm sure as hell not German


 
_Sind Sie sicher?_


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> How many generations do I have to go back before I am considered 'clean'??


 The usual standard (as set by the NSDAP) is four generations.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was on a packed tube once when a little old lady started saying she knew me and knew what I was up to and that I was a prostitute. Was well embarrassing. Nobody said anything though, obviously figured she was just a little old mad lady


 
Yeah, sorry about that. I should never have told my nan that you worked down Water Lane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. I should never have told my nan that you worked down Water Lane.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> The usual standard (as set by the NSDAP) is four generations.


8 nationalities, none German. Provided you consider current boundaries.... Otherwise the Central European bit gets much more interesting ;-)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Why are old people so often rude? I got elbowed out of the way quite violently by an elderly nun last week!


 
Maybe she was late for prayer?


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> _Sind Sie sicher?_


Um nichts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> I would avoid skinheads too, frankly. You're basically saying you went skinhead baiting?!!


 


 I was young.  Watching them all being caged (which I believe is now called kettling) on the seafront, march through town and dumped on tube trains back to London was my entertainment.  Unfortunately though that didn't get rid of the Southend skins for good, who after having been dumped in Upminster, returned to Southend


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> That's lord of the flies shit- we are supposed to be a civilised society.


 
Calm down dear.

BIG small

a little perspective helps.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well it's clear that this conversation can only go round in circles, but I will say one last thing.
> 
> Over the past year or so we have seen people charged for being 'grossly offensive' on facebook about troops, for wearing t-shirts that are offensive to police, several people for making tits of themselves on buses, and I'm sure many others. You may think that worrying about the possible ramifications of such a law is playing a 'losing wicket', but my prediction is that over the next few years the issue will become a lot more controversial as these powers are slowly used in more authoritarian ways.


 
I don't think you can compare non-verbal communications (facebook comments and t-shirt slogans) aimed at a general audience with verbal communications aimed at a specific audience. There's no equivalence.
I agree that the facebook and t-shirt sagas are dangerous in terms of the legal precedents they set, and the ammunition they give to legislators to "play politics" with the issues in hope of a) tightening the screws on the populace/increasing the depth of social control and b), showing willing to their core vote, but these are threats to liberty, not threats to the person, which is exactly what directed hate speech *is*.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Um nichts


 
Am besten, bleib genau so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Calm down dear.
> 
> BIG small
> 
> a little perspective helps.


 
Stand down, croppy.

See, other people can be patronising too!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was young. Watching them all being caged (which I believe is now called kettling) on the seafront, march through town and dumped on tube trains back to London was my entertainment. Unfortunately though that didn't get rid of the Southend skins for good, who after having been dumped in Upminster, returned to Southend


 
Reckon it was 1980 as I've just found this:



> *MODS AND WRECKERS!*
> 
> THE BOOT went in all around Britain yesterday as skinheads, Mods and Rockers went on a seaside Bank Holiday rampage. Ugly scenes like this sent holidaymakers scattering in terror at a string of resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Beyond parody


 
yes. Some of your posts have been. Glad to see you are calming down enough to accept this.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Stand down, croppy.


 

Never!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Why are old people so often rude? I got elbowed out of the way quite violently by an elderly nun last week!


 
Short time left to live, so they cram in as much as possible, and heaven help you if you get in their way!


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Seriously? I would have complained *till the cop involved lost his badge....*


 


You are an utter nutter. Do you live in a castle?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Why are old people so often rude? I got elbowed out of the way quite violently by an elderly nun last week!


 
I hope you dialled 999 and threatened to 'have their badge' if they didn't taser her immediatyely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> I hope you dialled 999 and threatened to 'have their badge' if they didn't taser her immediatyely.


 
It's alright.  God would have protected her


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> It's fuck all to do with free speech, you fucking plum, it's threatening behaviour.


 
Hmmm. Not so sure about that Frances. 

Most of these videos that I have seen have shared a common theme... 

1... a LONE nutter basically shaking their fist at the sky and abusing all around them in a 

2... crowded public place with a sizeable audience - mostly disinterested, sometimes offended, sometimes highly amused... but, crucially, with

3... no real sense of threat or intimidation

If, on the other hand, the numerical odds were substantially altered... if the aggressors were of sufficient physical size... if they had true violent intent... then THAT would be 'threatening'...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

'no real sense of threat or intimidation'


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> 'no real sense of threat or intimidation'


 
would you like me to clarify?

I meant I did not see anyone who looked particularly intimidated by the various ranters.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> would you like me to clarify?
> 
> I meant I did not see anyone who looked particularly intimidated by the various ranters.


 
On what evidence are you basing your assumption? Also are you only referring to physical intimation?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

On the evidence of my eyes...  You can tell this by the way I wrote 'I did not SEE anyone'... and the amount of sniggering and jovial comments you can hear on the vids (I particularly enjoyed reactions to the drama queen smashing the window on the bus) 

Also, most punters would not go round pointing their camera phone at people they genuinely considered a threat.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Reckon it was 1980 as I've just found this:


 Love the idea of Millwall fans being protected from skinheads- I thought they were the same thing...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Love the idea of Millwall fans being protected from skinheads- I thought they were the same thing...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-head-racist-attack.html?ICO=most_read_module



> *Shocking moment mother leaves her baby in pram to kick and stamp on total stranger in race attack in front of other families*
> 
> ​


 
Scroll down for vid. I'm not gonna watch it myself. Apologies for the DM link also.

ETA: The irony of the DM printing this story does not escape me, I personally hold them and others responsible for perpetuating shit like this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Love the idea of Millwall fans being protected from skinheads- I thought they were the same thing...


 
I worked as a steward at Millwall and other London clubs during the 90's. I would not describe the average Millwall fan as a skinhead but I will say that even the family stand was an intimidating place to be.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> I worked as a steward at Millwall and other London clubs during the 90's. I would not describe the average Millwall fan as a skinhead but I will say that even the family stand was an intimidating place to be.


Not with Goldrange by any chance?  I did a couple for them at the old Stamford Bridge.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Love the idea of Millwall fans being protected from skinheads- I thought they were the same thing...


What decade do you live in?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Love the idea of Millwall fans being protected from skinheads- I thought they were the same thing...


 
You _do_ live in a castle don't you, Lady Fauntleroy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Not with Goldrange by any chance? I did a couple for them at the old Stamford Bridge.


 
Yep.


----------



## bignose1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Why are old people so often rude? I got elbowed out of the way quite violently by an elderly nun last week!


Not very sisterly


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-head-racist-attack.html?ICO=most_read_module
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down for vid. I'm not gonna watch it myself. Apologies for the DM link also.


 
Kicking/stamping on someone's head should always incur a custodial sentence IMO.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Love the idea of Millwall fans being protected from skinheads-


 
A likely scenario.... not!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Kicking/stamping on someone's head should always incur a custodial sentence IMO.


 

if you hit someone with a hammer it would be, not sure wht the heel of a boot on the end of a lower limb is different


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> A likely scenario.... not!


 
Yes, and I didn't actually say they needed protecting.  The wording in the newspaper said?



> At Southend over 1,000 skinheads ran amok after foiling a police plan to run them out of town. They were herded on to two special trains back to London – but jumped off just outside the resort after the train drivers refused to carry on.
> 
> Within an hour hundreds were marauding along the seafront again spreading violence and terror. Two Press photographers were beaten up and thrown in the sea – one losing cameras worth £2,000.
> 
> Millwall footballs fans in town for their team's math with Southend had to be escorted to their trains by police with dogs to prevent clashes with skinheads


 
I may have been one of those _skinheads_ herded on to the special skinhead train 

Will have to see if I can find out what year they bought the District Line tubes down to Southend.  May have been 1980, may have been later


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

I wasn't doubting you Minnie... just the way Lady Fauntleroy _chose_ to interpret what you posted.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Kicking/stamping on someone's head should always incur a custodial sentence IMO.


 
I read the beak's statement yesterday. He told her that the only reason she wasn't getting jailed was her kids... and that this was a _final_ non-custodial sentence. All of them had substantial form too.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> I read the beak's statement yesterday. He told her that the only reason she wasn't getting jailed was her kids... and that this was a _final_ non-custodial sentence. All of them had substantial form too.


 
From the plethora of "lock her up, take her kids off her and sterilise her" and "Why are we paying scum like this to breed?" type comments referring to that case that are floating about on the net, one could be tempted to conclude that to mag was deliberately lenient in order to foment yet more resentment against the "underclass"/garner more yet sympathy for welfare "reform".


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah funny how many people object to her violence with such great violence themselves.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> On the evidence of my eyes... You can tell this by the way I wrote 'I did not SEE anyone'... and the amount of sniggering and jovial comments you can hear on the vids (I particularly enjoyed reactions to the drama queen smashing the window on the bus)
> 
> Also, most punters would not go round pointing their camera phone at people they genuinely considered a threat.


are you saying that no one was upset by what was said by the various ranters?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> are you saying that no one was upset by what was said by the various ranters?


 


LiamO said:


> 2... crowded public place with a sizeable audience - mostly disinterested, *sometimes offended*, sometimes highly amused...


 
no. I am saying that nobody seemed particularly threatened or intimidated.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> no. I am saying that nobody seemed particularly threatened or intimidated.


how can you say that? when people are intimidated, they mostly don't show it as they are petrified.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> how can you say that? when people are intimidated, they mostly don't show it as they are petrified.


 
you are projecting your own, default, pants-filling response onto others, I fear.

I can 'say that' on the evidence of watching people's reaction in potentially violent situations over many years. 

Anyway this is a sideshow. Let's get back to perspective and proportionality. There is a world of difference between the mob-handed violence inflicted on the victim of this lot in Manchester and some drunk/cained/loopy woman on a tube/tram/bus.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

i'm sure there is, but you can't say that people shouting and swearing and behaving unpleasantly isn't intimidating or threatening to some people. it can be very frightening for many


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm sure there is, but you can't say that people shouting and swearing and behaving unpleasantly isn't intimidating or threatening to some people. it can be very frightening for many


 
yes. But much less so when the shouter is on their own and the audience are multitudinous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> yes. But much less so when the shouter is on their own and the audience are multitudinous.


of course, but you can't discount the way behaviour like that makes others feel. they WILL feel intimidated and threatened.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

blah blah


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> blah blah


biffa bacon


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> White
> Dark hair
> Black jacket
> Sneery mouth and face
> ...


 
Racists all look the same to me.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> biffa bacon


 
middle-class, lightweight twat.

If only they could keep the chavs off public transport so your delicate disposition would not be so offended.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> middle-class, lightweight twat.
> 
> If only they could keep the chavs off public transport so your delicate disposition would not be so offended.


do you think what she said was ok then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> middle-class, lightweight twat.
> 
> If only they could keep the chavs off public transport so your delicate disposition would not be so offended.


you seem to be doing a lot of the 'projecting' you mentioned earlier. i have been on a lot of buses and have witnessed a lot of behaviour like that and i've noticed how upsetting other people find it. have you not noticed this yourself?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> middle-class, lightweight twat.
> 
> If only they could keep the chavs off public transport so your delicate disposition would not be so offended.


hello liam.

what the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

i haven't behaved very well on buses myself


----------



## discokermit (Nov 1, 2012)

you did kick that bloke in the head.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you did kick that bloke in the head.


it wasn't the head, it was the shin! i'm not a mentalist!


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

discokermit said:


> hello liam.
> 
> what the fuck are you on about?


 
Alright mate!

Orang Utan called me Biffa Bacon. I was responding in kind by calling him a middle-class, lightweight twat. 

I am suggesting that some perspective and proportionality would go a long way in these situations... and many of the ranters I have seen are in need of some love and help themselves rather than opprobrium currently being heaped upon them.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

ddraig said:


> do you think what she said was ok then?


 
Read the fuckin thread.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> many of the ranters I have seen are in need of some love and help themselves rather than opprobrium currently being heaped upon them.


long time!

and lol! hug a racist!


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

discokermit said:


> and lol! hug a racist!


 
having spent many years punching, kicking and verbally abusing them... I have actually come to the conclusion that hugging them is a good alternative... at least for angry, disillusioned individuals looking for someone or something to blame for their unhappiness.

Of course I would still support the right to resort to the previous Modus Operandi for organised racists though.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2012)

Liam, is there no link between the random outnumbered 'loon' racist getting away with it and others in groups or who are more threatening feeling emboldened to do their shit?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> having spent many years punching, kicking and verbally abusing them... I have actually come to the conclusion that hugging them is a good alternative... at least for angry, disillusioned individuals looking for someone or something to blame for their unhappiness.


hippy.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Liam, is there no link between the random outnumbered 'loon' racist getting away with it and others in groups or who are more threatening feeling emboldened to do their shit?


 
I would be interested in you showing one.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

discokermit said:


> hippy.


 
Not me mate. I'm Biffa Bacon apparently.

But yeah, hugging a racist/homophobe/bigot has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> I would be interested in you showing one.


Well, no, I don't have biographical details of someone going from random 'loon racism' to personally getting involved in actual attacks. My point was a more obvious and general one: you've got to challenge wherever it springs up, in whatever way you can, whatever way is safe for you.  That might help the person who's on the receiving end feel a bit better, feel a bit of solidarity, but it also helps combat it on a societal level.  The fact that there's no immediate threat of violence ain't the point.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Well, no, I don't have biographical details of someone going from random 'loon racism' to personally getting involved in actual attacks. My point was a more obvious and general one: you've got to challenge wherever it springs up, in whatever way you can, whatever way is safe for you. That might help the person who's on the receiving end feel a bit better, feel a bit of solidarity, but it also helps combat it on a societal level. The fact that there's no immediate threat of violence ain't the point.


 
I agree with everything you say, up til the last sentence...  and I can say with a fair degree of certainty that had I been present on any of those vids I would personally have intervened, most probably verbally and certainly early.

Being publicly embarrassed (or even being ejected from the train/tram/bus along with a kick up the hole) would IMO be a fair and proportionate response/punishment. Being hounded and getting banged up cos the vids gone viral is not.



Wilf said:


> The fact that there's no immediate threat of violence ain't the point.


 
Yesit is. It is _precisely_ the point. Not whether it is right to intervene or not, but to inform how you intervene/respond... ie proportionately.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

discokermit said:


> hello liam.
> 
> what the fuck are you on about?


 
Like he's going to know what he's on about!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> having spent many years punching, kicking and verbally abusing them... I have actually come to the conclusion that hugging them is a good alternative....


 
  
That sounds a bit Savile.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Yesit is. It is _precisely_ the point. Not whether it is right to intervene or not, but to inform how you intervene/respond... ie proportionately.


 Then we converge (must be the spliff)!  When it's the one off loon racist, I prefer people standing up against it there and then - verbally and/or landing them on their arse on the platform.  At that level it's way better than cops.  I just meant the absence of physical threat doesn't meant someone isn't feeling threatened - _and isn't a reason for doing nothing_.


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2013)

A fresh incident, also involving a woman. This time things escalate a bit...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2013)

T & P said:


> A fresh incident, also involving a woman. This time things escalate a bit...



perhaps a fresh incident should get a fresh thread.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 10, 2013)

hardly seems worth it tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

Can't really work out what's going on there


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2013)

yuk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Why are all these woman dark haired and wearing black.  It's making me think of Boys from Brazil


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, the Poles are at it as well.  He's entitled to be here though as his grandfather fought in WWII while the Asians were planting rice in the fields, so that's ok then


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 10, 2013)

Shame there wasn't a Gurkha in the carriage. That's the trouble with racist knuckledraggers. They know nothing about anything except their own putrid hatred.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe the military is testing some kind of xenophobia-inducing gas on the Tube.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why are all these woman dark haired and wearing black. It's making me think of Boys from Brazil


 
This woman accusing the bus driver of being racist because she wasn't allowed off has a patterned coat. 



This European gentleman has a black and grey top


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> This woman accusing the bus driver of being racist because she wasn't allowed off has a patterned coat.
> 
> 
> This European gentleman has a black and grey top


 

Yes, but she does have dark hair

and he's not a woman


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps a fresh incident should get a fresh thread.


 
I don't know, this thread seems to have become the home of racist women abusing fellow passengers on Greater London's public transport network so it seemed the right place. Not sure the above incident merits a thread of its own tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

Can someone with better hearing/word comprehension explain what happpened in the latest.
All I gather is two drunk people exchanging harsh words and the bloke hitting the woman and getting separated from her.
So, the bloke is a twat for sure, but what did the woman say?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Can someone with better hearing/word comprehension explain what happpened in the latest.
> All I gather is two drunk people exchanging harsh words and the bloke hitting the woman and getting separated from her.
> So, the bloke is a twat for sure, but what did the woman say?


 
The video appears a few times on You Tube.

On one, the written explanation states that she called him a "smelly Nigerian", and the other states "smelly African".  Supposedly it all kicked off when he accidentally trod on her foot 

I gave up listening to the video as my hearing's crap anyway


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

wow
who did they beat? not her obv


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought he did hit her? Why would he have hit someone else?
So both parties are pricks. Classy


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2013)

she laid a bottle on him after he trod on her foot


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

She threw a bottle at his head for stepping on her foot and being a twat. 

His whining about her trousers at the end is pathetic.

Bottle woman 1, Idiot boy 0.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

Hardly, more like -1, -1


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2013)

the bloke pretending to read his newspaper gets a mention in dispatches


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why -1?

He stepped on her foot. Whether it was accidental or not, he should apologise.

Instead he had a go, whining that she was being racist.

She stood up to him, finally hitting him on the head with her water bottle. GOAL


Idiot boy throws some punches but still ends up whining and retreats off the Tube. LOSER


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why are all these woman dark haired and wearing black. It's making me think of Boys from Brazil



brilliant advert for Kent!! 
fuck me i don't miss that side of london and obnoxious rude bastards on network sarf east


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Why -1?
> 
> He stepped on her foot. Whether it was accidental or not, he should apologise.
> 
> ...


The foot bit was at the _end_ not the start wasn't it? The bit that's supposed to be a racist tirade was before that.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83014708/

no bleeping in this version


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> the bloke pretending to read his newspaper gets a mention in dispatches



Stiff upper lip. Well played, sir.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2013)

yes the foot trod appears to be at the finale. I couldn't catch much of the tirade but the racism stuff was before- remember she starts with my boyfriend is black its about respect etc?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

Whacking someone with a plastic bottle may be minor but it's still an own goal


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The foot bit was at the _end_ not the start wasn't it? The bit that's supposed to be a racist tirade was before that.



No, her main complaint at the start seems to be his stepping on her foot. 

Though it could be a metaphor for him invading her space rather than actual physical contact.

I didn't see any racist abuse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

Did anyone actually catch what she said then?


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there a non-bleeped version?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2013)

rover07 said:


> No, her main complaint at the start seems to be his stepping on her foot.
> 
> Though it could be a metaphor for him invading her space rather than actual physical contact.
> 
> I didn't see any racist abuse.


She called him _a smelly nigerian _at best.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

Bleeped? The version posted didn't have any. It was just hard to make out what was being said.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

T & P said:


> A fresh incident, also involving a woman. This time things escalate a bit...




This version.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't hear any bleeping on that. Just found it hard to understand .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Did anyone actually catch what she said then?


 
There's a couple of versions on You Tube. I can definitely hear Nigerian, but not sure what she says before that

Smelly fucking Nigerian according to this one (sounds like it's around 1 minute in)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

According to who? You?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> According to who? You?


 
No 

Whoever put the video up/made the comment


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't trust that lot. Just you. Listen again!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't trust that lot. Just you. Listen again!


 
Well I already told you that I can't understand most of it!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't trust that lot. Just you. Listen again!


That's what she said, i said that ages ago. And it's what the lads repeats back at her. Can you really not hear it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's what she said, i said that ages ago. And it's what the lads repeats back at her. Can you really not hear it?


No, I have trouble making out stuff like that.
I thought people were just relating what they'd read in the comments.


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 10, 2013)

I found that rather difficult to follow, was the guy punching the woman on the floor?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

no don't reckon
you'd hope there'd be more uproar for a start
and he says 'lucky you're a woman' a few times

e2a looking again he might have hit the woman   absolute bastard wanker


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 10, 2013)

ddraig said:


> e2a looking again he might have hit the woman   absolute bastard wanker


 
iirc he says something about the woman hitting him over the head with a bottle first?


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't get it, someone looked like they were getting repeatedly punched, i didn't see any bystanders getting involved.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone who can understand what the fuck they're saying needs to provide a full transcription


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Woman:  something something my shoe (probably trod)

Guy:  Fuck you

Woman:  Fuck you

Maybe not in that order though.   Can't listen now as watching tv


----------



## LiamO (Jan 10, 2013)

She accuses him of being a thief (I don't wait for motherfuckers like you... to steal from me... bastards like you...  arseholes like you) calls him a smelly fuckin Nigerian... then closes the gap... hits him... and complains when he responds in kind.

Silly, silly person.

She is lucky she is a woman... cos if she had been a fella yer man and his mates would have made a football of 'him' for sure


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Someone who can understand what the fuck they're saying needs to provide a full transcription


 
Do  f34 %$&£%^ ur f%^76769 se $Tty. /';/';lu;l,tu


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

LiamO said:


> She accuses him of being a thief (I don't wait for motherfuckers like you... to steal from me... bastards like you... arseholes like you) calls him a smelly fuckin Nigerian... then closes the gap... hits him... and complains when he responds in kind.
> 
> Silly, silly person.
> 
> She is lucky she is a woman... cos if she had been a fella yer man and his mates would have made a football of 'him' for sure


 
Not necessarily.  This one's not a woman


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 10, 2013)

So he punched her repeatedly to the ground then?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Woman: something something my shoe (probably trod)
> 
> Guy: Fuck you
> 
> ...


She says she wouldn't touch him with the shit off her shoe


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> She says she wouldn't touch him with the shit off her shoe


 
You should become an audio typist butchers


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You should become an audio typist butchers


Too busy!  I think a lot of it is quite clear just badly recorded.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty hard to judge videos like this especially when you don't know what went on beforehand, but it sounds mighty all round.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not necessarily. This one's not a woman


 
What's your point Minnie?

This is a big lump of a fella having a mild (though certainly very racist) discourse with some very polite Asians. Nobody is making threats (not the bits I watched anyway)... nobody is raising either voices or the Ante... nobody is closing the space

He clearly does not feel threatened. He is just drunk and rambling. She is very aggressive, abusive and - crucially - closes the space and initiates the violence.

That's why I said she was a silly person.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Too busy!  I think a lot of it is quite clear just badly recorded.


 
Quite clear, badly recorded = I can't understand most of it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

So by all accounts, even trusted Urbanites (lol), both parties are twats, unless you are rover07?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

LiamO said:


> What's your point Minnie?
> 
> This is a big lump of a fella having a mild discourse with some very polite Asians. Nobody is making threats (not the bits I watched anyway)... nobody is raising either voices or the Ante... nobody is closing the space


 
Just that not every bloke will give another bloke a kicking for pissing them off, as you've just yourself pointed out, and that Polish guy doesn't even look that big


----------



## miss direct (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going on a bus in London next week. I'd quite like to do a comedy version of one of these clips. I'm a woman and I've got dark hair.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2013)

Let's get pissed up, you go on a bus and do some comedy racism lols, I'll film from close by = youtube win!


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

LiamO said:


> She accuses him of being a thief (I don't wait for motherfuckers like you... to steal from me... bastards like you...  arseholes like you) calls him a smelly fuckin Nigerian... then closes the gap... hits him... and complains when he responds in kind.
> 
> Silly, silly person.
> 
> She is lucky she is a woman... cos if she had been a fella yer man and his mates would have made a football of 'him' for sure



Nah, he tries to run her down by suggesting she looks rough, saying,

 'You're 28 why don't you make something of yourself'

She replies, 'Im actually rich but i dress poor so fuckers like you don't try to rob me'

Ouch!

Bit more verbal exchange then she bottles him. 

He's a pussy, acting all big when he has his mates as back up but at the end she is still standing while he whines, 'Don't you dare touch me, I've got witnesses'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)

And what about her?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Nah, he tries to run her down by suggesting she looks rough, saying,
> 
> 'You're 28 why don't you make something of yourself'
> 
> ...


 
How do they know she's 28?


----------



## LiamO (Jan 10, 2013)

rover07 said:


> He's a pussy, acting all big when he has his mates as back up but at the end she is still standing while he whines, 'Don't you dare touch me, I've got witnesses'


 
Pussy? Interesting choice of words. Your chronology is also miles off.

And it's his mates who - rather than providing him with 'back up' -pull him off her when he loses the head and goes for her.

Nor does he whine about her touching him. He warns her 'don't you ever.... ever etc'.

And to contextualise his 'witnesses' statement... she has said she is calling the OB and he says 'fuckin call'em.... all these people are witnesses'

All in all you have completely misrepresented the context and conversation and only proved yourself to be a myopic moron. 

Are you drunk, stoned, deaf or just a bit thick?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 10, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Nah, he tries to run her down by suggesting she looks rough, saying,
> 
> 'You're 28 why don't you make something of yourself'
> 
> ...


 
In this case, the book is better than the film!


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Pussy? Interesting choice of words. Your chronology is also miles off.
> 
> And it's his mates who - rather than providing him with 'back up' -pull him off her when he loses the head and goes for her.
> 
> ...



Calm down.

2 or more guys giving a woman shit about how she's dressed.

At the end she's still standing while he scrabbles about on the floor for his phone, crying about how he has witnesses.

Major Fail.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 10, 2013)

That is certainly appears to be what you have _chosen_ to see. Presumably because it suits your prejudices?

It is certainly NOT what is on that video.

Hope no poor bastard ever has to stand in a Dock with you on the jury.

BTW. Calm down? Why would you think I am angry or even mildly vexed. More projection. More confirmation of your prejudices getting the better of your reason. You should stop now perhaps.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep, that's how i see it.

Step off, Liam.


----------



## cantsin (Jan 10, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Calm down.
> 
> 2 or more guys giving a woman shit about how she's dressed.
> 
> ...


 
were you watching the same clips ? not get out much ?

baffling. As for 'yep, that's how I see it "...lolz, good luck with that eh


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 11, 2013)

rover07 said:


> This version.


She sounds like a total cow.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 17, 2013)

Can someone link me to the so-called demo (in Dublin, iirc) in support of the tube rant woman? Many thanks.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 17, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Yep, that's how i see it.
> 
> Step off, Liam.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 6, 2013)

she's back! 
http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...tory-18324751-detail/story.html#axzz2Mgv3O3U8


----------



## albionism (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck me it's spreading
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...6618579561?sv=ebecf17f8f4706ce1dac7318da0f691


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## CharlieChaplin (Apr 12, 2013)

They were both idiots. Both being overly aggressive and using very little reasoning.

She shouldn't have hit him with a bottle. He shouldn't have punched her for that (if he did punch her).

I understand equal rights=equal fights but there's no need to take it that far.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaand we have a new one.

http://www.lbc.co.uk/watch-police-hunt-woman-after-racist-tube-rant-70845


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Aaaaaaaaand we have a new one.
> 
> http://www.lbc.co.uk/watch-police-hunt-woman-after-racist-tube-rant-70845


 
Is that a Labour rosette she's wearing?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 22, 2013)

I did try and count the number of times she used the word 'cunt' but kept getting thrown with the way she seemed to pronounce 'country'. The poor chap at the sharp end of her outburst seemed to handle it well "you were in my country for 200 years, I've been here for 2."


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Is that a Labour rosette she's wearing?



I think it's a remembrance day poppy.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2013)

Who is the _real_ racist here?


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 22, 2013)

Is being racist on the tube the new planking or summat?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2013)

I do wonder where the law (or even society's caring) should end when some drunk, possibly mentally disturbed woman comes out with a lot of crap. For a woman to use the C word so much is surely telling ? The guy didn't seem unduly worried - clearly a confident young chap.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2013)

Fucking genius:



> Detective Constable Lawrence Murphy said: "We have isolated images of a woman we believe may be able to help us with our investigation into the incident.


 
What sort of mad james bond shit did you use to do that then? Your eyes?


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Aaaaaaaaand we have a new one.
> 
> http://www.lbc.co.uk/watch-police-hunt-woman-after-racist-tube-rant-70845


 

I swear this kind of thing is exactly what people like below want. I am sure in their weird little white world they're thinking theyre standing up to something evil and it is just a matter of time until they 'win'.

Det. Murphy sounds like a fuck spud too. BTP's finest brain?

Deirdre Gates looks like a lovely woman:






https://www.facebook.com/deirdre.gates

Ban the Burka, Wales BNP, Makes I'm Love With Margret Thatcher #1, English Defence League Angels, EDL Telford Division




> She'd had enough, overwhelmed and angry like a cornered rat. Foreigners here, foreigners there, foreign, foreign everywhere. This reaction is going to happen more and more. Note, she said nothing "racially specific" to the foreigner. If a person snitches to the police with her name, I hope their hair, teeth and testicles drop off.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Aaaaaaaaand we have a new one.
> 
> http://www.lbc.co.uk/watch-police-hunt-woman-after-racist-tube-rant-70845


 
that's just cockney's talking normally she's being friendly I think


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Ban the Burka, Wales BNP, Makes I'm Love With Margret Thatcher #1, English Defence League Angels, EDL Telford Division


And "Boycott Halal", surprised she ate it in the first place to be able to boycott it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> And "Boycott Halal", surprised she ate it in the first place to be able to boycott it!


I believe the argument is that tracking of halal meat wasn't much better than horsemeat.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> I swear this kind of thing is exactly what people like below want. I am sure in their weird little white world they're thinking theyre standing up to something evil and it is just a matter of time until they 'win'.
> 
> Det. Murphy sounds like a fuck spud too. BTP's finest brain?
> 
> ...


 
Mates with Mark Collett.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't sit and have that in my carriage - I'd have to ask her to be good enough to keep the noise down.
Then sit between them.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> I swear this kind of thing is exactly what people like below want. I am sure in their weird little white world they're thinking theyre standing up to something evil and it is just a matter of time until they 'win'.
> 
> Det. Murphy sounds like a fuck spud too. BTP's finest brain?
> 
> ...


 
Blimey, nearly all her likes and friends have some kind of EDL/BNP related theme. Disgusting.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I believe the argument is that tracking of halal meat wasn't much better than horsemeat.


 
Isn't most meat sold in this country Halal-compliant?
Or did I dream it? 

Maybe she only eats pork.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is she the one from that photo that Still Laughing at the EDL were taking the piss out of?


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Mates with Mark Collett.


 



> I am Cornish. NOT Europian.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2013)

> Brits against a mosque at Ground Zero


 
Not enough facepalms.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


>


 
Venn diagram fail.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I did try and count the number of times she used the word 'cunt' but kept getting thrown with the way she seemed to pronounce 'country'. The poor chap at the sharp end of her outburst seemed to handle it we'll "you were in my country for 200 years, I've been here for 2."


 

I'm surprised he didn't punch her face in. Mind you, cows are sacred over there.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Is she the one from that photo that Still Laughing at the EDL were taking the piss out of?


 
You may be onto something there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> You may be onto something there.


 
You had a thread about it iirc (or mentioned it on an existing one). Not sure if the photo was on it though.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2013)

I did, yeah. I was banned

Bunch of fucking idiots. Racism is wrong but sexism is OK.

It would make sense that the horrible twat has turned up on such a news story.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fighting racism with sexism. yeah that was it in a nutshell.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Deirdre Gates looks like a lovely woman:


 
"Looks like"

great work. Physiognomy lives on.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Fighting racism with sexism. yeah that was it in a nutshell.


 
There was a lot of UAF students joining in too.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Mates with Mark Collett.


Sometimes I see these videos and think altho what they've said is horrible at the end of the day the clips always start mid rant so you don't know what happened to provoke it (add to the fact they're drunk). Then we find out they're mates with Mark Collett and it turns out they were actually a cunt all along!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> Sometimes I see these videos and think altho what they've said is horrible at the end of the day the clips always start mid rant so you don't know what happened to provoke it (add to the fact they're drunk). Then we find out they're mates with Mark Collett and it turns out they were actually a cunt all along!


 
It was someone commenting on the news site who is mates with Collett; not the woman in the video (AFAIK).


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> It was someone commenting on the news site who is mates with Collett; not the woman in the video (AFAIK).


Oh right (well, I think there's enough there without being mates with Collett to make the point still stand!)


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2013)

teuchter said:


> "Looks like"
> 
> great work. Physiognomy lives on.


shame your ability to read doesn't


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> You may be onto something there.


 
Apparently That one was called Bev English. Not gonna put the pic up here.


----------



## toggle (Apr 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> > I am Cornish. NOT Europian
> 
> 
> .


 
fwiw, that kid of shit tends not to go down at all well round here. few fucking fruitloops though. the cornish nationalists i know tend to treat ukip/edl types in the same way as a cat treats an injured mouse.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2013)

toggle said:


> fwiw, that kid of shit tends not to go down at all well round here. few fucking fruitloops though. the cornish nationalists i know tend to treat ukip/edl types in the same way as a cat treats an injured mouse.


 
I don't really mind people saying they're not English or British because they're scouse / geordie / cornish or whatever, but they are Europian [sic].


----------



## toggle (Apr 22, 2013)

usual response to that shit is them asking why the cornish want anything to do with their imported english bigotry.


----------



## cdg (Apr 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Aaaaaaaaand we have a new one.
> 
> http://www.lbc.co.uk/watch-police-hunt-woman-after-racist-tube-rant-70845


 
She has got a point though.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

cdg said:


> She has got a point though.


 and what point would that be?


----------



## cdg (Apr 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> and what point would that be?


 
I've no idea really.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

cdg said:


> I've no idea really.


so why say it?


----------



## cdg (Apr 22, 2013)

Sarcasm. It's shit I know.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

cdg said:


> Sarcasm. It's shit I know.


in what way was it sarcastic?


----------



## cdg (Apr 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> in what way was it sarcastic?


 
How many definitions does sarcasm have?


----------



## keybored (Apr 22, 2013)

miss direct said:


> I'm going on a bus in London next week. I'd quite like to do a comedy version of one of these clips. I'm a woman and I've got dark hair.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 22, 2013)

you're not british you're green


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2013)

cdg said:


> I've no idea really.


 
Precisely.


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 23, 2013)

8ball said:


> Isn't most meat sold in this country Halal-compliant?
> Or did I dream it?
> 
> Maybe she only eats pork.


Certain meat are taboo esp pork but halal as to be slaughtered to halal customs


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> How many definitions does sarcasm have?



You're a nob.


----------



## cdg (Apr 23, 2013)

Ffs I would've thought the nature of this site and the woman in the videos incoherence made it clear I was using sarcasm.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 23, 2013)

8ball said:


> Isn't most meat sold in this country Halal-compliant?
> .


No.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> Ffs I would've thought the nature of this site and the woman in the videos incoherence made it clear I was using sarcasm.


Not very convincing.
You go on The List.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> Ffs I would've thought the nature of this site and the woman in the videos incoherence made it clear I was using sarcasm.


 
Are you or have you ever been a member of the Nazi party?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2013)

shagnasty said:


> Certain meat are taboo esp pork but halal as to be slaughtered to halal customs


 
You're right - I forgot a bit from a previous Urban discussion of halal practices.  Though the only difference between generally accepted halal (as opposed to a very tiny number of specialist abbatoirs who have a get-out on the 'stun before slit' rules) and normal UK killing practices is that someone of an Abrahamic faith has to say a prayer. 

I'm not sure about the rules regarding the timing or location of the prayer but if that is correct it could mean a very high proportion of meat sold in this country is halal.


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 24, 2013)

I was trying to figure out which thread to post this in.  Too bad, vicious-woman-on-tram, you lose.



> OTTAWA — Randy Fisher had been on the 95 bus for less than 10 minutes when he first heard the racist and sexist words being hurled from the front of the vehicle around 9:45 a.m. Monday.
> A man who appeared to be in his 30s was reciting rap lyrics loudly, Fisher said.
> 
> Fisher, who was heading to a doctor’s appointment, couldn’t see if the man was wearing headphones and singing along to a song or if he was reciting material from memory. But the effect would have been the same.
> ...



http://www.ottawacitizen.com/touch/story.html?id=8287329


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2013)

Pled guilty to a charge:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22780673



> During her appearance West's defence team told the court the British National Party had offered her its support and sent her flowers and cheques which had distressed her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2013)

I am quite often distressed by the offerings from far right organisations. Normally roses tho, roses, heroes and fruit


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 6, 2013)

Unlikely to be jailed which will upset a few on here


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's another one for your collection
http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/10466093.Video__Passenger_s_racist_rant_captured_on_camera/


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2013)

She also stabbed her boyfriend recently.

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/..._tram_and_stabbing_partner_twice_in_his_back/


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

DJ Squelch said:


> Here's another one for your collection
> http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/10466093.Video__Passenger_s_racist_rant_captured_on_camera/




Why didn't somebody knack him. He wouldn't have been able to do a right lot about it. Who was his monkey comment aimed at?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

Im more suprised that NTL still exist rather than a racist irishman tbh.


----------



## rekil (Jun 6, 2013)

Galway accent I think. Cunt.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> She also stabbed her boyfriend recently.
> 
> http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/..._tram_and_stabbing_partner_twice_in_his_back/





> The tram rant case and the assault cases were adjourned until June 24 pending pre-sentence reports. Recorder of Croydon Judge Warwick Mckinnon indicated he would pass a community sentence for the three offences.


Blimey, stabbing someone and  assaulting a police officer not enough to get a jail sentence?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 6, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Blimey, stabbing someone and assaulting a police officer not enough to get a jail sentence?


 
broken britain


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Blimey, stabbing someone and assaulting a police officer not enough to get a jail sentence?


 She's half way to being an MP.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 6, 2013)

Another video of a racist rant on a London train emerged this morning...a drunk woman having a go at a Nigerian guy and blaming him for the 'beheaded soldier'. To be fair, the guy gave it back to her and everyone else on the train told her to shut up. The vid has been removed from YouTube now.


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Another video of a racist rant on a London train emerged this morning...a drunk woman having a go at a Nigerian guy and blaming him for the 'beheaded soldier'. To be fair, the guy gave it back to her and everyone else on the train told her to shut up. The vid has been removed from YouTube now.


 
Heard about that on LBC.  Not been able to find the vid - surprised it's not been copied and re-uploaded by someone else?  They usually are.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 6, 2013)

this was the link, but it's disappeared for now


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2013)

still dont know why the case took so long and kept being put back. i know she had psycho reports coming but it took way too long. stabbing the boyfriend could well help her defence on mental issues cos its a bit mental to stab anyone.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 2, 2013)

Bound over to keep the peace and handed a 24-month community order


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2015)

ranting 'not drunk' woman on bus in Nottingham


----------



## Giles (Nov 21, 2015)

What is about getting on buses and trains that makes people get in touch with their "inner racist"???


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2015)

meanwhile in Geordie Land, reportedly
Geordies demonstrate great unity to shut up racist on metro carriage


> “I’m raging. Was sat coming back home on the metro after a day in Newcastle. There’s two Muslim ladies sat opposite my partner and me. Ten minutes into the journey some horrible little b*****d comes up to the two ladies and demand that they move for him, then tells them to get off altogether as he is English and he has a right to be there and they don’t… And other such s****.





> But by this point he was being pretty much yelled at by everyone who was telling him to get off at the next station. Two older men in their toon tops and scarves came forward and said he could leave at the next stop, or he was getting dragged off. So he got off with his hate filled little tail between his legs while the carriage clapped and gave a little cheer, and the women thanked and hugged everyone for sticking up for them and said how lovely it was that everyone came together for such a display of unity.
> I’m still raging, but am very, very proud of the good Geordie people.”


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2018)

another one, is this possibly same person who did similar years ago?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2018)

And again ...

Woman 'brutally punched' for speaking Spanish in racist attack on London train


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2018)

Not sure what the psychology is with these people going off at people for speaking a different language.
It's as if a bargain was struck where they agreed to tolerate people who look different, so long as they don't sound different, and they feel the  deal has been broken.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 29, 2018)

Lone wolf. Mentally disturbed. Nothing to see here.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Lone wolf. Mentally disturbed. Nothing to see here.



Apola if reading this wrong, but is this some kind of lame virtue-signalling attempt?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm not sure. It might be. I'd not consider myself particularly virtuous. 

My wife and I generally keep our voices down these days and we're kiwi/SA. Mind you, we were loud as fuck so a good thing.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2018)

Poi E said:


> My wife and I generally keep our voices down these days and we're kiwi/SA. Mind you, we were loud as fuck so a good thing.



What, in case people here hear your accent?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 29, 2018)

I've been fine but my wife has had a bit over the years. Worst one I've mentioned before on here was a really aggressive guy telling her to fuck off cos she was not from here when she asked him to stop fly tipping on our street. It's shit like that we won't call out anymore as if someone is local and pissed off it can be thrown into the mix. Just life now-keep your head down.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I've been fine but my wife has had a bit over the years. Worst one I've mentioned before on here was a really aggressive guy telling her to fuck off cos she was not from here when she asked him to stop fly tipping on our street. It's shit like that we won't call out anymore as if someone is local and pissed off it can be thrown into the mix. Just life now-keep your head down.



That’s really shit.  

I wasn’t meaning to imply these were isolated incidents caused by individuals with mental illnesses, by the way, but in the case of attacks on people specifically speaking other languages (“other” in both senses), there is something about that which is specifically setting off people who I suspect would accept, say, Trevor McDonald or Lenny Henry as British.

There are probably a few things going on.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 29, 2018)

It's a whole lot more shit for others out there. The kids at the local Islamic school never walk there anymore after some stuff went down.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2018)

Poi E said:


> It's a whole lot more shit for others out there. The kids at the local Islamic school never walk there anymore after some stuff went down.



Yeah, I expect some of the same tram-ranters would get the cob on about someone in a headscarf.  

“Muslims aren’t a race” would be on the tip of their tongue if ever challenged.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 29, 2018)

I remember being spat at in London for being Irish. Back in the 80s. We were on a family holiday visiting cousins. We were waiting for a bus. Our accents gave us away and we were spat at by some teenagers who had gotten on the bus, gone upstairs and opened a window to spit at us. I was very young at the time. My da got on the bus and told the bus driver to wait ... charged upstairs...And gave the twits hell.  
They obviously thought they'd get away with it and the bus would pull away...last thing they expected was a red headed, Irish bloke thundering up the stairs to give them a talking to. 
He made them apologise out the window


----------



## A380 (Oct 30, 2018)

Liked for your dad’s reaction not the fucking initial incident. Obvs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2019)

Woman shouts at Brazilian tourists to 'speak English in this street' | Metro News


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Woman shouts at Brazilian tourists to 'speak English in this street' | Metro News



That is truly awful. One wonders if the woman is entirely well or sober. 

I am absolutely stumped. I don't know why someone would behave like that. The poor bloody dog was petrified as it got dragged along as well.


----------

